# L.A. police look for ex-cop suspected in shootings



## Utopia Realm (Feb 7, 2013)

> (CNN) -- A former Los Angeles cop who had allegedly warned he would target law enforcement in retribution for being fired is now suspected of shooting at least two officers early Thursday, killing one, authorities said.
> 
> The shootings -- which come a day after Irvine, California police named Christopher Jordan Dorner as the suspect in a double slaying there Sunday -- sparked a huge manhunt in Southern California.
> 
> ...





Since he's an ex-cop, I'm of the impression he's going to be hard to catch.


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Since he's an ex-cop, I'm of the impression he's going to be hard to catch.



Nah, beat cops are retards. Homicide does all the police work.


----------



## stream (Feb 7, 2013)

> He called the attacks against police "a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and reclaim my name."


Huh-huh. Yeah, sure. Attacking people guerilla-style is always the best way to reclaim your name.

I could sympathize with him for complaining about "culture of racism and violence within the department", and TBH I would not surprised if that was true. It might even be true that he got fired for bringing it up. But attempting to use this to justify his own petty revenge is despicable.


----------



## Lindsay (Feb 7, 2013)

> Women delivering newspapers in Torrance shot in manhunt for ex-cop
> 
> Two women who were shot by Los Angeles police in Torrance early Thursday during a massive manhunt for an ex-LAPD officer were delivering newspapers, sources said.
> The women, shot in the 19500 block of Redbeam Avenue, were taken to area hospitals, Torrance police Lt. Devin Chase said. They were not identified. One was shot in the hand and the other in the back, according to Jesse Escochea, who captured video of the victims being treated.
> ...





Image of the truck:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue said:


> *Nah, beat cops are retards.* Homicide does all the police work.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 7, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Image of the truck:



Good job, LAPD. The guy talks about corruption and violence and you end up going rambo on innocent people while trying to find him.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Image of the truck:


That is fucking awful. They think the car looks similar, and immediately unleash a barrage of bullets on it? US cops = retarded.


----------



## AmigoOne (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds like a plot for a cheap action flick


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 7, 2013)

They're proving his point by indiscriminately opening fire on random blue trucks as a response to his violence.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris Dorner is my hero, greatest black man since Malcolm X.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> They're proving his point by indiscriminately opening fire on random blue trucks as a response to his violence.



fucking LAPD


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue said:


> Nah, beat cops are retards. Homicide does all the police work.





Neo Arcadia said:


> Good job, LAPD. The guy talks about corruption and violence and you end up going rambo on innocent people while trying to find him.



See?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> That is fucking awful. They think the car looks similar, and immediately unleash a barrage of bullets on it? US cops = retarded.



What a bunch of dumb-shits.  They gunned down a paper carrier.  They wholly deserve to lose their badges over this and fork over a huge chunk of change to the murder victim's family.   

Targeted killings are not the province of a maniac.  He may be a murderer, and normally I wouldn't give his manifesto the time of day, but this is a man in full control of his mind--and the LAPD just gunned down an innocent newspaper carrier. 



> I?m not an aspiring rapper, I?m not a gang member, I?m not a dope dealer, I don?t have multiple babies momma?s. I am an American by choice, I am a son, I am a brother, I am a military service member, I am a man who has lost complete faith in the system, when the system betrayed, slandered, and libeled me.



It is a brutal, no holds barred excoriation of the Los Angeles Police Department.  His supporting facts are specific enough, that they'd be hard to invent.

To quickly summarize things, he joined the LAPD while serving in the Naval Reserve.  While serving in the LAPD he experienced first hand that his fellow officers were shitstains of humanity.  When he called them out through the official channels, they railroaded him out of the force.  Due to getting ejected for standing up for what he believed in, he lost his security clearance and his Naval Career.  He is effecting this insurrection in an attempt to reform the Los Angeles Police Department from without.

These are his stated goals:



> I am here to change and make policy. The culture of LAPD versus the community and honest/good officers needs to and will change. I am here to correct and calibrate your morale compasses to true north.




His political philosophy as a whole is very center-left.  This is not a psychotic rampage.  This is the insurrection of a thinking man.  After reading his manifesto, I sorta want to root for him.

Fuck.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 7, 2013)

I like how they are looking for 1 person but tried to kill the passenger too.


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> His political philosophy as a whole is very center-left.  This is not a psychotic rampage.  This is the insurrection of a thinking man.  After reading his manifesto, I sorta want to root for him.
> 
> Fuck.


I can't imagine why. 
I won't insult you with faux indignation at your having professed support for a murderer and an insurrectionist, but he's just a rampant man with a shattered mind, a mind that had to have been terribly weak to start with for it to have been perverted to this extent by his circumstances.

Labels like "center-left" are meaningless when speaking of a person who is even capable of murdering innocent people. Only a mind fucked beyond repair can knowingly aim a gun at an unarmed person and pull the trigger. You might as well call a dog neoconservative.

Violence is the last resort of the weak, the insecure, and the stupid. A strong mind with a strong heart finds its will to power without ever touching a weapon or clenching a fist.

He's only worthy of pity and the summary execution the LAPD seems so hysterically enthusiastic to provide.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

> Labels like "center-left" are meaningless when speaking of a person who is even capable of murdering innocent people. Only a mind fucked beyond repair can knowingly aim a gun at an unarmed person and pull the trigger



Humans killing other humans is common enough, that labeling all killers mentally ill is silly.  If you do so, you surrender your right to treat them as legitimate criminals, responsible for their actions.

I had initially assumed that the man was insane, as multiple shootings by mentally ill individuals has been in the news lately, propagating like a meme.  His writing, and the "facts" offered are far too complete and specific to be the crazed ramblings of an insane mind.

I shan't apologize that I threw out the center-left label.  He has a section of statements and appendices that many on NF would find themselves agreeing with.  He doesn't like the NRA, supports an Assault Weapons Ban, and thinks the Westboro Baptist Church are garbage.  He also thinks that Sandy Hook was a goddamned tragedy.

He's also not particularly religious, and likes Barack Obama & George HW Bush.  If he took the compass test, he'd cWould you find it illogical to label someone who bombed an Abortion clinic Right-Wing if they professed such a political philosophy?

Murder is extremely distasteful, and wrong.  This individual is not a common murderer.  He's a terrorist, attempting to coerce policy changes through violence.

I wholeheartedly agree with you that he's due some violence, as those who chose to live by the sword, often die by it too.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2013)

I was suprise to learn the guy is black


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking for a tall/muscular black man with a charcoal grey Nissan Titan,opening fire at 2 people delivering papers on their clearly blue Toyota pick-up/truck. 

Trigger happy much??


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Looking for a tall/muscular black man with a charcoal grey Nissan Titan,opening fire at 2 people delivering papers on their clearly blue Toyota pick-up/truck.
> 
> Trigger happy much??


 

Black bane has them shook. The LAPD are really showing their ass. I can't wait until the get the rights to the movie with LL Cool J as lead.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow. They don't seem any better than the guy they are hunting down.


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Makes me proud to be black. Hopes that guy writes a rap album and convert to Islam while in prison if he gets caught. His rap line would be like:


Prison, lol. He's going to die in a shitstorm of bullets.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow that's terrible. Hope the women are ok. The cops need to get it together before they hurt any other innocent people. I understand that things are scary right now for them but they need to calm down.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue said:


> Prison, lol. He's going to die in a shitstorm of bullets.



LOL Betta drop them albums now.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Image of the truck:



christ i think im on dorner's side


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Team Dorner baby.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 8, 2013)

Hearing about this just reminds me of Rambo: First Blood. Good movie.




But the story itself is tragic, I saw his neighbours/friends talking about it on TV this morning.


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2013)

He blew away the civilian daughter of a retired police captain

You really shouldn't even joke about being on his side.

They shot up that truck because they were extremely stupid, extremely poorly trained and extremely terrified for their lives, not because they're evil crazy maniacs.

Like Dorner is an evil crazy maniac.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue said:


> Like Dorner is an evil crazy maniac.



He's the vigilante America needs *right* now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue said:


> He blew away the civilian daughter of a retired police captain
> 
> You really shouldn't even joke about being on his side.
> 
> ...



They're pretty corrupt too.


----------



## Mansali (Feb 8, 2013)

I didnt really understood how the hell this crap began untill I saw this video  it still doesnt justify what the hell he is up to now. 

He is trained in using guns....I heard that from CNN and is pretty good at it. So in that way he is a much bigger threat then your average gun owner.

You have to be an idiot for threatening the police and their families...because they are going to go after you even harder.

Really stupid what the police is doing because they are kind of helping his case.


----------



## Taco (Feb 8, 2013)

LAPD are morons... Shoot first, ask later.

This is where my tax dollars go to.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Taco said:


> LAPD are morons... Shoot first, ask later.
> 
> This is where my tax dollars go to.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this one even blue?  It looks like a black Honda.  :/


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Is this one even blue?  It looks like a black Honda.  :/



Team Dorner baby.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2013)

This is gross incompetence.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2013)

Murdering innocents is inexcusable.

Shooting innocents in a trigger-happy vengeance spree is also inexcusable.

Who am I supposed to root for again?


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

Coteaz said:


> Who am I supposed to root for again?



Not the guy running around shooting cops.

Regardless of incompetence and accidents, to try and make a moral equivalence here is fairly stupid.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Not the guy running around shooting cops.
> 
> Regardless of incompetence and accidents, to try and make a moral equivalence here is fairly stupid.


Don't pull that shit with me, Mega.

The actions of both parties are inexcusable. Dorner is a murderer and whatever reasons he has, no matter how "righteous" or "justified" they may be, do not justify killing people. The LAPD is notoriously corrupt and their frenzied rush to avenge one of "their own" is causing nearly as much terror and injury as the man that they hunt. 

Dorner needs to be stopped. The LAPD needs to clean up their act. No clean-cut "good guys" and "bad guys" here - both sides are dirty as fuck.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

Coteaz said:


> Don't pull that shit with me, Mega.
> 
> The actions of both parties are inexcusable. Dorner is a murderer and whatever reasons he has, no matter how "righteous" or "justified" they may be, do not justify killing people. The LAPD is notoriously corrupt and their frenzied rush to avenge one of "their own" is causing nearly as much terror and injury as the man that they hunt.
> 
> Dorner needs to be stopped. The LAPD needs to clean up their act. No clean-cut "good guys" and "bad guys" here - both sides are dirty as fuck.



So you'd be just as fine with disgruntled criminals running around as opposed to a police department with a mixed record? Have fun with that kind of society.

To suggest there's no badguy here is to suggest that Dorner is somehow justified at least on some level. I can't understand that.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> So you'd be fine with disgruntled criminals running around as opposed to a police department with a mixed record? Have fun with that kind of society.


Holy fucking shit, you're doing it again. Do _not_ start putting words in my mouth. 

Read my post again, this time with both eyes open. Tell me that's what I said. Tell me.


> To suggest there's no badguy here is to suggest that Dorner is somehow justified at least on some level. I can't understand that.


When the fuck did I say that there's "no bad guy"? Can you fucking read?

As I said, both sides are dirty. Dorner is a murderer, which makes him worse. I don't want him out terrorizing the populace for revenge. The LAPD, however, is also terrorizing the populace in their quest for revenge. They need to clean themselves up, badly, and the dipshits who shot innocents need to be fired and charged.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

Coteaz said:


> Holy fucking shit, you're doing it again. Do _not_ start putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Read my post again, this time with both eyes open. Tell me that's what I said. Tell me.



Except there's some things that don't make sense here. You claim there's no "badguy". This at some level justifies what Dorner is doing, as if there's some sort of grey to his actions when there is not. You also said you don't know who to root for, meaning there's some sort of logical reason to root for Dorner. But then you said Dorner is inexcusable and needs to be hunted down (by who exactly?).

But if Dorner is inexcusable why isn't he bad? Why isn't the LAPAD better then a rampaging shooter when they do not in fact have a maintained policy of shooting innocent people (as opposed to Dorner whose views on that can change with his psychotic whims)? I mean are you really going to say accidental shootings by a large police department somehow is the same as a disgruntled gunmen running around shooting whatever he feels like? This is what your original post implies, by saying you do not know who's good or bad.

So yeah either a mix of poorly thought out contradictions or an attempt to make a moral equivalency. I'd hope it was the former.



			
				Coteaz said:
			
		

> When the fuck did I say that there's "no bad guy"? Can you fucking read?


Eh?



> No clean-cut "good guys" and "bad guys" here


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2013)

Dorner is wrong, no matter what. He thinks he's Dwayne Johnson in some revenge action thriller 

LAPD needs to correct their officers, I've always had respect for them


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Except there's some things that don't make sense here. *You claim there's no "badguy"*. This at some level justifies what Dorner is doing, as if there's some sort of grey to his actions when there is not. You also said you don't know who to root for, meaning there's some sort of logical reason to root for Dorner. But then you said Dorner is inexcusable and needs to be hunted down (by who exactly?).
> 
> But if Dorner is inexcusable why isn't he bad? Why isn't the LAPAD a better when they do not in fact have a maintained policy of shooting innocent people (as opposed to Dorner whose views on that can change with his psychotic whims)? I mean are you really going to say accidental shootings by a large police department somehow is the same as a disgruntled gunmen running around shooting whatever he feels like? This is what your original post implies, by saying you do not know who's good or bad.
> 
> So yeah either a mix of poorly thought out contradictions or an attempt to make a moral equivalency. I'd hope it was the former.





			
				Coteaz said:
			
		

> When the fuck did I say that there's "no bad guy"? Can you fucking read?
> 
> As I said, both sides are dirty. Dorner is a murderer, which makes him worse. I don't want him out terrorizing the populace for revenge. The LAPD, however, is also terrorizing the populace in their quest for revenge. They need to clean themselves up, badly, and the dipshits who shot innocents need to be fired and charged.



Mega, just stop. Your strawmanning is really tired at this point.


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> > No clean-cut "good guys" and "bad guys" here


Yeah, do you not understand that? Let me spell it out for you:
Dorner = bad
LAPD = also bad to a lesser degree

So, no clean-cut good guys vs. bad guys here.

Oh, did the "" "" confuse you? My bad. Whoops. Long day at work.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

Coteaz said:


> Mega, just stop. Your strawmanning is really tired at this point.
> 
> Yeah, do you not understand that? Let me spell it out for you:
> Dorner = bad
> ...



Saying no goodguys and badguys can be interpreted quite differently from no goodguy vs badguy yes.  I've lost interest now.

That being said, I think any sane individual would be a bit more comfortable with the LAPD despite an accident record as opposed to a mentally ill shooter.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2013)

Hm.  Which city has the best police force?  Cuz I'd hate to think they're all like the LAPD.


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2013)

Should probably just stop posting, Coteaz. The only time you ever do it is to embarrass yourself, whether it's getting fooled by Onion articles or saying something and then pretending you didn't.

You DID suggest a moral equivalency. An equivalency of poor morals. 
And no such equivalency exists on any imaginable moral scale. You're comparing the merely stupid and corrupt to the violently, psychotically insane.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Saying no goodguys and badguys can be interpreted quite differently from no goodguy vs badguy yes.  I've lost interest now.
> 
> That being said, I think any sane individual would be a bit more comfortable with the LAPD despite an accident record as opposed to a mentally ill shooter.





Blue said:


> Should probably just stop posting, Coteaz. The only time you ever do it is to embarrass yourself, whether it's getting fooled by Onion articles or saying something and then pretending you didn't.
> 
> You DID suggest a moral equivalency. An equivalency of poor morals.
> And no such equivalency exists on any imaginable moral scale. You're comparing the merely stupid and corrupt to the violently, psychotically insane.



This is a stupid argument anyways.

The LAPD and Dorner are both causing more problems for the people of Los Angelas. The LAPD have had a bad history of police brutality at a regular incidence rate for decades now. Dorner on the other hand is fucking mental.

There are no good guys here. Only victims. Both parties have blood on their hands, and the citizens of LA are caught in the middle.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue said:


> Should probably just stop posting, Coteaz.


You're right. Please ban me.



> The only time you ever do it is to embarrass yourself, whether it's getting fooled by Onion articles


?



> or saying something and then pretending you didn't.


...or saying something and being misunderstood? Okay.



> You DID suggest a moral equivalency. An equivalency of poor morals.
> *And no such equivalency exists on any imaginable moral scale.* You're comparing the merely stupid and corrupt to the violently, psychotically insane.


That's your opinion, and you are entitled to it.

Goodbye.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Coteaz said:


> Murdering innocents is inexcusable.
> 
> Shooting innocents in a trigger-happy vengeance spree is also inexcusable.
> 
> Who am I supposed to root for again?



Team Dorner baby.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Hm.  Which city has the best police force?  Cuz I'd hate to think they're all like the LAPD.



Anchorage, AL


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2013)

The guy is crazy and needs to go down, because there really is no telling what lengths he'll go to. That stated, the LAPD are continuing to conduct themselves in a manner that only is gonna make him look like a martyr, and that's never good.


----------



## Chains (Feb 8, 2013)

A made for TV movie of him will come out.
Calling it now.

Anyway, this guy is just trying to prove a point, but he's doing it the wrong way. We need to get him off the streets now.

Edit: Fuck, ninja'd! ^


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

Chains said:


> A made for TV movie of him will come out.
> Calling it now.
> 
> Anyway, this guy is just trying to prove a point, but he's doing it the wrong way. We need to get him off the streets now.
> ...



LOL in yo face. Team Dorner baby.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 8, 2013)

Let me first say Dorner is wrong for doing what he is doing. Killing someone's daughter who is innocent is immoral.

That being said, why are some people just chalking up the LAPD's shooting up trucks as just incompetence? The truck shot up had two older Asian women. How can you not notice the difference between two Asian women and a middle-aged black man? The LAPD are making themselves look like a bunch of thugs using excessive force which, ironically, is exactly what Dorner is upset about.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Let me first say Dorner is wrong for doing what he is doing. Killing someone's daughter who is innocent is immoral.



Team Dorner baby.



> That being said, why are some people just chalking up the LAPD's shooting up trucks as just incompetence? The truck shot up had two older Asian women. How can you not notice the difference between two Asian women and a middle-aged black man? *The LAPD are making themselves look like a bunch of thugs using excessive force which, ironically, is exactly what Dorner is upset about.*



Team Dorner baby.

See you Monday folks.


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> That being said, why are some people just chalking up the LAPD's shooting up trucks as just incompetence? The truck shot up had two older Asian women. How can you not notice the difference between two Asian women and a middle-aged black man? The LAPD are making themselves look like a bunch of thugs using excessive force which, ironically, is exactly what Dorner is upset about.



It was 5 in the morning and they were terrified for their lives, for good reason. 
It's simply incompetence.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 8, 2013)

> The LAPD are making themselves look like a bunch of thugs using excessive force which, ironically, is exactly what Dorner is upset about.



By gunning down innocents and firing indiscriminately into a populated area, almost everything he said about the LAPD now has far more significance.  They gave him the biggest Christmas Present EVER and have now given attorneys legal reason to pursue them for gross negligence.  It's exactly like bombing a mosque to kill terrorists whose beef with you, is that you are bombing mosques.





> We are lucky because our cars are drivable, unlike our neighbors'," he said.
> 
> Goo said he knew several retired law enforcement officers lived in the neighborhood, and that's partly why he moved there.
> 
> ...



The first rule of Gun Club, is never point one at something you don't want to kill.  The second rule, is to know what the fuck you're shooting at.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue said:


> It was 5 in the morning and they were terrified for their lives, for good reason.
> It's simply incompetence.



So they're justified in firing 40 or so bullets at a truck that they weren't sure was his. Unbelievable.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2013)

LAPD need to step their game up and show the city they know what the fuck their doing. I'm under the impression he's going to keep playing mindgames with the LAPD. I bet more incompetence is going to show itself later into next week.


----------



## Buggy Bomb (Feb 8, 2013)

He could of taken out people who don't need to be breathing.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 8, 2013)

* clap ... clap ... clap ... clap *

Congratulation, LAPD, you're doing a better job of proving Dorner's point than Dorner's terrorist methods ever could. 

You've succeeded in making a white boy nervous walking around Downtown to take his pre-employment screening this morning. I think I'm just gonna stay home this weekend, even Hollywood doesn't feel very safe right now. 

When they get like this, the LAPD pose a greater threat to law-abiding citizens than any terrorist who's ever set foot in this city.

It takes a special kind of talent to make a domestic terrorist "right" about something, and the entire force ought to be ashamed of that. 

I've lived here for going-on 6 years, and I've seen enough to know that the corruption and abuse in this city run deep. Any officer who's actually trying to uphold the law and Serve and Protect has their work cut out for themselves.


----------



## Syed (Feb 8, 2013)

^

The LAPD seem to be losing their shit. Major incompetence.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue said:


> It was 5 in the morning and they were terrified for their lives, for good reason.
> It's simply incompetence.



That's not an excuse, one of them is was shot in the back and might die from her injuries.

No one is above scrutiny, not even the police. Whatever happens, those officers should be punished to fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> That's not an excuse, one of them is was shot in the back and might die from her injuries.
> 
> No one is above scrutiny, not even the police. Whatever happens, those officers should be punished to fullest extent of the law.



Of course it's not an excuse. They should be charged with reckless endangerment, assault, and reckless homicide as well in the unlikely event the victim dies from her, as I understand it, quite manageable wound.

But at no time did they possess intent to kill the people who ultimately ended up being their victims, therefore it cannot be murder.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 9, 2013)

Syed said:


> ^
> 
> The LAPD seem to be losing their shit. Major incompetence.


They have been doing  it since 1992


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue said:


> Of course it's not an excuse. They should be charged with reckless endangerment, assault, and reckless homicide as well in the unlikely event the victim dies from her, as I understand it, quite manageable wound.
> 
> But at no time did they possess intent to kill the people who ultimately ended up being their victims, therefore it cannot be murder.



It's like Fox News up in here. You all think if you just keep repeating the same thing over again, it must be true. 



> LA Times City Beat ‏@LATimescitybeat
> No warning, just gunfire, says the lawyer for the newspaper carriers shot in the #Dorner #manhunt:



They're using excessive force, it's not them not knowing how to do their job.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> It's like Fox News up in here. You all think if you just keep repeating the same thing over again, it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> They're using excessive force, it's not them not knowing how to do their job.



I don't see how what I said contradicts your position.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 9, 2013)

Syed said:


> ^
> 
> The LAPD seem to be losing their shit. Major incompetence.



It's because they want Dorner silenced. Everything he's said about the LAPD has proven to be true and as such they're not going to even try to bring this guy in and risk him spilling all kinds of shit about the force in court. They want him out of the picture permanently so they can cling to whatever little 'honor' the LAPD has left in the eyes of the public. Unfortunately for them they're doing the complete opposite. I wouldn't be surprised if all of LA's already fed up with them.

Dorner needs to be put down though. The guy's a menace, no matter what his reasoning is. Hell, he's threatened to target the school's of children related to police officers. The man is not in his right mind.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 9, 2013)

So did they catch the guy yet?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 9, 2013)

Nope. They are still looking I believe.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone read his manifesto?

There's like three pages of shout-outs at the end.

It's hilarious.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Anyone read his manifesto?
> 
> There's like three pages of shout-outs at the end.
> 
> It's hilarious.



Holla at ya dawg.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue said:


> Holla at ya dawg.



No.        .


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 9, 2013)

His manifesto left out the part where he shoots the daughters of retired cops.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 9, 2013)

And the LAPD left out the part where they said they fired the people who shot at 2 innocent old ladies, too.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

kazuri said:


> And the LAPD left out the part where they said they fired the people who shot at 2 innocent old ladies, too.



Y'all basement dwelling heroes need to go make friends with someone who is/was a cop. Would lend you some much needed perspective.

Now, I'm not saying that the LAPD isn't corrupt or that these idiots who emptied their guns into the wrong color truck shouldn't be fired into the sun; they should be. But if you had the slightest bit of sense you wouldn't dare try to make equivalency between morons and a psychotic murderer.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 9, 2013)

kazuri said:


> And the LAPD left out the part where they said they fired the people who shot at 2 innocent old ladies, too.



Because this is a good rebuttal to a guy killing daughters of retired cops?


----------



## kazuri (Feb 9, 2013)

Who said it was a rebuttal? More than 1 person/group can be wrong at a time, you know.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 9, 2013)

> It takes a special kind of talent to make a domestic terrorist "right" about something, and the entire force ought to be ashamed of that.
> 
> I've lived here for going-on 6 years, and I've seen enough to know that the corruption and abuse in this city run deep. Any officer who's actually trying to uphold the law and Serve and Protect has their work cut out for themselves.



You LA folks ought to demand the LAPD's command staffs' mass terminations on a silver platter after this.  Like seriously, dismantle and rebuild the entire department.  I've been reading up on the LAPD, and Dorner's stated gripes are ANYTHING but delusional when it comes to this police department.

Even the Sheriff's Department in LA .

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Feb 6 -- Seven Los Angeles County sheriff's deputies have been notified that the department intends to fire them for being members of a secret law enforcement clique that celebrated shootings and branded its members with matching tattoos, officials said.
> 
> The Times reported last year about the existence of the clique, dubbed the Jump Out Boys and the discovery of a pamphlet that described the group?s creed, which appeared to promote aggressive policing and portray officer shootings in a positive light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taco (Feb 9, 2013)

I loved his shout outs, haha.

Can't believe those officers were put on paid administrative leave.... Fuckin LAPD morons man. It's ironic in a way, too, because Dorner says he's going after corruption in the LAPD, and this shit goes on while they're looking for him.

The LAPD has just been fucking up. They haven't done anything to improve since 1992...



The Space Cowboy said:


> You LA folks ought to demand the LAPD's command staffs' mass terminations on a silver platter after this.  Like seriously, dismantle and rebuild the entire department.  I've been reading up on the LAPD, and Dorner's stated gripes are ANYTHING but delusional when it comes to this police department.
> 
> Even the Sheriff's Department in LA .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



There is seriously nothing we can do about it. We are 100% at their mercy, unfortunately.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 9, 2013)

> There is seriously nothing we can do about it. We are 100% at their mercy, unfortunately.



I suggest you remind the mayor of Los Angeles .   You have access to the ultimate weapon: a ballot.  I suggest you campaign and vote with it.

You've got to be willing to punch your executive branch in the FACE, until they get the message that such actions are intolerable.  Otherwise you'll eventually get violent shit like Dorner.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

Villaraigosa is a lame duck anyway. Term limits and all.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 9, 2013)

reminds me of what happened to some guy who shot a cop in the face at a trial and fled. they found the guy bruised and beat up to the point the swelling made him unrecognizable. I look forward to seeing this cop-killers bruised and beaten face. The rest about the police force being incompetent, shitty, racist, etc is old news. Random patrolling cop getting a vick mackay targeted pointed on his face because he just wants to feed his family...not cool.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 9, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I suggest you remind the mayor of Los Angeles .   You have access to the ultimate weapon: a ballot.  I suggest you campaign and vote with it.
> 
> You've got to be willing to punch your executive branch in the FACE, until they get the message that such actions are intolerable.  Otherwise you'll eventually get violent shit like Dorner.



that only works if you organize on the level the students did where I'm at, fuck up business owner profits, slow down/ pester public transit, and manage to get those same people to turn out to boot a bitch out of office and elect the promised one into position. Mot people don't wanna do it because it'd be too hard, and because over in gun land America it's eaisier to solver problems with a revolver. 

bloody americans.


----------



## Taco (Feb 9, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I suggest you remind the mayor of Los Angeles .   You have access to the ultimate weapon: a ballot.  I suggest you campaign and vote with it.
> 
> You've got to be willing to punch your executive branch in the FACE, until they get the message that such actions are intolerable.  Otherwise you'll eventually get violent shit like Dorner.



Can't really make an impact when the news stations here aren't really talking about the case of the 3 people the LAPD shot at. I mean, they mentioned them but they haven't really said much else.

Speaking of the mayor, he's almost on his way out. He doesn't really have to care about anything anymore. Got my ballot in the mail a few days ago 

It really is a problem when the media paints Dorner as a psychotic maniac on a killing spree and they completely neglect the fact the police have completely fucked up in dealing with this. The mayor reinforces these viewpoints, and fails to mention why Dorner's doing this and the failure of the LAPD. So there really is nothing that can be done until the media starts talking more about it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 9, 2013)

I do hope he kills more people. It's quite exciting, also hope he's never caught or die by his own hands.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I do hope he kills more people. It's quite exciting, also hope he's never caught or die by his own hands.


----------



## TSC (Feb 9, 2013)

for anyone who been to and has experience living in both cities, which is worse: LAPD or NYPD. I read up bad things from both of them so i'd like to know which is more corrupt or worse.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 9, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I do hope he kills more people. It's quite exciting, also hope he's never caught or die by his own hands.



No, it's a bad thing to judge events by whether or not they're exciting. 

I totally don't agree and most definitely hope it doesn't escalate into a repeat of the 1992 riots.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't see how what I said contradicts your position.



I feel like you and others here are trying to paint a false narrative by using the phrase "incompetent".. This wasn't one patrol car who ran into a suspicious vehicle and overreacted. This was a coordinated effort to ambush the truck from behind and kill whatever is inside. Incompetent means someone is incapable of doing their job. These cops knew exactly what they were doing. They are terrible shots and may be terrible at doing their job, but they're still thugs using excessive force.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Feb 9, 2013)

> These cops knew exactly what they were doing. They are terrible shots and may be terrible at doing their job, but they're still thugs using excessive force.


The man they're after is clearly deranged and extremely dangerous. He's already killed several people. I don't consider trying to kill him to be excessive.

However, firing on vehicles without having any sort of confirmation that he's actually in them or ones that don't match the description of the vehicle he was in is at least very incompetent, and perhaps criminally negligent.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 9, 2013)

Taco said:


> Can't really make an impact when the news stations here aren't really talking about the case of the 3 people the LAPD shot at. I mean, they mentioned them but they haven't really said much else.
> 
> Speaking of the mayor, he's almost on his way out. He doesn't really have to care about anything anymore. Got my ballot in the mail a few days ago
> 
> It really is a problem when the media paints Dorner as a psychotic maniac on a killing spree and they completely neglect the fact the police have completely fucked up in dealing with this. The mayor reinforces these viewpoints, and fails to mention why Dorner's doing this and the failure of the LAPD. So there really is nothing that can be done until the media starts talking more about it.



If you cannot effectively cast a ballot, the logical answer is to cast a bullet. It's either a ballot or a bullet.  This is what the grim promise we call the 2nd Amendment is for.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 9, 2013)

NanoHaxial said:


> The man they're after is clearly deranged and extremely dangerous. He's already killed several people. I don't consider trying to kill him to be excessive.
> 
> However, firing on vehicles without having any sort of confirmation that he's actually in them or ones that don't match the description of the vehicle he was in is at least very incompetent, and perhaps criminally negligent.



So the cops get carte blanche to murder him? Because fuck concern for local citizens in the area that might be caught in cross-fire, not to mention something called a trial where all the evidence is looked at before someone is declared innocent before being guilty.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 10, 2013)

They have reopened the case surrounding Dornor's firing and the failed appeal to see if the PD did fuck up something



If the PD did screw something or covered up something, heads will roll.  It is too late for Dorner though.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Feb 10, 2013)

> So the cops get carte blanche to murder him? Because fuck concern for local citizens in the area that might be caught in cross-fire, not to mention something called a trial where all the evidence is looked at before someone is declared innocent before being guilty.


His words and actions show him to be extremely dangerous, particularly to the police. It's extremely unlikely that they'd be able to catch him (even moreso without any sort of injury to himself or the police).

Should the police attempt to apprehend criminals and attempt to bring them to trial? Obviously. However, when a suspect becomes such a danger the risk of trying to capture them is outweighed by the need to eliminate the threat.

This isn't a case where the guilt is unclear. We know for a fact that he has murdered people, even if he hasn't legally been convicted for those crimes yet.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

It seems obvious to most people in casual conversation that the LAPD has no intention of bring Dorner in alive.

No for some psychoanalyzing:

If I were Dorner at this point, I would take any evidence what-so-ever I had and make it publicly in a few days. Possibly try to get it to Anonymous if information required some electronic legwork to obtain that you couldn't do on your own. And then I'd disappear. False report here or there to keep the manhunt going, maybe the LAPD gun down more civilians. Just let them wear themselves out and get people worried enough about the cops do something.

If he can keep from being caught long enough, and the cops keep causing casualties by looking for him, public opinion will turn against the LAPD in the long run, and that would be more effective at achieving his goals than gunning more cops.

Dorner has had special forced and swat training. He has to be aware on some level that he isn't Superman. He can't possibly succeed with brute force and he knows it. Whatever the hell he's up to, he's being paranoid as fuck and he's taking a few risks as possible.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2013)

I think if he is gonna turn himself in. he will be shot at the police office door.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 10, 2013)

At this point, all Dorner has to do is not get caught, and not say a word.  His point about the LAPD having a culture of excessive force has been made for him


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 10, 2013)

Although what he is doing is wrong he has a very good point and pushed so far most people will break and end up in the loony bin or cause themselves or others harm. The LA police department is known for excessive force.

He can get caught unharmed, butt naked, in the middle of the desert and he is still getting shot. They ain't taking him alive. 

What Im worried about is him being up in the moutains with police after him, if he was trained well enough he should be able to shoot accurately enough a basic hunting rifle, start hunting the police like game. And in California it doesn't take long to get from the mountains to the city.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Chris Dorners Manifesto, *warning* LONG!:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



From: Christopher Jordan Dorner /7648
To: America
Subj: Last resort
Regarding CF# 07-004281

I know most of you who personally know me are in disbelief to hear  from media reports that I am suspected of committing such horrendous  murders and have taken drastic and shocking actions in the last couple  of days. You are saying to yourself that this is completely out of  character of the man you knew who always wore a smile wherever he was  seen. I know I will be vilified by the LAPD and the media.  Unfortunately, this is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must  partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and  reclaim my name. The department has not changed since the Rampart and  Rodney King days. It has gotten worse. The consent decree should never  have been lifted. The only thing that has evolved from the consent  decree is those officers involved in the Rampart scandal and Rodney King  incidents have since promoted to supervisor, commanders, and command  staff, and executive .
 The question is, what would you do to clear your name?

Name; A word or set of words by which a person, animal, place, or thing is known, addressed, or referred to.

Name Synonyms; reputation, title, appellation, denomination, repute.  

A name is more than just a noun, verb, or adjective. It’s your life,  your legacy, your journey, sacrifices, and everything you’ve worked hard  for every day of your life as and adolescent, young adult and adult.  Don’t let anybody tarnish it when you know you’ve live up to your own  set of ethics and personal ethos.

In 8/07 I reported an officer (Ofcr. Teresa Evans/now a Sergeant),  for kicking a suspect (excessive force) during a Use of Force while I  was assigned as a patrol officer at LAPD’s Harbor Division. While  cuffing the suspect, (Christopher Gettler), Evans kicked the suspect  twice in the chest and once in the face. The kick to the face left a  visible injury on the left cheek below the eye. Unfortunately after  reporting it to supervisors and investigated by PSB (internal affairs  investigator Det. Villanueva/Gallegos), nothing was done. I had broken  their supposed “Blue Line”. Unfortunately, It’s not JUST US, it’s  JUSTICE!!! In fact, 10 months later on 6/25/08, after already  successfully completing probation, acquiring a basic Post ,  and Intermediate Post Certificate, I was relieved of duty by the LAPD  while assigned to patrol at Southwest division. It is clear as day that  the department retaliated toward me for reporting Evans for kicking Mr.  Christopher Gettler. The department stated that I had lied and made up  the report that Evans had kicked the suspect. I later went to a Board of  Rights (department hearing for decision of continued employment) from  10/08 to 1/09. During this BOR hearing a video was played for the BOR  panel where Christopher Gettler stated that he was indeed kicked by  Officer Evans (video sent to multiple news agencies). In addition to  Christopher Gettler stating he was kicked, his father Richard Gettler,  also stated that his son had stated he was kicked by an officer when he  was arrested after being released from custody. This was all presented  for the department at the BOR hearing. They still found me guilty and  terminated me. What they didn’t mention was that the BOR panel made up  of Capt. Phil Tingirides, Capt. Justin Eisenberg, and City Attorney  Martella had a signigicant problem from the time the board was  assembled. Capt. Phil Tingirides was a personal friend of Teresa Evans  from when he was her supervisor at Harbor station. That is a clear  conflict of interest and I made my argument for his removal early and  was denied. The advocate for the LAPD BOR was Sgt. Anderson. Anderson  also had a conflict of interest as she was Evans friend and former  partner from Harbor division where they both worked patrol together. I  made my argument for her removal when I discovered her relation to Evans  and it was denied.

During the BOR, the department attempted to label me unsuccessfully  as a bully. They stated that I had bullied a recruit, Abraham Schefres,  in the academy when in reality and unfounded disposition from the  official 1.28 formal complaint investigation found that I was the one  who stood up for Abraham Schefres when other recruits sang nazi hitler  youth songs about burning Jewish ghettos in WWII Germany where his  father was a survivor of a concentration camp. How fucking dare you  attempt to label me with such a nasty vile word. I ask that all earnest  journalist investigating this story ask Ofcr. Abraham Schefres about the  incident when Ofcr. Burdios began singing a nazi youth song about  burning jewish ghettos.

The internal affairs investigation in the academy involving Schefres was  spurned by a complaint that I had initiated toward two fellow  recruit/offifcers. While on a assigned patrol footbeat in Hollywood  Division, Officers Hermilio Buridios IV and Marlon Magana (both current  LAPD officers) decided that they would voice their personal feelings  about the black community. While traveling back to the station in a 12  passenger van I heard Magana refer to another individual as a ^ (use bro). I  wasn’t sure if I heard correctly as there were many conversations in the  van that was compiled of at least 8 officers and he was sitting in the  very rear and me in the very front. Even with the multiple conversations  and ambient noise I heard Officer Magana call an indivdual a ^ (use bro)  again. Now that I had confirmed it, I told Magana not to use that word  again. I explained that it was a well known offensive word that should  not be used by anyone. He replied, “I’ll say it when I want”. Officer  Burdios, a friend of his, also stated that he would say ^ (use bro) when he  wanted. At that point I jumped over my front passenger seat and two  other officers where I placed my hands around Burdios’ neck and  squeezed. I stated to Burdios, “Don’t fucking say that”. At that point  there was pushing and shoving and we were separated by several other  officers. What I should have done, was put a Winchester Ranger SXT 9mm  147 grain bullet in his skull and Officer Magana’s skull. The Situation  would have been resolved effective, immediately. The sad thing about  this incident was that when Detective Ty from internal affairs  investigated this incident only (1) officer (unknown) in the van other  than myself had statements constistent with what actually happened. The  other six officers (John Carey, Gary Parker, Jacob Waks, Abraham  Schefres and names I have forgotten) all stated they heard nothing and  saw nothing. Shame on every one of you. Shame on Detective Ty (same  ethnicity as Burdios) for creating a separate 1.28 formal complaint  against me (Schefres complaint) in retaliation for initiating the  complaint against Burdios and Magana. Don’t retaliate against honest  officers for breaking your so called blue line. I hope your son Ryan Ty,  who I knew, is a better officer than you, Detective Ty.The saddest part  of this ordeal was that Officer Burdios and Magana were only given 22  day suspensions and are still LAPD officers to this day. That day, the  LAPD stated that it is acceptable for fellow officers to call black  officers ^ (use bro) to their face and you will receive a slap on the wrist.  Even sadder is that during that 22 day suspension Buridios and Magana  received is that the LAPPL (Los Angeles Police Protective League) paid  the officers their salaries while they were suspended. When I took a two  day suspension for an accidental discharge, I took my suspension and  never applied for a league salary. Its called integrity.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Part 2:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Journalist, I want you to investigate every location I resided in  growing up. Find any incidents where I was ever accused of being a  bully. You won’t, because it doesn’t exist. It’s not in my DNA. Never  was. I was the only black kid in each of my elementary school classes  from first grade to seventh grade in junior high and any instances where  I was disciplined for fighting was in response to fellow students  provoking common childhood schoolyard fights, or calling me a ^ (use bro) or  other derogatory racial names. I grew up in neighborhoods where blacks  make up less than 1%. My first recollection of racism was in the first  grade at Norwalk Christian elementary school in Norwalk, CA. A fellow  student, Jim Armstrong if I can recall, called me a ^ (use bro) on the  playground. My response was swift and non-lethal. I struck him fast and  hard with a punch an kick. He cried and reported it to a teacher. The  teacher reported it to the principal. The principal swatted Jim for  using a derogatory word toward me. He then for some unknown reason  swatted me for striking Jim in response to him calling me a ^ (use bro). He  stated as good Christians we are to turn the other cheek as Jesus did.  Problem is, I’m not a fucking Christian and that old book, made of  fiction and limited non-fiction, called the bible, never once stated  Jesus was called a ^ (use bro). How dare you swat me for standing up for my  rights for demanding that I be treated as a equal human being. That day I  made a life decision that i will not tolerate racial derogatory terms  spoken to me. Unfortunately I was swatted multiple times for the same  exact reason up until junior high. Terminating me for telling the truth  of a caucasian officer kicking a mentally ill man is disgusting. Don’t  ever call me a fucking bully. I want all journalist to utilize every  source you have that specializes in collections for your reports. With  the discovery and evidence available you will see the truth.  Unfortunately, I will not be alive to see my name cleared. That’s what  this is about, my name. A man is nothing without his name. Below is a  list of locations where I resided from childhood to adulthood.

Cerritos, CA. Pico Rivera, CA. La Palma, CA. Thousand Oaks, CA.
 Cedar City, UT. Pensacola, FL. Enid, OK. Yorba Linda, CA. Las Vegas, NV.

During the BOR an officer named, Sgt. Hernandez, from Los Angeles  Port Police testified on behalf of the LAPD. Hernandez stated for the  BOR that he arrived at the location of the UOF shortly before I cuffed  the suspect. He also stated that he assisted in cuffing the suspect and  that’s old the BOR he told me to fix my tie. All of those statements  were LIES!!! Hernandez, you arrived at the UOF location up to 30 seconds  after I had cuffed Mr. Gettler. All you did was help me lift the  suspect to his feet as it was difficult for me to do by myself because  of his heavy weight. You did not tell me to fix my tie as the BOR  members and everyone else in the room know you lied because the  photographic evidence from the UOF scene where Gettler’s injuries were  photographed clearly shows me wearing a class B uniform on that day. A  class B uniform is a short sleeved uniform blouse. A short sleeved  uniform blouse for the LAPD does not have a tie included. This is not  Super Troopers uniform, you jackass. Why did you feel the need to  embellish and lie about your involvement in the UOF? Are you ashamed  that you could not get hired on by any other department other than port  police? Do you have delusions of grandeur? What you did was perjury,  exactly what Evans did when she stated she did not kick Christopher  Gettler.

What they failed to mention in the BOR was Teresa Evans own use of  force history during her career on the LAPD. She has admitted that she  has a lengthy use of force record and has been flagged several times by  risk management. She has a very well known nickname, Chupacabra, which  she was very proud to flaunt around the division. She found it very  funny and entertaining to draw blood from suspects and arrestees. At one  point she even intentionally ripped the flesh off the arm of a woman we  had arrested for battery (sprayed her neighbor with a garden water  hose). Knowing the woman had thin elastic skin, she performed and Indian  burn to the woman’s arm after cuffing her. That woman was in her  mid-70’s, a mother and grandmother, and was angry at her tenants who  failed to pay rent on time. Something I can completely understand and I  am sure many have wanted to do toward tenants who do not pay their rent.  Teresa Evans was also demoted from a senior lead officer rank/position  for performance issues. During my two months of working patrol with  Teresa Evans, I found her as a woman who was very angry that she had  been pulled from patrol for a short time because of a domestic violence  report made by Long Beach Police Department because of an incident  involving her active LAPD officer boyfriend, Dominick Fuentes, and  herself. Dominick Fuentes is the same officer investigated for witness  tampering. She also was visibly angry on a daily basis that she was  going to have to file for bankruptcy because her ex-husband, a former  LAPD officer and not Dominick Fuentes, who had left the department,  state, and was nowhere to be found had left her with a tax bill and debt  that she was unable to pay because of a lack of financial means. Evans,  you are a POS and you lied right to the BOR panel when Randy Quan asked  you if you kicked Christopher Gettler. You destroyed my life and name  because of your actions. Time is up. The time is now to confess to Chief  Beck.

I ask that all journalist investigating this story submit request for  FOIA with the LAPD to gain access to the BOR transcripts which occurred  from 10/08 to 2/09. There, you will see that a video was played for the  BOR members of Mr. Christopher Gettler who suffers from Schizophrenia  and Dementia stating that he was kicked by a female officer. That video  evidence supports my claim that Evans kicked him twice in the upper body  and once in the face. I would like all journalist to also request  copies of all reports that I had written while employed by LAPD. Whether  in the academy, or during my 3 years as a police officer. There are  DR#’s attached to each report (investigative report) that I have ever  written so they all exist. A FOIA request will most likely be needed to  access these at Parker center or at the Personnel/Records. Judge my  writin/grammar skills for yourself. The department attempted to paint me  as an officer who could not write reports. Even though Sgt. Joel  Sydanmaa a training officer who trained me stated for the BOR panel that  there was nothing wrong with my report writing and that I was better  than all rookie/probationer officers he has ever trained. Officer David  Drew stated the same but refused to testify as he did not want to “get  involved” with the BOR’s. Contact Sgt. Donald Deming ,(now a Captain at  Lompoc PD), Sgt. Thaddeus Faulk, and Sgt. Ed Clark. All will state that  my report writing was impeccable. I will tell you this, I always type my  reports because I have messy handwriting/penmanship. I never had a  single kickback/redlined report at Southwest division and Sgt. Faulk and  Sgt. Clark can testify to that. I never received an UNSATISFACTORY on  any day or week. The same can be said within the U.S. Naval Reserves.  All commanders will state that my report writing was always clear,  concise, and impeccable. Even search my AAR (after action  reports),chits, Memorandum’s, IIR’s (Intelligence Information Reports)  which were written in the Navy. All were pristine.

I had worked patrol at LAPD’s Harbor Division from 2/06 until 7/06  when I was involuntarily recalled back to active duty (US Navy) for a 12  month mobilization/deployment to Centcom in support of OIF/OEF. I  returned back to LAPD’s Harbor division on 7/07 and immediately returned  to patrol. I worked at Harbor division until 11/07 where I then  transferred to Southwest Division. I worked At Southwest division until  6/25/08 when I was relieved of duty.

I have exhausted all available means at obtaining my name back. I  have attempted all legal court efforts within appeals at the Superior  Courts and California Appellate courts. This is my last resort. The LAPD  has suppressed the truth and it has now lead to deadly consequences.  The LAPD’s actions have cost me my law enforcement career that began on  2/7/05 and ended on 1/2/09. They cost me my Naval career which started  on 4/02 and ends on 2/13. I had a TS/SCI clearance(Top Secret Sensitive  Compartmentalized Information clearance) up until shortly after my  termination with LAPD. This is the highest clearance a service member  can attain other than a Yankee White TS/SCI which is only granted for  those working with and around the President/Vice President of the United  States. I lost my position as a Commanding Officer of a Naval Security  Forces reserve unit at NAS Fallon because of the LAPD. I’ve lost a  relationship with my mother and sister because of the LAPD. I’ve lost a  relationship with close friends because of the LAPD. In essence, I’ve  lost everything because the LAPD took my name and new I was INNOCENT!!!  Capt Phil Tingirides, Justin Eisenberg, Martella, Randy Quan, and Sgt.  Anderson all new I was innocent but decided to terminate me so they  could continue Ofcr. Teresa Evans career. I know about the meeting  between all of you where Evans attorney, Rico, confessed that she kicked  Christopher Gettler (excessive force). Your day has come.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Part 3:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I’m not an aspiring rapper, I’m not a gang member, I’m not a dope  dealer, I don’t have multiple babies momma’s. I am an American by  choice, I am a son, I am a brother, I am a military service member, I am  a man who has lost complete faith in the system, when the system  betrayed, slandered, and libeled me. I lived a good life and though not a  religious man I always stuck to my own personal code of ethics, ethos  and always stuck to my shoreline and true North. I didn’t need the US  Navy to instill Honor, Courage, and Commitment in me but I thank them  for re-enforcing it. It’s in my DNA.

Luckily I don’t have to live everyday like most of you. Concerned if  the misconduct you were apart of is going to be discovered. Looking over  your shoulder, scurrying at every phone call from internal affairs or  from the Captains office wondering if that is the day PSB comes after  you for the suspects you struck when they were cuffed months/years ago  or that $500 you pocketed from the narcotics dealer, or when the other  guys on your watch beat a transient nearly to death and you never  reported the UOF to the supervisor. No, I don’t have that concern, I  stood up for what was right but unfortunately have dealt with the  reprocussions of doing the right thing and now losing my name and  everything I ever stood for. You fuckers knew Evans was guilty of  kicking (excessive force) Gettler and you did nothing but get rid of  what you saw as the problem, the whistleblower. Gettler himself stated  on video tape ( provided for the BOR and in transcripts) he was kicked  and even his father stated that his son said he was kicked by Evans when  he was released from custody. The video was played for the entire BOR  to hear. Tingirides, Eisenberg, and Martella all heard it. You’re going  to see what a whistleblower can do when you take everything from him  especially his NAME!!!
 Look what you did to Sgt. Gavin (now lieutenant) when he exposed the  truth of your lying, racism, and PSB cover-ups to frame and convict an  innocent man. You can not police yourselves and the consent decree was  unsuccessful. Sgt. Gavin, I met you on the range several times as a  recruit and as an officer. You’re a good man and I saw it in your eyes  an actions.

Self Preservation is no longer important to me. I do not fear death as I  died long ago on 1/2/09. I was told by my mother that sometimes bad  things happen to good people. I refuse to accept that.
 From 2/05 to 1/09 I saw some of the most vile things humans can  inflict on others as a police officer in Los Angeles. Unfortunately, it  wasn’t in the streets of LA. It was in the confounds of LAPD police  stations and shops (cruisers). The enemy combatants in LA are not the  citizens and suspects, it’s the police officers. People who live in  glass houses should not throw stones. How ironic that you utilize a  fixed glass structure as your command HQ. You use as a luminous building  to symbolize that you are transparent, have nothing to hide, or  suppress when in essence, concealing, omitting, and obscuring is your  forte.

Chief Beck, this is when you need to have that come to Jesus talk  with Sgt. Teresa Evans and everyone else who was involved in the  conspiracy to have me terminated for doing the right thing. you also  need to speak with her attorney, Rico, and his conversation with the BOR  members and her confession of guilt in kicking Mr. Gettler. I’ll be  waiting for a PUBLIC response at a press conference. When the truth  comes out, the killing stops.

Why didn’t you charge me with filing a false police report when I  came forward stating that Evans kicked Mr. Christopher Gettler? You file  criminal charges against every other officer who is accused and  terminated for filing a false police report. You didn’t because you knew  I was innocent and a criminal court would find me innocent and expose  your department for suppressing the truth and retaliation, that’s why.
 The attacks will stop when the department states the truth about my  innocence, PUBLICLY!!! I will not accept any type of currency/goods in  exchange for the attacks to stop, nor do i want it. I want my name back,  period. There is no negotiation. I am not the state department who  states they do not negotiate with terrorist, because anybody with a  Secret or TS/SCI has seen IIR’s on SIPR and knows that the US state  department always negotiates by using CF countries or independent  sovereign/neutral country to mediate and compromising.

This department has not changed from the Daryl Gates and Mark Fuhrman  days. Those officers are still employed and have all promoted to  Command staff and supervisory positions. I will correct this error. Are  you aware that an officer (a rookie/probationer at the time) seen on the  Rodney King videotape striking Mr. King multiple times with a baton on  3/3/91 is still employed by the LAPD and is now a Captain on the police  department? Captain Rolando Solano is now the commanding officer of a  LAPD police station (West LA division). As a commanding officer, he is  now responsible for over 200 officers. Do you trust him to enforce  department policy and investigate use of force investigations on  arrestees by his officers? Are you aware Evans has since promoted to  Sergeant after kicking Mr. Gettler in the face. Oh, you Violated a  citizens civil rights? We will promote you. Same as LAPD did with the  the officers from Metro involved in the May Day melee at MacArthur Park.  They promoted them to Sergeant (a supervisor role).
 No one is saying you can’t be prejudiced or a bigot. We are all human  and hold prejudices. If you state that you don’t have prejudices, your  lying! But, when you act on it and victimize innocent citizens and  fellow innocent officers, than that is a concern.

For you officers who do the job in the name of JUSTICE, those of you  who lost honest officers to this event, look at the name of those on the  BOR and the investigating officers from PSB and Evans and ask them, how  come you couldn’t tell the truth? Why did you terminate an honest  officer and cover for a dishonest officer who victimized a mentally ill  citizen.

Sometimes humans feel a need to prove they are the dominant race of a  species and they inadvertently take kindness for weakness from another  individual. You chose wrong.

Terminating officers because they expose a culture of lying, racism  (from the academy), and excessive use of force will immediately change.  PSB can not police their own and that has been proven. The blue line  will forever be severed and a cultural change will be implanted. You  have awoken a sleeping giant.

I am here to change and make policy. The culture of LAPD versus the  community and honest/good officers needs to and will change. I am here  to correct and calibrate your morale compasses to true north.
 Those Caucasian officers who join South Bureau divisions (77th,SW,SE,  an Harbor) with the sole intent to victimize minorities who are  uneducated, and unaware of criminal law, civil law, and civil rights.  You prefer the South bureau because a use of force/deadly force is  likely and the individual you use UOF on will likely not report it. You  are a high value target.

Those Black officers in supervisory ranks and pay grades who stay in  south bureau (even though you live in the valley or OC) for the sole  intent of getting retribution toward subordinate caucasians officers for  the pain and hostile work environment their elders inflicted on you as  probationers (P-1′s) and novice P-2’s. You are a high value target. You  perpetuated the cycle of racism in the department as well. You breed a  new generation of bigoted caucasian officer when you belittle them and  treat them unfairly.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Part 4/Last Part:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those Hispanic officers who victimize their own ethnicity because  they are new immigrants to this country and are unaware of their civil  rights. You call them wetbacks to their face and demean them in front of  fellow officers of different ethnicities so that you will receive some  sort of acceptance from your colleagues. I’m not impressed. Most likely,  your parents or grandparents were immigrants at one time, but you have  forgotten that. You are a high value target.

Those lesbian officers in supervising positions who go to work, day  in day out, with the sole intent of attempting to prove your misandrist  authority (not feminism) to degrade male officers. You are a high value  target.

Those Asian officers who stand by and observe everything I previously  mentioned other officers participate in on a daily basis but you say  nothing, stand for nothing and protect nothing. Why? Because of your  usual saying, ” I… don’t like conflict”. You are a high value target as  well.
 Those of you who “go along to get along” have no backbone and destroy  the foundation of courage. You are the enablers of those who are guilty  of misconduct. You are just as guilty as those who break the code of  ethics and oath you swore.

Citizens/non-combatants, do not render medical aid to downed  officers/enemy combatants. They would not do the same for you. They will  let you bleed out just so they can brag to other officers that they had  a 187 caper the other day and can’t wait to accrue the overtime in  future court subpoenas. As they always say, “that’s the paramedics  job…not mine”. Let the balance of loss of life take place. Sometimes a  reset needs to occur.

It is endless the amount of times per week officers arrest an  individual, label him a suspect-arrestee-defendant and then before  arraignment or trial realize that he is innocent based on evidence. You  know what they say when they realize an innocent man just had his life  turned upside down?. “I guess he should have stayed at home that day he  was discovered walking down the street and matching the suspects  description. Oh well, he appeared to be a dirtbag anyways”. Meanwhile  the falsely accused is left to pick up his life, get a new, family,  friends, and sense of self worth.

Don’t honor these fallen officers/dirtbags. When your family members  die, they just see you as extra overtime at a crime scene and at a  perimeter. Why would you value their lives when they clearly don’t value  yours or your family members lives? I’ve heard many officers who state  they see dead victims as ATV’s, Waverunners, RV’s and new clothes for  their kids. Why would you shed a tear for them when they in return crack  a smile for your loss because of the impending extra money they will  receive in their next paycheck for sitting at your loved ones crime  scene of 6 hours because of the overtime they will accrue. They take  photos of your loved ones recently deceased bodies with their cellphones  and play a game of who has the most graphic dead body of the night with  officers from other divisions. This isn’t just the 20 something year  old officers, this is the 50 year old officers with significant time on  the job as well who participate.

You allow an officer, Thaniya Sungruenyos, to attempt to hack into my  credit union account and still remain on the job even when Det. Zolezzi  shows the evidence that the IP address (provided by LAPFCU) that  attempted to hack into my account and change my username and password  leads directly to her residence. You even allow this visibly disgusting  looking officer to stay on the job when she perjures (lies) in court  (Clark County Family Court) to the judge’s face and denies hacking into  my personal credit union online account when I attempted to get my  restraint order extended. Det. Zolezzi provided the evidence and you  still do nothing.
 How do you know when a police officer is lying??? When he begins his sentence with, “based on my experience and training”.

No one grows up and wants to be a cop killer. It was against everything  I’ve ever was. As a young police explorer I found my calling in life.  But, As a young police officer I found that the violent suspects on the  street are not the only people you have to watch. It is the officer who  was hired on to the department (pre-2000) before polygraphs were  standard for all new hires and an substantial vetting in a backround  investigation.

To those children of the officers who are eradicated, your parent was  not the individual you thought they were. As you get older,you will see  the evidence that your parent was a tyrant who loss their ethos and  instead followed the path of moral corruptness. They conspired to hide  and suppress the truth of misconduct on others behalf’s. Your parent  will have a name and plaque on the fallen officers memorial in D.C. But,  In all honesty, your parents name will be a reminder to other officers  to maintain the oath they swore and to stay along the shoreline that has  guided them from childhood to that of a local, state, or federal law  enforcement officer.

Bratton, Beck, Hayes, Tingirides, Eisenberg, Martella, Quan, Evans,  Hernandez, Villanueva/Gallegos, and Anderson. Your lack of ethics and  conspiring to wrong a just individual are over. Suppressing the truth  will leave to deadly consequences for you and your family. There will be  an element of surprise where you work, live, eat, and sleep. I will  utilize ISR at your home, workplace, and all locations in between. I  will utilize OSINT to discover your residences, spouses workplaces, and  children’s schools. IMINT to coordinate and plan attacks on your fixed  locations. Its amazing whats on NIPR. HUMINT will be utilized to collect  personal schedules of targets. I never had the opportunity to have a  family of my own, I’m terminating yours. Quan, Anderson, Evans, and BOR  members Look your wives/husbands and surviving children directly in the  face and tell them the truth as to why your children are dead.

Never allow a LAPPL union attorney to be a retired LAPD  Captain,(Quan). He doesn’t work for you, your interest, or your name. He  works for the department, period. His job is to protect the department  from civil lawsuits being filed and their best interest which is the  almighty dollar. His loyalty is to the department, not his client. Even  when he knowingly knows your innocent and the BOR also knows your  innocent after Christopher Gettler stated on videotape that he was  kicked and Evans attorney confessed to the BOR off the record that she  kicked Gettler.

The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the  blood of patriots and tyrants-TJ. This quote is not directed toward the  US government which I fully support 100%. This is toward the LAPD who  can not monitor itself. The consent decree should not have been lifted,  ever.

I know your TTP’s, (techniques, tactics, and procedures). Any threat  assessments you you generate will be useless. This is simple, I know  your TTP’s and PPR’s. I will mitigate any of your attempts at  preservation. ORM is my friend. I will mitigate all risks, threats and  hazards. I assure you that Incident Command Posts will be target rich  environments. KMA-367 license plate frames are great target indicators  and make target selection even easier.

I will conduct DA operations to destroy, exploit and seize designated  targets. If unsuccessful or unable to meet objectives in these initial  small scale offensive actions, I will reassess my BDA and re-attack  until objectives are met. I have nothing to lose. My personal casualty  means nothing. Just alike AAF’s, ACM’s, and AIF’s, you can not prevail  against an enemy combatant who has no fear of death. An enemy who  embraces death is a lose, lose situation for their enemy combatants.

Hopefully you analyst have done your homework. You are aware that I  have always been the top shot, highest score, an expert in rifle  qualifications in every unit I’ve been in. I will utilize every bit of  small arms training, demolition, ordnance, and survival training I’ve  been given.

Do you know why we are unsuccessful in asymmetrical and guerrilla  warfare in CENTCOM theatre of operations? I’ll tell you. It’s not the  inefficiency of our combatant commanders, planning, readiness or  training of troops. Much like the Vietnam war, ACM, AAF, foreign  fighters, Jihadist, and JAM have nothing to lose. They embrace death as  it is a way of life. I simply don’t fear it. I am the walking exigent  circumstance you created.

The Violence of action will be HIGH. I am the reason TAC alert was  established. I will bring unconventional and asymmetrical warfare to  those in LAPD uniform whether on or off duty. ISR is my strength and  your weakness. 
You will now live the life of the prey. Your RD’s and  homes away from work will be my AO and battle space. I will utilize  every tool within INT collections that I learned from NMITC in Dam Neck.  You have misjudged a sleeping giant. There is no conventional threat  assessment for me. JAM, New Ba’ath party, 1920 rev BGE, ACM, AAF, AQAP,  AQIM and AQIZ have nothing on me. Do not deploy airships or gunships.  SA-7 Manpads will be waiting. As you know I also own Barrett .50′s so  your APC are defunct and futile.

You better have all your officers radio/phone muster (code 1) on or  off duty every hour, on the hour. Do not attempt to shadow or conduct  any type of ISR on me. I have the inventory listing of all UC vehicles  at Piper Tech and the home addresses of any INT analyst at JRIC and  detachment locations. My POA is always POI and always true. This will be  a war of attrition and a Pyrrhic and Camdean Victory for myself. You  may have the resources and manpower but you are reactive and predictable  in your op plans and TTP’s. I have the strength and benefits of being  unpredictable, unconventional, and unforgiving. Do not waste your time  with briefs and tabletops.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

> Judge my writin/grammar skills for yourself.


C-. Needs work.



> The Violence of action will be HIGH. I am the reason TAC alert was established. I will bring unconventional and asymmetrical warfare to those in LAPD uniform whether on or off duty. ISR is my strength and your weakness.
> You will now live the life of the prey. Your RD?s and homes away from work will be my AO and battle space. I will utilize every tool within INT collections that I learned from NMITC in Dam Neck. You have misjudged a sleeping giant. There is no conventional threat assessment for me. JAM, New Ba?ath party, 1920 rev BGE, ACM, AAF, AQAP, AQIM and AQIZ have nothing on me. Do not deploy airships or gunships. SA-7 Manpads will be waiting. As you know I also own Barrett .50′s so your APC are defunct and futile.


This is great copypasta.
I'm going to use "As you know I also own X, so your Y are defunct and futile."


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

NanoHaxial said:


> His words and actions show him to be extremely dangerous, particularly to the police. It's extremely unlikely that they'd be able to catch him (even moreso without any sort of injury to himself or the police).
> 
> Should the police attempt to apprehend criminals and attempt to bring them to trial? Obviously. However, when a suspect becomes such a danger the risk of trying to capture them is outweighed by the need to eliminate the threat.
> 
> This isn't a case where the guilt is unclear. We know for a fact that he has murdered people, even if he hasn't legally been convicted for those crimes yet.



What about the people they are sworn to protect and serve? Do they just have to take getting shot at so the police can get their revenge? You don't even give Dorner a chance to surrender? Rolling up behind a truck and unloading 40 or so bullets without warning is excessive force, in my opinion. I see your point about officers being scared because Dorner is a threat to their safety, but part of being a police officer is the risk of being shot at. Just because someone is a threat doesn't mean they get to ignore all their other responsibilities, most especially the responsibility of protecting civilians.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is it so hard to catch this guy?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> At this point, all Dorner has to do is not get caught, and not say a word.  His point about the LAPD having a culture of excessive force has been made for him



So they pulled him over, checked him out, and still shot at him.  Genius.


----------



## DremolitoX (Feb 10, 2013)

Guy's a hero. fuck the police (tired phrase, but whatever)


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 10, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> At this point, all Dorner has to do is not get caught, and not say a word.  His point about the LAPD having a culture of excessive force has been made for him



Haha oh wow. Regardless of the validity of his own actions, he pretty much has been proven completely right about the LAPD.



Zezima said:


> Why is it so hard to catch this guy?



It's a huge world. Don't underestimate the ability of someone to hide.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)

To be honest the entire thing is difficult to form an opinion due to the way society is structured. There's a clear problem with dirty police officers a problem that causes individuals their lives, health, security and careers. Nothing is being done about it and if this guy started protesting peacefully he'd be dismissed as a disgruntled former employee, some people would laugh at him and some would show meaningless sympathy. 

When he started shooting people up it got people's attention and brought put certain individuals incompetence on blast for the world to see. Now murdering people is deplorable ( which is why I lost sympathy for him as a person) but if he believes his actions will result in change it is akin to that moral dilemma of changing the course of a train to save many lives at the expense of someone else's.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 10, 2013)

DremolitoX said:


> Guy's a hero. fuck the police (tired phrase, but whatever)


I honestly don't know if you're serious or not, but if you are...

Then no. He's not a hero. Even the Punisher on his worst days is more heroic than he'll ever be.

I can understand this guy hating the LAPD due to their utter corruptness, but this is a VERY extreme and unjustified way of going against them.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 10, 2013)

That's F'ed up man.


----------



## hadou (Feb 10, 2013)

On CNN I heard there is a racism problem in the LAPD that has been widely documented.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 10, 2013)

> Now murdering people is deplorable ( which is why I lost sympathy for him as a person) but if he believes his actions will result in change it is akin to that moral dilemma of changing the course of a train to save many lives at the expense of someone else's.



I think this is why he fascinates people, and has garnered a significant amount of support.  The comments sections on LA media websites, seem to be 5:1 in favor of Dorner.  He's explicitly targeting who he views as the violent and those related to the violent, this is essentially the premise of the


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 10, 2013)

hadou said:


> On CNN I heard there is a racism problem in the LAPD that has been widely documented.


I'm not even American nor do I like Americans yet I always knew this. Heh


----------



## MinatoRider (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm not even American nor do I like Americans yet I always knew this. Heh



I Love you to.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 10, 2013)

> "Now it appears neither of them are directly related," Chase said. "In both of them, officers believed they were at the time."



believing is different from confirming, so basically if they believe you're the suspect they riddle your car with bullets and confirm later eh? someone will get fired...or not


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

DremolitoX said:


> Guy's a hero. fuck the police (tired phrase, but whatever)



Noble hero man, killing the daughters of cops. Ro ro fight da powa.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

DremolitoX said:


> Guy's a hero. fuck the police (tired phrase, but whatever)



Killing the daughter of a cop and her black fiance after you complain about racism.

That's Breivik style heroism man.

God I hope you (DemolitoX) get hit by a car.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Noble hero man, killing the daughters of cops. Ro ro fight da powa.



Says the guy defending the use of WP.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

The fact we see a Facebook profile of "I support Christopher Jordan Dorner" with 3K supporters is a little fucked up.



> One sympathizer wrote us, “Because something needs to be done about the long known corruption of not only the LAPD, but several agencies.”



Granted Facebook is where retards go like tumblr but I love how people overlook that a cop's daughter and her fiance were killed, absolutely no relation to LAPD practices.

Love it.

Keep going you fucking idiots.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Chains said:


> Why are you supporting Dorner? He's a murderer. And yes, I know the LAPD has  done some horrible things, but two wrong don't make a right. In this case at least.



Anti-cop and black? 

Just a hunch.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> The fact we see a Facebook profile of "I support Christopher Jordan Dorner" with 3K supporters is a little fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all collateral damage.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> It's all collateral damage.



Collateral damage - Damage is damage to things that are incidental to the intended target.

Targeted killings - Murders/homicides done with premeditation and malice aforethought.

The shooting of Monica Quan was specific to the Police Captain Quan being the father of Monica.  Collateral damage isn't even applicable.

Congrats on fucking this basic principle up, man.  This was a pretty shoddy attempt to troll even if that is your trademark...or just being really dumb in an attempt to be edgy.

Next thing I'll see is your crybaby blubbering over white privilege.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

You gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette. That corrupt fuck should have thought of stuff like this before he did his misdeeds.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> You gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette. That corrupt fuck should have thought of stuff like this before he did his misdeeds.



Unreasonable foreseeability that negates liability.

Another poor troll.

You're getting sloppy.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> You gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette. That corrupt fuck should have thought of stuff like this before he did his misdeeds.



I'm almost certain you're trolling but not 100%.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> I'm almost certain you're trolling but not 100%.



PROTIP: If he whines about white people he's not trolling.  If he doesn't, I'd say it's a 60/40 chance he is/isn't.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Unreasonable foreseeability that negates liability.



No, it doesn't. He should still be locked up for murder. 

It's still a helluva move to make yourself known.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> No, it doesn't. He should still be locked up for murder.
> 
> It's still a helluva move to make yourself known.



Because the man is fucking nutters.  He's trying to be Breivik but with less of an ego and a worse style of execution.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

I think Dorner is evil. That being said, he declared war on the LAPD, and war is hell. It's obvious he killed the daughter of the Police Captain to scare the $hit out of the LAPD. You can call it whatever you want, but he has been very conscious and oriented throughout this whole process. I don't think he's crazy in the clinical sense, just an evil man.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because the man is fucking nutters.  He's trying to be Breivik but with less of an ego and a worse style of execution.



Not even close. Breivik was a nutter who barely made any sense. This guy has a legitimate bone to pick with the LAPD. His execution leaves a lot to be desired. Though, LAPD is trying their hardest to prove him right.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Not even close. Breivik was a nutter who barely made any sense. This guy has a legitimate bone to pick with the LAPD. His execution leaves a lot to be desired. Though, LAPD is trying their hardest to prove him right.



Breivik wasn't nuts.  He was a narcissist with a clearly racist ideology.

This guy also has a clearly fucked ideology and a very poor execution.  Complain of racism against blacks...so you shoot a black guy.

Genius.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Breivik wasn't nuts.  He was a narcissist with a clearly racist ideology.
> 
> This guy also has a clearly fucked ideology and a very poor execution.  Complain of racism against blacks...so you shoot a black guy.
> 
> Genius.





> The letter writer claimed he was terminated after he reported excessive force by a fellow officer, and said his attacks were retribution for his termination, as well as a culture of racism and violence he says continues within the department.



Complaining about excessive force and racism within the department is a fucked up ideology ?

Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> I'm almost certain you're trolling but not 100%.



These days he's less trollish and more serious business then he used to be unfortunately.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

So he shoots a black guy and an unarmed Chinese woman in retaliation?  That makes his line of thought fucked up and an ideology that takes outliers as manifest.

Stop sipping the social justice juice dude.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

Theres a 1 million dollar reward for the guy now


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> So he shoots a black guy and an unarmed Chinese woman in retaliation?  That makes his line of thought fucked up and an ideology that takes outliers as manifest.



Yes, the daughter of the guy who handled his appeal. It's a necessary evil to send the LAPD a message. He even says it out right.


> Attacks on other police officers and their families, he said, are "a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD and reclaim my name."
> "Look your wives/husbands and surviving children directly in the face and tell them the truth as to why your children are dead," Dorner wrote.





> Stop sipping the social justice juice dude.



Oh yeah, social justice is such a bad thing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Justifying killing civilians in the name of "necessary evil". My god what a humane argument


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 10, 2013)

Will this guy get caught eventually?


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim just has an awful platform to stand upon so he's bullshitting his way through.  It's almost like apologizing for McVeigh.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Justifying killing civilians in the name of "necessary evil". My god what a humane argument



Coming from the guy who is all for prisoner abuse and whitewashing any killing of Palestinians, it's quite hilarious.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 10, 2013)

> Will this guy get caught eventually?



No they are going to kill him.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

I fail to see how the husband being black makes Dorner racist, or make the LAPD less racist. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Coming from the guy who is all for prisoner abuse and whitewashing any killing of Palestinians, it's quite hilarious.



That totally debunks what I said. Moreover all the mean stuff I supposedly say about palis sounds quite justified according to you. Greater good, necessary evil, collateral, damage, blah blah


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> I fail to see how the husband being black makes Dorner racist, or make the LAPD less racist. Please enlighten me.



Missing the point.

He decried "institutional racism" against blacks.  He kills a black guy.

Destroys his purpose.  Not hard to get.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Missing the point.
> 
> He decried "institutional racism" against blacks.  He kills a black guy.
> 
> Destroys his purpose.  Not hard to get.



In what dimension is that a logical conclusion ?


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Missing the point.
> 
> He decried "institutional racism" against blacks.  He kills a black guy.
> 
> Destroys his purpose.  Not hard to get.



He said that cops would call people ^ (use bro) and were racist. That don't mean he isn't going to target black people. He actually said the opposite, "Those Black officers in supervisory ranks and pay grades who stay in south bureau (even though you live in the valley or OC) for the sole intent of getting retribution toward subordinate caucasians officers for the pain and hostile work environment their elders inflicted on you as probationers (P-1′s) and novice P-2?s. You are a high value target. You perpetuated the cycle of racism in the department as well. You breed a new generation of bigoted caucasian officer when you belittle them and treat them unfairly."


----------



## hadou (Feb 10, 2013)

@Mael: I believe that empathy describes the feelings of those you are arguing with. Not sympathy, but empathy.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Missing the point.
> 
> He decried "institutional racism" against blacks.  He kills a black guy.
> 
> Destroys his purpose.  Not hard to get.



I don't think Dorner killed the husband because he was black. I think he killed the husband because he was Quan's husband. He could have been white, black, brown, orange, whatever.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Natural selection not only eliminates the weak but also the tyrannical.

With the LAPD's history of violence and and abuse something was bound to happen eventually. A failure to capture Dorner is a larger threat to the LAPD than any further act of violence Dorner could commit.

If they kill Dorner at this point they'll make him a martyr, and martyrs inspire copycats and swing political dissent.

If they never find him, Dorner becomes more of a folk hero in the long run. 

At this point they almost can't afford not capture Dorner alive.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Tired of all the BS in this thread. Male, stop flaming. Elim, stop flame baiting and justifying killing innocent people. Bateman take my hand in marriage.

Anyway next person who does more BS will cause the thread to be closed, and they'll then be banned


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

> justifying killing innocent people.



It's only justifying in your head. I'm providing perspective on why people are willing to support Dorner and not Breivik.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Theres a 1 million dollar reward for the guy now



Yeah, but you lose most of it in taxes.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, but you lose most of it in taxes.



Isn't that some BS? Not to mention we have to pay for the damages these dumba$$es did to those two women and that guy trying to go surfing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, but you lose most of it in taxes.


Do rewards like that get taxed?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm expecting the reward to increase quite a bit before this guy is found/captured/killed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Natural selection not only eliminates the weak but also the tyrannical.
> 
> With the LAPD's history of violence and and abuse something was bound to happen eventually. A failure to capture Dorner is a larger threat to the LAPD than any further act of violence Dorner could commit.
> 
> ...



I agree. They absolutely have to capture him alive at this point, after these poor showings they've only been proving his point. Doesn't make him justified in his own actions of course, but it's in their best interests to have him live the rest of his life behind a cell. If he dies by anything other than his own natural lifespan reaching its limit, well...


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Do rewards like that get taxed?



All income is taxed, with few exceptions.

GOTTA GET THOSE 1%ERS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

Mega, I get you're frustrated but you can't just tell people to stop disagreeing with you.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega, I get you're frustrated but you can't just tell people to stop disagreeing with you.



Expressing support for a cold-blooded murderer because he kills cops too is kind of like expressing support for a child rapist because he only rapes and kills the noisy annoying ones.

It's flame bait.

In this case, he absolutely can tell people to fuck off with their moral brain cancer.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega, I get you're frustrated but you can't just tell people to stop disagreeing with you.



If you saw the posts I deleted you'd see they were all just people insulting/flaming each other. Mostly Mael and Elim trading childish insults. That being said I did add in that jab at Elim because saying some clearly innocent/harmless woman deserved to get shot by a clearly mentally ill mass shooter is a tad ridiculous. If kept civil I guess one can try to explain why it's good innocent people get shot, but it won't make you look very good publicly


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Not trying to justify murder guys since the guy here by name of Troll doesn't like it, **but I'm pretty sure the police know why he killed that black guy and that chinese guy and it had nothing at all to do with race. I actually think that any argument that he's a bad guy because of that is moving the goalposts.

go go Dorner. I'm all for anyone exposing corruption.






Blue said:


> Expressing support for a cold-blooded murderer because he kills cops too is kind of like expressing support for a child rapist because he only rapes and kills the noisy annoying ones.
> 
> It's flame bait.
> 
> In this case, he absolutely can tell people to fuck off with their moral brain cancer.


Flame bait? Where is the flame directed to? Excuse me for disagreeing here knk, but this is a non-sequitor.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

By killing innocent people?  Genius logic Dash.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

My preferred solution would be to just give the flame bait some flames. Crafting insults to fit the kind of people who cheer on this brand of killer would be exciting and fun. I'd probably win a Pulitzer or two.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> All income is taxed, with few exceptions.
> 
> GOTTA GET THOSE 1%ERS


yeah i suppose, i was looking at it like a reward for finding a lost dog, just on a bigger scale

meh


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Flame bait? Where is the flame directed to? Excuse me for disagreeing here knk, but this is a non-sequitor.



Towards the people supporting Dorner.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> By killing innocent people?  Genius logic Dash.


He's not the one killing innocent people, Mael. The police are doing that.




Blue said:


> Towards the people supporting Dorner.


Fair enough, but I still don't see how making a post indicating support for Dorner is baiting people who support him? Or am I reading you wrong?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> Expressing support for a cold-blooded murderer because he kills cops too is kind of like expressing support for a child rapist because he only rapes and kills the noisy annoying ones.
> 
> It's flame bait.
> 
> In this case, he absolutely can tell people to fuck off with their moral brain cancer.



I've seen worse positions held here. Really, I think it was going to be a given this guy would get sympathizers and those attempting to rationalize his actions. Of course it's deluded, and I do think it's clear whom is being a "try too hard", but then there are some that seriously think he's doing the right thing. How many threads dealing with international disputes we've had where people have held absolutely atrocious stances on the issue?


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

> He's not the one killing innocent people, Mael. The police are doing that.


What the fuck? He pumped the civilian daughter of a retired police captain full of rifle bullets because she was his daughter and no other reason. And she's dead as fuck.

What was that if not killing innocent people?

Seriously?

Mega, let me flame these people.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> What the fuck? He pumped the civilian daughter of a retired police captain full of rifle bullets *because she was his daughter and no other reason.* And she's dead as fuck.
> 
> What was that if not killing innocent people?
> 
> ...


Are you really sure about that? Think for a moment. This guy has an agenda and it doesn't follow that a guy with a plan would break it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Blue I'd let you flame and continue the NF mod tradition of favoritism, cronyism, and corruption, but then one day one of us might go on a shooting spree.

Anyway, saying she was a legitimate target because she was involved in some court testimony or whatever is ridiculous. You can not murder people because they are part of a legal proceeding. You individually can not decide to murder people period in civilized societies, really.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Well Blue I'd let you flame and continue the NF mod tradition of favoritism, cronyism, and corruption, but then one day one of us might go on a shooting spree.
> 
> Anyway, saying *she was a legitimate target because she was involved in some court testimony or whatever* is ridiculous. You can not murder people because they are part of a legal proceeding. You individually can not decide to murder people period in civilized societies, really.


So... he had a reason?


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Are you really sure about that? Think for a moment. This guy has an agenda and it doesn't follow that a guy with a plan would break it.



How are Monica Quan and Keith Lawrence guilty?

Answer this right fucking now.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've seen worse positions held here. Really, I think it was going to be a given this guy would get sympathizers and those attempting to rationalize his actions. Of course it's deluded, and I do think it's clear whom is being a "try too hard", but then there are some that seriously think he's doing the right thing. How many threads dealing with international disputes we've had where people have held absolutely atrocious stances on the issue?


I guess that's true. I've said in the past that blowing up the families of Al-Qaeda leaders is acceptable if there's no other way to get to them. I can see how, from a different perspective, that could look like the same argument.

The LAPD is over here on the moral scale, and AQ is way the motherfuck over there, and one is purposeful murder and the other is collateral damage, but

Whatever.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Fair enough, but I still don't see how making a post indicating support for Dorner is baiting people who support him? Or am I reading you wrong?


Flamebait is making a post that is not flaming but encourages people to flame you.
In this case, encouraging people who do not support Dorner.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So... he had a reason?



Most murders happen for a "reason", from drugs to relationship troubles. It doesn't make it right or justifiable.

It is not up to you, the individual, to decide when it's okay to murder people  and when it isn't. Especially when it's over things such as not personally liking them. Said society would be not only savage and viciously violent, but also in complete chaos.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So... he had a reason?



No he did fucking not, and if you read his fucking manifesto you'd know he is purposefully targeting innocents and has explicitly stated he is targeting innocents.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll add it's probably that loose moral compass that one such as Dorner has that made the LAPD what it is to begin with. You get an "ends justify the means" type of individuals trying to stop what they perceive as corruption or injustice, and once they grab the reigns of power they repeat the cycle.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> How are Monica Quan and Keith Lawrence guilty?
> 
> Answer this right fucking now.


All I'm saying dude is that the guy is killing people who are corrupt or linked to people who are corrupt, even if those linked people are admittedly innocent. I live in Australia though so feel free to ignore me but I sure do know how Australians feel about police corruption: google Fitzgerald Inquiry.





Bill the Troll said:


> *It is not up to you, the individual, to decide when it's okay to murder people  and when it isn't.* Especially when it's over things such as not personally liking them. Said society would be not only savage and viciously violent, but also in complete chaos.


And the police do?


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> All I'm saying dude is that the guy is killing people who are corrupt or linked to people who are corrupt. I live in Australia though so feel free to ignore me but I sure do know how Australians feel about police corruption: google Fitzgerald Inquiry.



So that means it's acceptable?  It's row row fight the power to shoot someone's daughter and her fiance because of AN ALLEGATION of corruption from her dad?  The fuck cares about Australia?

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> So that means it's acceptable?  It's row row fight the power to shoot someone's daughter and her fiance because of AN ALLEGATION of corruption from her dad?  The fuck cares about Australia?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here.


Ok dude I'll sit on the sidelines for now since you don't care for my opinion. Nice neg btw; I thought we were friends. 

That said, I'm still pretty sure that those people have done something because as we know the LAPD is so transparent about corruption and we should be assuming that they haven't done anything when we don't know all the facts.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Ok dude I'll sit on the sidelines for now since you don't care for my opinion. Nice neg btw; I thought we were friends.
> 
> That said, I'm still pretty sure that those people have done something because as we know the LAPD is so transparent about corruption and we should be assuming that they haven't done anything when we don't know all the facts.



Not when you say fucking stupid things like you just did.  You basically lined up, in your head, a train of logic that says since this woman was the daughter of a police captain in the LAPD related to this man's questionable discharge, that basically makes her an acceptable target.

That is completely unacceptable as she had done no wrong except for I guess existing as a child of this police captain who hasn't even been proven to be corrupt.  Your opinion matters when it isn't apologetic shit.



> I'm still pretty sure that those people have done something



*SHE WAS A FUCKING SPORTS COACH AND NOT A COP!  KEITH LAWRENCE WAS A PUBLIC SAFETY OFFICER!  THAT JUST SCREAMS CORRUPTION!*


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

They're not even remotely related to the LAPD except the poor girl's dad was a captain. She came home every night for 27 years thinking her daddy was a good guy who helped catch bad guys and then one afternoon some fuck blew her head off.
And her fiance. It was his fucking in-law for christ's sake. I bet he was down deep and dirty with his girlfriend's dad, planting evidence and doing evil.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Most murders happen for a "reason", from drugs to relationship troubles. It doesn't make it right or justifiable.
> 
> It is not up to you, the individual, to decide when it's okay to murder people  and when it isn't. Especially when it's over things such as not personally liking them. Said society would be not only savage and viciously violent, but also in complete chaos.




How is that different from what Dorner did ?


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Direct me, Elim, to where Randal Quan committed treason against the United States and brought a child who could've fully refused.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Not when you say fucking stupid things like you just did.  You basically lined up, in your head, a train of logic that says since this woman was the daughter of a police captain in the LAPD related to this man's questionable discharge, that basically makes her an acceptable target.
> 
> That is completely unacceptable as she had done no wrong except for I guess existing as a child of this police captain who hasn't even been proven to be corrupt.  Your opinion matters when it isn't apologetic shit.
> 
> ...


But I said they were innocent. 

tata now.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2013)

lol....

I am not saying what he did is right. but what Police did is worst.
they shoot 2 paper lady. (how the fuck that can be happened?) looking for black male then go rampage on 2 lady.
another one is a white male. 
"luckily" they are not dead. but the cop DID try to kill them.

If I have to pick side, I wont side the cop.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 10, 2013)

Dash, that kind of logic is dumbfounded. Unless you have proof of such corruption and allegations, those two are innocent from left to right. Dorner doesn't have any hgih ground in this whatsoever.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Direct me, Elim, to where Randal Quan committed treason against the United States and brought a child who could've fully refused.



A 16 year old got killed because of something that his father did.

Quan got murdered because of her father.

Mega defends one is opposed to the other.

That is hypocritical.

stick to reddit.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Not really, because the father is merely alleged.  Anwar is guilty as sin and his son knew all about it.  I bet my bottom dollar Monica was in the dark if there even was anything which is highly dubious.

Stick to tumblr.



Rainbow Dash said:


> But I said they were innocent.
> 
> tata now.



No, you guilted them by association to Randal Quan and said that this guy's manifesto leaves room for belief of their "guilt."

Your opinion stunk.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> He's not the one killing innocent people, Mael. The police are doing that.



I guess the joke is that, in the real world, that's the exact opposite of what has happened so far.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> How is that different from what Dorner did ?



Said individual was a willing member of Al Qaeda (and no, AQ is not comparable to the LAPD. Read a fucking book if you think otherwise) and was engaged in violent acts against innocent people worldwide.

Nice try though.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> No, you guilted them by association



This is hilarious since you do same by calling people "tumblrtards" and idealists and whatnot.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> This is hilarious since you do same by calling people "tumblrtards" and idealists and whatnot.



But do I kill them?  No.

End.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Way to miss the fucking point


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck this thread. The longer I live the more I'm convinced that the people can't govern themselves and every lie every politician has ever used to get elected was completely justified. I would lie to some of you people and feel great about it.

Is democracy just a necessity to maintain a stable government and not actually a morally superior system? Is being elected by the people any kind of mandate when the people support murderers because they kill police? How can the Chinese look at these worms and maggots and come to the conclusion the people should govern themselves?


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

"Dorner has become the first human target for remotely-controlled airborne drones on US soil." 

I guess people who said drones could be used on American citizens on American soil were right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

Dammit, no...they need to catch him alive! You don't kill people like this, you'll only make a martyr of them!


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> "Dorner has become the first human target for remotely-controlled airborne drones on US soil."
> 
> I guess people who said drones could be used on American citizens on American soil were right?



I guess they were. 

You called down the thunder; now reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Way to miss the fucking point



You also never had a point to begin with since the guilt by association is from a POV of a murderer, to which people are insanely justifying because durr fuk da police.



NarutoxKakashi said:


> "Dorner has become the first human target for remotely-controlled airborne drones on US soil."
> 
> I guess people who said drones could be used on American citizens on American soil were right?





> spy drones



Read the fucking article.

God...pathetic.

These aren't Reaper drones, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> Fuck this thread. The longer I live the more I'm convinced that the people can't govern themselves and every lie every politician has ever used to get elected was completely justified. I would lie to some of you people and feel great about it.
> 
> Is democracy just a necessity to maintain a stable government and not actually a morally superior system? Is being elected by the people any kind of mandate when the people support murderers because they kill police? How can the Chinese look at these worms and maggots and come to the conclusion the people should govern themselves?


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> "Dorner has become the first human target for remotely-controlled airborne drones on US soil."
> 
> I guess people who said drones could be used on American citizens on American soil were right?



Sensationalist titles aside, there's a big difference between:



and



I'll leave you to guess which kind Police departments use.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Anti-cop and black?
> 
> Just a hunch.



I'm anti-cop and black, but I do not support Dorner's actions at all...

I will say that it speaks volumes that over thousands of people seem to support him though. It clearly shows to others that the American cops MUST be doing something wrong. Police corruption is at a very high point within America, and it's rarely addressed. 

I will admit, the couple losing their lives are tragic, and I hope he's taken down before he strikes again, but hopefully a good thing that could come out of this entire situation is police corruption being taken seriously and actually addressed.

Eh, but I find it doubtful. After this is over, things will likely be status quo till another Dorner-like situation occurs.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess I was half-joking at that specific time, but unfortunately dude, some people here did not help me fade in notion of some loyalties.  It could also be of some thought that Dorner had a screw loose that justified absolutely nothing.

Also to me, cops are still a necessity.

@Mega: DEFINITELY THE FIRST, MEGA!  AMERUKA DROPPIN BOMBS WIT DROENZ ONE MURKANS.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Not when you say fucking stupid things like you just did.  You basically lined up, in your head, a train of logic that says since this woman was the daughter of a police captain in the LAPD related to this man's questionable discharge, that basically makes her an acceptable target.
> 
> That is completely unacceptable as she had done no wrong except for I guess existing as a child of this police captain who hasn't even been proven to be corrupt.  Your opinion matters when it isn't apologetic shit.
> 
> ...



You hypocrite.

You were all Gung-ho a few days ago when we were debating the killing on Anwar Al-Awaki's 16 year old son. That boy who posed no eminent threat to the United States National Security what-so-ever. We knew where he was, who he was with, and what he was up to, and he posed no threat to the United States of interests. His only crime was that his father associated with Al Queade. 

Monica Quan was targeted for the exact same reason.

Both acts are immoral and ethically unjustifiable. It doesn't matter if the action is carried by the state, or by crazy man looking for revenge. Both actions are wrong.

For you give to government a pass on what amounts to same thing is hypocrisy.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> You hypocrite.
> 
> You were all Gung-ho a few days ago when we were debating the killing on Anwar Al-Awaki's 16 year old son. That boy who posed no eminent threat to the United States National Security what-so-ever. We knew where he was, who he was with, and what he was up to, and he posed no threat to the United States of interests. His only crime was that his father associated with Al Queade.
> 
> ...



Lolno.  Hypocrisy is only a "strong" word for the idealist but to the realist it doesn't matter much.

Let's analyze this.  Awlaki was a confirmed traitor who brought his son who was old enough to make a conscious decision to join or not join.  Randal Quan is a lawyer who is a former LAPD captain who is merely alleged for a charge from a mentally ill former policeman and now murderer whose daughter participated in no activities related to Quan's activities or cannot be confirmed to allege in any acts of corruption or crime.

See the difference?  No of course not, idealism blinds.

Yeah I'll say the two situations are not alike.  You're just injecting your idealism to try to make them look the same, which they're not.  One committed treason and had a child who knew and accepted what he did (otherwise he wouldn't be in Yemen) and the other is mere speculation.

Stop while you're ahead.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha, I read the article. I wish you would read what I said instead of putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> You hypocrite.
> 
> You were all Gung-ho a few days ago when we were debating the killing on Anwar Al-Awaki's 16 year old son. That boy who posed no eminent threat to the United States National Security what-so-ever. We knew where he was, who he was with, and what he was up to, and he posed no threat to the United States of interests. His only crime was that his father associated with Al Queade.
> 
> ...



Actually no, Awlaki's son was an active member of Al Qaeda and working for Samir Khan, an Al Qaeda in Arabia propaganda chief.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Haha, I read the article. I wish you would read what I said instead of putting words in my mouth.



Oh cut the shit.  You were 100% implying drones of offensive nature, not mere surveillance to which nobody actually was talking about and most people could approve of in a manhunt.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Lolno.  Hypocrisy is only a "strong" word for the idealist but to the realist it doesn't matter much.
> 
> Let's analyze this.  Awlaki was a confirmed traitor who brought his son who was old enough to make a conscious decision to join or not join.



lolno

The way the laws work in most states your not even old enough to be charged as an adult for a crime at 16 years old. Your also not old enough sign binding contracts or buy several products. You can't even get a car loan at that age without a guardian co-signing the loan papers with you.

By no legal deffinition in the United States was Awlaki's son old enough to make a conscious decision to join or not to join Al Qaeda. 

Furthermore for you say he was a traitor is nothing more than an allegation on your part because the Obama Administration never made any evidence they had on Awlaki public. They merely alleged that Awlaki was a traitor when they killed them, but he has never been proven to be a traitor and if he was the administration has never proven their case. 



> Randal Quan is a lawyer who is a former LAPD captain who is merely alleged for a charge from a mentally ill former policeman and now murderer whose daughter participated in no activities related to Quan's activities or cannot be confirmed to allege in any acts of corruption or crime.
> 
> See the difference?  No of course not, idealism blinds.



The Administration has provided exactly as much evidence against Alwaki as Dorner has provided against Randal Quan.

That is to say, neither of them have provided any evidence what so ever.

Certainly no evidence has been provided against Alwaki's son. 



> Yeah I'll say the two situations are not alike.  You're just injecting your idealism to try to make them look the same, which they're not.  One committed treason and had a child who knew and accepted what he did (otherwise he wouldn't be in Yemen) and the other is mere speculation.
> 
> Stop while you're ahead.



You know Mael, I'm not the least bit intimidated by you. So I have no reason to "stop while I'm ahead."

The two situations are almost the same.

In both cases we have Americans being kill unjustifiably by people because of who their fathers where. Despite the fact that the Bible specifically contradicts itself on this issue, the sins the fathers are not passed down their children. We do not punish the children of murderers for the crimes of their parents, doing so is immoral no matter pretense is. Both acts are deplorable.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

No they're not.

Awlaki had been proven to incite attacks on Americans through videos and transmissions along with funding AQ and other terror attacks, personally tied to the Ft. Hood shooting.  His son knew what he was getting himself into.

Monica Quan on the other hand did not nor was his father fully confirmed to be a traitor or a criminal.

Again your idealism simply blinds you.


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't heard about this until today. Been staying away from the news. Someone update me exactly on what happened with the LAPD and this guy?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> No they're not.
> 
> Awlaki had been proven to incite attacks on Americans through videos and transmissions along with funding AQ and other terror attacks, personally tied to the Ft. Hood shooting.  His son knew what he was getting himself into. Monica Quan on the other hand did not nor was his father fully confirmed to be a traitor or a criminal.
> 
> Again your idealism simply blinds you.



Yeah...

As a US citizen I know that you know better than that. In general children pretty much have to listen and do what their parents tell them. If Alwaki was really that bad, than it stands to reason that his son would have have much, if any opportunity at all, to protest the things his father was making him do. 

That doesn't make his son guilty of treason. That makes him an obedient child. Depending on your interpretation of the Muslim Holy books, killing your children for disobedience is acceptable Muslim teachings, and a fairly popular belief among the type of radicals who hang out with Al Qaeda.

Furthermore, I can provide a medically prove that he was competent enough yet to actually join Al Qaeda and understand what it means. Teenagers after hitting puberty and going forward for several years afterward go through a significant stage of brain development where there begin make lots of new connections that it hadn't made before. In fact the brain makes so many connections that for the rest of people's mental development the brain actually servers connections that are no longer needed. This process takes several years and still isn't fully understood.

Alwaki was a bad guy. His son on the other hand is a victim. He is a victim of his father, he is a victim of his religion, and ultimately his a victim of country.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I haven't heard about this until today. Been staying away from the news. Someone update me exactly on what happened with the LAPD and this guy?


Why don't you read the opening post.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> As a US citizen I know that you know better than that. In general children pretty much have to listen and do what their parents tell them. If Alwaki was really that bad, than it stands to reason that his son would have have much, if any opportunity at all, to protest the things his father was making him do.
> 
> ...


The young man was a threat to society. 

The woman wasn't.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> As a US citizen I know that you know better than that. In general children pretty much have to listen and do what their parents tell them. If Alwaki was really that bad, than it stands to reason that his son would have have much, if any opportunity at all, to protest the things his father was making him do.
> 
> ...



He may have very well been a victim of his father, but Monica Quan is in no way, shape, or form alike that she was participant in whatever alleged activities or complicit in what he did.  It is that difference that can give Awlaki's son the slightest hint of guilt, regardless of pubescent development or not.  Sixteen-year-olds are not completely unaccountable for their own actions.


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah but what is this stuff about them opening fire into a van without knowing who was in it?


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yeah but what is this stuff about them opening fire into a van without knowing who was in it?



'Round 5AM, some cops got a call that a truck similar to the one this dude was driving was heading towards the police captain dude they were guarding because he'd been specifically threatened.

They caught sight of it, and it had its headlights off and was driving very slow on the wrong side of the road.

There were about 8 cops, and they assumed it was the guy and all emptied their guns into the truck without warning. 30 rounds hit the truck and god knows how many hit the neighborhood.

Turns out it was 2 old Hispanic ladies delivering newspapers. One got hit, will survive. The other is fine.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Moral of that story: LAPD cops are fucking stupid and can't be trusted with metal uniform buttons, much less guns, but still don't deserve they themselves or their families murdered in cold blood.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael, when you're 16-years-old, you don't know* $hit. Think back when you were 16, were you mature enough to understand the ramifications of your decisions?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 10, 2013)

It'd probably be best for all concerned if people stick to the bare facts of these events.  Controversial issue is controversial.  People have done horrible shit to achieve greatness all the time.

Anyhow, Anonymous went and got a hold of some of the confidential documents related to Dorner's firing by the LAPD.  They may or may not be real.  Go read em for yourself


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Mael, when you're 16-years-old, you don't $hit. Think back when you were 16, were you mature enough to understand the ramifications of your decisions?



When it came to understanding the implications of murder or acts of terror, yes I think I understood the ramifications of such criminal actions upon execution by someone American or not.  That's bullshit that teenagers get a pass.  You're capable of understanding right or wrong in a legal stance.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> He may have very well been a victim of his father, but Monica Quan is in no way, shape, or form alike that she was participant in whatever alleged activities or complicit in what he did.  It is that difference that can give Awlaki's son the slightest hint of guilt, regardless of pubescent development or not.  Sixteen-year-olds are not completely unaccountable for their own actions.



You keep saying that, but he hadn't done anything and we haven't been provided any evidence that he posed a threat or that he was ever going to.

The kid isn't guilty regardless of his father's deeds.

Just like Monica Quan isn't guilty regardless of what her father has done.

Both murders aren't justified. The only difference then is who pulled the trigger and the weapon of execution.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 10, 2013)

My two cents is this guy thinks he's the star of some 90s action film where the city is corrupt all the way to the top and the only justice is at the end of your gun.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah no Strongarm, you're full of it. The 16 year old wasn't the target of the drone strike.

If you wanted to harp on that shit, you might as well go for the throat: We've blown up more than a handful of infants while incinerating their fathers. Wives and children of various ages, too.

Never were they the target.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 10, 2013)

Any guess as to what year the movie's going to be released?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haven't found the whole document yet, but here is some commentary from a reditor, link provided



> TL;DR Dorner and Evans used a taser to handcuff Gettler and in doing so the suspect fell into some bushes. Dorner claims that after handcuffing the suspect Evans kicked him twice in the chest and once in the face causing a wound.
> 
> This wasn't immediately reported since Evans/Dorner have previous history and, according to Evans, they discussed not including the kicks in the report when they were in the patrol car later.
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> Yeah no Strongarm, you're full of it. The 16 year old wasn't the target of the drone strike.
> 
> If you wanted to harp on that shit, you might as well go for the throat: We've blown up more than a handful of infants while incinerating their fathers. Wives and children of various ages, too.
> 
> Never were they the target.



It doesn't matter if they're "collateral damage" or a target.

The Vicitms of 9/11 are Collateral Damage with kind of logic.

Dead is dead. It doesn't matter who the bullet was intended for, what matters is who it killed.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> It doesn't matter if they're "collateral damage" or a target.
> 
> The Vicitms of 9/11 are Collateral Damage with kind of logic.
> 
> Dead is dead. It doesn't matter who the bullet was intended for, what matters is who it killed.


You seriously couldn't come up with a better retort than that?

Why are you wasting my time with this denial of reality?

Why don't you tell me who was the target of 9/11, if not the victims?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> You seriously couldn't come up with a better retort than that?
> 
> Why are you wasting my time with this denial of reality?
> 
> Why don't you tell me who was the target of 9/11, if not the victims?



The best arguments can be stated with a single sentience. 

The fact that you believe that you deserve a longer retort is your own hubris.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The best arguments can be stated with a single sentience.
> 
> The fact that you believe that you deserve a longer retort is your own hubris.


I think I deserve a better retort because I could come up with better ones myself.

Like "He wasn't the intended target, but they knew he was there and accepted that he would die in the strike, therefore his death was intentional."

I'd have to play the "greater good" card against that, which is a lot weaker than the "your logic is fucktarded" card. 

Or you could have taken my invitation to explore the morality of infanticide in the course of terrorcide and made the case that a power that is willing to incinerate children to keep itself safe has no moral mandate.

I don't know what the fuck I'd say against that.

Instead you go with "It doesn't matter who the intended target was"? There's this thing called manslaughter and it makes that argument completely invalid on its own.


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

a power that is willing to incinerate children to keep itself safe has no moral mandate.


----------



## Blue (Feb 10, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> a power that is willing to incinerate children to keep itself safe has no moral mandate.



No tag backs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> I think I deserve a better retort because I could come up with better ones myself.
> 
> Like "He wasn't the intended target, but they knew he was there and accepted that he would die in the strike, therefore his death was intentional."
> 
> ...



Yeah I noticed that, wasn't necessary to frame my argument. Typically the only reason you lead someone on an argument is because you have some argument in mind to counter the argument that one might rise.

Plus I could just cut to the chase, its an American thing.

Ultimately it's the same argument.

You drop a bomb on someone with a 20 foot radius everything with that 20 foot circle is effectively the intended target. So if US military decides to blow up a truck with a terror suspect inside, than everybody in that truck is a direct target of that strike, including Alwaki's son. Your argument that Alwaki's son was not the intended target of the drone strike that killed him is flawed on that basic level.

It's like saying "the victims of 9/11 were not the intended targets of 9/11: The World Trade Center and the Pentagon were."



> Reductio ad absurdum (Latin: "reduction to absurdity") is a common form of argument which seeks to demonstrate that a statement is true by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its denial,[1][2] or in turn to demonstrate that a statement is false by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its acceptance.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys can you go create a debate topic?


----------



## hadou (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Its been a while since I've gotten a response from Blue, so I think we're done.

You never know though.

In any case it seems like there very well was some corruption going on here once you look past the legalese and see the picture of the kid having been kicked in the face. It does not definitively prove Dorner's case though, and no such file would.

Assuming the documents are authentic, Dorner might have been more successful if he could have appealed to Anonymous in the first place and gunning people down would not have been necessary. The thought probably didn't cross his mind though, and he probably wasn't willing to associate with potential criminals to clear his name.

I would assume if there were any hard evidence that a crime had been committed that evidence no longer exists or this would have been a very different story.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 11, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Guys can you go create a debate topic?



I second this. A debate thread about the implications of Dorner's actions, and this thread left for actual NEWS about the case.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 11, 2013)

1 million reward to bring him in.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> 1 million reward to bring him in.





That being said what's the point in those rewards? Has anyone ever actually cashed in on something like that? Also what would happen is a civilian shot him in the street and dragged his dead body to the police station would they be charged with murder?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going bounty hunting, anyone in?


----------



## kluang (Feb 11, 2013)

Bill the Troll said:


> Sensationalist titles aside, there's a big difference between:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going with the upper one cuz its LAPD

Is it possible Dorner being set up by LAPD to be the fall guy for woman's death?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 11, 2013)

Man, this sounds horrible all around


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2013)

So this is the short version of the story.

Right after finishing police academy Dorner went on a 13 month military deployment. 

While still working for the LAPD on a Trial basis he was paired with a Sargent Evens.

There was a father and a son staying a hotel identified as Gettler. Gettler's son is Psychitzophrenic with severe dimensia. He leaves the hotel room and sits down in a hotel lobby bench behaving strangely. The Hotel staff called the police.

Dorner arrived on the scene, there was a crowd Gettler's. Gettler's was not responsive to Dorner's request to move the side and Dorner took Gettler's by the hand to lead him away. Gettler's was lead away a few feet but paniced when Evans tried to grab Gettler's as well.

Gettler suddenly stops and yells at Sargent Evans, at which point Evans grabbed Dorner's tazer. Dorner thought Gettler was going to hit Evans so he wrestled him to the ground into some bushes. While Dorner was straddling Gettler's back and had one of Gettler's arms Evans shot Gettler twice the taser. At which point Gettler gave Dorner his other hand and he was handcuff.

Dorner alleges that while Gettler was handcuffed on the ground, Evans kicked Gettler twice in the ribs at which point Gettler yelled, "Is this what you want". At that point Dorner alleges that Evans kicked Gettler in the face.

There are pictures of Gettler's face swollen and bleeding from the cheek in the record.

Dorner claims that the kicks were initially left out of the report because Evans was his supervisor and re-wrote the report himself. Also Dorner had only recently returned from deployment was not sure if the kicks were in compliance with regulations.

When Dorner eventually filled the complaint, Gettler was unable to testify due to his worsening mental state. In an earlier tapped inteview he describes being kicked by Evans.

When Gettler was returned his father, his face was still swollen and he asked his son what happened. His son said he was kicked at the hotel. Gettler said that he was kicked twice in the chest and once in the face. They drove by the hotel and Gettler pointed at the wall indicating the place where he was arrested. Gattler's father never filed a complaint because he assumed his son being kicked was an accident.

The testimony of both Gettlers were thrown out as unreliable during the LAPDs internal hearing due to Gettler's mental illness.

Other eye witnesses from the hotel described Evans with Gettler pinned under her foot, which is inconsistent with both Evan's and Dorner's account, but otherwise follow Dorner's chain of events.

Three other officers testified:

Sergeant Hernandez arrived on the scene during the arrest. Dorner and Evans both claim to have spoken to Hernandez privately.

- "Sergeant Hernandez testified that appellant was wearing a dress uniform with a tie that was messed up, so he told appellant to fix his tie while he held the suspect for him. It was subsequently established that appellant was not wearing a dress uniform or a tie, based on testimony and a photo." (This a proven lie in Hernandez's testimony because a tie was not part of the uniform that Dorner was wearing that day)

- Sergeant Hernandez thought that Sergeant Evans had one foot in the planter and one on the sidewalk, and he never saw her in or behind the bushes. Sergeant Hernandez did not see Sergeant Evans taser Gettler or kick him. (This is inconsistent with everyone else's testimony).

Hernandez was lying.

Sergeant Jackson testified to being the one who interviewed people at the scene as well as testified to reading several versions of the report.

- "Sergeant Jackson read several revisions of the arrest report prepared by appellant and Sergeant Evans, and he noticed Sergeant Evans becoming frustrated with the amount of time it was taking to prepare the report."

This partially lines up Dorner's testimony.

Also Captain Deming



> Appellant told Captain Deming he had something bad to report, and he “expressed remorse that he failed to report what he believed to be misconduct (unnecessary kicks applied to an arrestee) that he witnessed approximately two weeks prior.” Appellant said that he had handcuffed the suspect and was struggling with him when Sergeant Evans (Officer Evans, at the time) kicked the suspect twice in the left shoulder area and once in the face. Appellant had not told Sergeant Jackson about the kicks when Sergeant Jackson conducted a use of force investigation, and Sergeant Evans later discouraged appellant from disclosing she had kicked the suspect. Appellant was unsure what to write about the incident on the arrest report, so Sergeant Evans completed the report, “omitting any reference to the kicks.” Appellant was visibly upset when he spoke with Captain Deming, and Captain Deming believed this was caused by fear of repercussions for reporting misconduct by a training officer. Because of his fear of repercussions, appellant told Captain Deming, “Promise me you won’t do anything.” Appellant testified that the reason he asked Captain Deming not to do anything was that he knew Sergeant Evans had a child to support and he did not want her to lose her job.
> 
> After Captain Deming retired from the LAPD, appellant called to tell him he was being investigated for false statements. Captain Deming expressed surprise, and appellant told him, “No matter what happens, I just want you to know I never lied to you.” Captain Deming testified that appellant’s performance was satisfactory while he was under his supervision.
> 
> Following appellant’s complaint about Sergeant Evans, appellant believed someone urinated on his equipment bag at the police station. Appellant thought this was in retaliation for his complaint against Sergeant Evans and filed a complaint about this incident. However, an analysis of the unknown substance on appellant’s jacket revealed that the substance was not urine.



In conclusion Dorner filled the complaint but there were no reliable eye witnesses who could verify his story. Evan's was cleared of all chargest and Dorner was fired for filling a false report.

The way the LAPD system for filling complaints from officers against other officers is that if an officer is unable to prove their case they are fired.

When Dorner filled an appeal for his case, the judge wasn't he wasn't Evans had kicked Gettler or not but he couldn't overturn the ruling of the LAPD's internal investigations board without evidence that proved his case.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2013)

And the LAPD does it again .


----------



## wibisana (Feb 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> So this is the short version of the story.
> 
> Right after finishing police academy Dorner went on a 13 month military deployment.
> 
> ...



I kinda see what Dorner's doing. I might done the same thing.

You saw injustice. you tried to fix it. "charge"/sue (whatever, my english sux), but failed.

so what am I gonna do? give up? maybe... 

but Dorner didn't he did those so called evil/awful thing to get attention. and yeah that's true. 
Cop shot at 2 paper Ladies, and white guy who trying to surf. 

not that if that Dorner's killing is "justified", but if Dorner have to die, so do whole corrupted LAPD (not literally whole though just exaggeration).  but yeah 
1st who kicked that poor lady need to be punished. and those who lied.
cops who shot at innocent lady and surfer guy need to be punished too. 

maybe after all this LAPD will be "cleaner" 

but I doubt that


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh HB...you b trollan'.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Oh HB...you b trollan'.



I'm not trolling. Sorry if we have different stances on this. You're still my boy and all, but I'm with team Dorner. It's cool.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Well if it means it's ok to shoot an unarmed woman in the face against the LAPD, glad to you you're Breiviking it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Well if it means it's ok to shoot an unarmed woman in the face against the LAPD, glad to you you're Breiviking it.



If it means blasting innocent civilians motor vehicles, ramming them off the roads, shooting up houses, I'll gladly support Dorner over the LAPD.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> If it means blasting innocent civilians motor vehicles, ramming them off the roads, shooting up houses, I'll gladly support Dorner over the LAPD.



Well played, Anders.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Well played, Anders.



I do what I can to stand for Justice.


----------



## hadou (Feb 12, 2013)

According to what I hear, the LAPD should be the last to condemn the killing of innocent people.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I do what I can stand for Justice.





Feel ya, bro.



hadou said:


> According to what I hear, the LAPD should be the last to condemn the killing of innocent people.



But our perspectives aren't about the LAPD...it's rationalizing what a daughter of a police captain who hasn't even been proven of allegations and her fiance have to do with this crackpot's crusade?

All I'm hearing is durrrr fuk da police NWA shit.


----------



## hadou (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael, I am not condoning the murder of innocents. This does not mean we should not talk why they come to pass. Like you say, lets rationalize and talk about the LAPD and what it did to make this man go to such extremes. There are no good sides in this story, just collateral damage.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

hadou said:


> Mael, I am not condoning the murder of innocents. This does not mean we should not talk why they come to pass. Like you say, lets rationalize and talk about the LAPD and what it did to make this man go to such extremes. There are no good sides in this story, just collateral damage.



I guess, in my head, if you have a beef with the system, you attack the system and not people who made no slight against you.  To not do that completely destroys your point.  The LAPD is a threat to innocent people, so I'm going to attack innocent people.  Genuis logic.  No wonder he went into the Marines and not the Air Force or Army.  Randal Quan's law office wasn't armed to the teeth in security...what stopped Dorner?  I'm not denying the LAPD has its shared of the fucked up, but this is a travesty of some row row fight da powah activism that even hardcore gangbangers would stop and condemn.

He's like Breivik to me.  Narcissistic, incoherent political message, deliberate targeting of people unrelated to his cause or causing no slight to him, and utterly racist in message.


----------



## hadou (Feb 12, 2013)

I always take an objective point of view. I try to understand, not judge. I guess that is the difference between us.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

hadou said:


> I always take an objective point of view. I try to understand, not judge. I guess that is the difference between us.



I read the manifesto, understood it for the garbled junk it was, and then judged.  There is nothing to "understand" in your beef with the LAPD by taking it out on an unarmed woman, her fiance, and a third unrelated individual.  Don't be coy with some lofty moral understanding ideal pedestal.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> All I'm hearing is durrrr fuk da police NWA shit.



All I'm hearing is citizens fearing the police since they implemented a shoot first ask questions second policy. people really can't feel safe anymore since one of the largest organized gang is going around shooting innocent people. How about use intel instead of blindly shooting up innocent folks homes and vehicles. No? Team Dorner baby.


----------



## hadou (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I read the manifesto, understood it for the garbled junk it was, and then judged.  There is nothing to "understand" in your beef with the LAPD by taking it out on an unarmed woman, her fiance, and a third unrelated individual.  Don't be coy with some lofty *moral* understanding ideal pedestal.



Morality entails subjectivity. Like I said, I take an objective point of view. I do not judge, I merely observe and try to understand. The Nazis did horrible things during WWII, but that does not mean we should not try to understand why they happened. I am not equating both events, but merely describing the important role "understanding" has in society.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Yet your understanding almost comes off as excusing them.  Just stop it dude.  There are some lines that people cross that are pushed past the point of soft understanding.  They require harsh judgment after an analysis, once-over or not.



Hand Banana said:


> All I'm hearing is citizens fearing the police since they implemented a shoot first ask questions second policy. people really can't feel safe anymore since one of the largest organized gang is going around shooting innocent people. How about use intel instead of blindly shooting up innocent folks homes and vehicles. No? Team Dorner baby.



So...that's excusing his actions shooting three unrelated people, off a whim of an allegation of shoot first, ask questions later?

I'm waiting for your rationale behind the deaths of Monica and Keith.  I want a full explanation what the LAPD's policy has to do with saying they asked for it.   



> As the search continues, more details are coming to light regarding the police officer believed to have been killed by Dorner. Michael Crain was killed in the line of duty when he and his partner were ambushed while on routine patrol around 1:35 a.m. Thursday. The officers were in their patrol car stopped at a red light. The second officer, a trainee, was seriously wounded. The second officer's name has not been released.
> 
> Crain, an 11-year veteran of the Riverside Police Department and an elite member of the department's SWAT team, was born in Anaheim and raised in Riverside. The 34-year-old victim was a former U.S. Marine, having served two tours of duty in Kuwait as a rifleman. He's survived by his wife, his 10-year-old son, and his 4-year-old daughter.



He was asking for it I bet.

You fucking people.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> So...that's excusing his actions shooting three unrelated people, off a whim of an allegation of shoot first, ask questions later?
> 
> I'm waiting for your rationale behind the deaths of Monica and Keith.  I want a full explanation what the LAPD's policy has to do with saying they asked for it.



You know why he killed those people. Truthfully speaking, there is no logical explanation that I can give you to make you say, k, I agree with Dorner." You have all the facts presented in front of you, and you choose to side with the LAPD. I'm not upset for you choosing that side, I'm a bit disturbed of all your childish insults and flaming to other members. People choose who they want to follow, and if you need to use childish rebuttals then that's you. Just do it a better way.

Honestly the death of those people weren't random, They had parents that was involved with his case. LAPD has done far more misdoings than Dorner. Their misdoings needs to come to light and he is doing a fine job showing you how corrupted and misguided the LAPD is. Don't hear about shit like this in Virginia that's for sure.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You know why he killed those people. Truthfully speaking, there is no logical explanation that I can give you to make you say, k, I agree with Dorner." You have all the facts presented in front of you, and you choose to side with the LAPD. I'm not upset for you choosing that side, I'm a bit disturbed of all your childish insults and flaming to other members. People choose who they want to follow, and if you need to use childish rebuttals then that's you.
> 
> Honestly the death of those people weren't random, They had parents that was involved with his case. LAPD has done far more misdoings than Dorner. Their misdoings needs to come to light and he is doing a fine job showing you how corrupted and misguided the LAPD is. Don;t hear about shit like this in Virginia that's for sure.



As I thought, you have no good logic explaining or justifying it, yet you support the man who did it anyway.  I guess direct targeting is too nonsensical so you go for the weaker links, like little bitch cowards would like Breivik.

That's all I needed.  Thanks.  Anything else is just something to dismiss.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> As I thought, you have no good logic explaining or justifying it, yet you support the man who did it anyway.  I guess direct targeting is too nonsensical so you go for the weaker links, like little bitch cowards would like Breivik.
> 
> That's all I needed.  Thanks.  Anything else is just something to dismiss.



I told you that I couldn't convince you and yet here you are acting like you're proving a point. That's like bragging you got an A on a test after someone gave you the answers. 

Anyhoot, name call all you want, but you have no logical explanation why the police are terrorizing a city looking for one man.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I told you that I couldn't convince you and yet here you are acting like you're proving a point. That's like bragging you got an A on a test after someone gave you the answers.
> 
> Anyhoot, name call all you want, but you have no logical explanation why the police are terrorizing a city looking for one man.



Because he's a threat to the city and the department much like how the DC Sniper was?

I make no desperate excuse for the LAPD and their behavior, but what they had done doesn't warrant the specific deaths of Monica and Keith, straight up.  That's the point I'm trying to make.

This guy's manifesto is also a fucking mess...I think Occupy had a clearer manifesto than him.

Being Team Dorner is like being Team Breivik.  I don't see the difference.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because he's a threat to the city and the department much like how the DC Sniper was?
> 
> I make no desperate excuse for the LAPD and their behavior, but what they had done doesn't warrant the specific deaths of Monica and Keith, straight up.  That's the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> ...



And now you make a fallacy. I lived in Virginia during the DC sniper.

One he and the kid were terrorizing the populace in question.

Two, they were captured, not the police going around shooting every white van they saw, or shooting up in a neighborhood.

So again they are proving Dorner's point of beng a corrupt, and misuing their powers.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

A subjective person would stay the fuck out of this debate.

This is like parents murdering their daughter with a knife and going "Let's talk about how disrespectful teens are these days."

No, let's fucking not. Let's send these monster parents to jail, forget about this heinous act, and THEN talk about first world problems.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 12, 2013)

This is probably the best post of the thread so far:



Seto Kaiba said:


> I'll add it's probably that loose moral compass that one such as Dorner has that made the LAPD what it is to begin with. You get an "ends justify the means" type of individuals trying to stop what they perceive as corruption or injustice, and once they grab the reigns of power they repeat the cycle.



Clearly LAPD is not the best police force in America; they've done a number of things that are despicable.  And despite the fact that I'm a well known conservative I have a bit of anti-police sentiment in myself as well (got beat up by cops for no reason), but none of that justifies the actions of this ex-cop.

Society cannot stand when people attempt to establish their own systems of justice.  Even if we were to say that every one of the people he has murdered was guilty that doesn't justify this man's actions.  When legality is subjective a civil society is on the verge of destruction.

And this man cannot claim that he is only attacking the guilty.  He is also guilty for killing the innocent; in a selfish attempt to justify himself he is throwing innocent lives away.

His actions also shield the people from their culpability: people deserve the governance that they accept.  The reason the police are corrupt is because people have continued to vote for, by either ignorance or negligence, corruption.  In a democratic society one cannot pretend that governing forces are separate from the will of the people; the government _is _the people.



hadou said:


> According to what I hear, the LAPD should be the last to condemn the killing of innocent people.



That doesn't follow.  If the police cannot condemn murder who can?  Corruption ought to be corrected, but it doesn't mean that anything that comes from LAPD is wrong or suspect.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> And now you make a fallacy. I lived in Virginia during the DC sniper.
> 
> One he and the kid were terrorizing the populace in question.
> 
> ...



IIRC it was a mishap with one van.  I'm not excusing it but you make it sound like drive-bys.  It wasn't abuse of power, it was shoddy intel and a jumpy cop.  The sniper also got captured after an extensive manhunt in a different environment than the faster-paced LA.

But the point still stands, the degenerates in the groups that support Dorner have a reasonable and justifiable explanation for his homicidal targeting. 

I mean I get it, you and the rest hate cops, be it for bitterness or a complete lack of logic.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I mean I get it, you and the rest hate cops, be it for bitterness or a complete lack of logic.


How about the LAPD's _awful fucking history?_ That a good enough reason? 

NYPD takes a lot of shit these days, and with their current practices they deserve it, but for major metropolitan areas, nothing holds the title for being a legalized mafia quite like the LAPD. We're not even talking about the most recent case, or Rodney King, or the Watts riots of the 70s, these fucks have had a history of corruption; bribery, brutality, kidnapping, hits, dating back to the depression era. When I was young I sat up listening to stories from my ma and grandfather about the dirt these pigs did on on a daily basis, they're no different than Bloods or Crips with State backing. 

Dorner fucked up hard, he deserves to spend the rest of his natural life in prison. However, were I in LA right now, I'd be _far_ more afraid of running into a cop than I would be running into him.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> IIRC it was a mishap with one van.  I'm not excusing it but you make it sound like drive-bys.  It wasn't abuse of power, it was shoddy intel and a jumpy cop.  The sniper also got captured after an extensive manhunt in a different environment than the faster-paced LA.
> 
> But the point still stands, the degenerates in the groups that support Dorner have a reasonable and justifiable explanation for his homicidal targeting.
> 
> I mean I get it, you and the rest hate cops, be it for bitterness or a complete lack of logic.



The sniper got caught due to a better well maintained police force.

Regardless in rather you immaturely label Team Dorner supporters degenerates is your personal opinion, and it doesn't bother me one bit.

i don't hate all cops, just American cops in general. I respect what they do, I just hate how they go about it to get it done.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael how familiar are you with LAPD and their history?  People don't hate on them for no reason, I've eyewitnessed some terrible things from the LAPD myself for years in various instances.  I'm not saying every cop is awful or corrupt, but the anger that many of the citizens feel for the LAPD isn't exactly baseless and without reason.  Unless you've seen it and lived it how can you really understand?


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Mael how familiar are you with LAPD and their history?  People don't hate on them for no reason, I've eyewitnessed some terrible things from the LAPD myself for years in various instances.  I'm not saying every cop is awful or corrupt, but the anger that many of the citizens feel for the LAPD isn't exactly baseless and without reason.  Unless you've seen it and lived it how can you really understand?



I haven't lived in that clusterfuck of a city called LA and I have zero intention to do so since my opinion of California being there and being well-exposed to the people there has left a sour aftertaste.  I'll take the Northeast (including NYC) any day of the week, any week of the month, and any month of the year than live in LA.

However I never said the LAPD isn't rife with idiocy and corruption.  The early 1990s were proof positive of this.

However what I'm trying to wrap my head around is how this history gives blind dismissal to the fact (amongst many supporters) that two or three completely unrelated and innocent people were shot.  Oh, because one was the kid of a police captain yet to be found guilty of allegations?

Sorry, I'm not buying what they're selling.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> However what I'm trying to wrap my head around is how this history gives blind dismissal to the fact (amongst many supporters) that two or three completely unrelated and innocent people were shot.  Oh, because one was the kid of a police captain yet to be found guilty of allegations?


Wake the hell up! 

No one is blindly dismissing shit, no one's rooting for Dorner is calling him a hero or wanting to throw the guy a party! Like I said, he crossed the line and deserves to rot in jail.

But comparing two evils (much like political parties): Dorner is a firecracker, the LAPD is a supernova. Were I to root for one, it'd be Dorner, easily.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2013)

So how much money will be wasted in LA on these lawsuits the police are going to get from those random civilians they shot at thinking it was Dornor? Seriously I got to get out of this city. Each year its turning more and more into an unprofitable place.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 12, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> So how much money will be wasted in LA on these lawsuits the police are going to get from those random civilians they shot at thinking it was Dornor? Seriously I got to get out of this city. Each year its turning more and more into an unprofitable place.


A better question would be how many of those lawsuits will ever see payouts. 

The judiciary is as corrupt as its law enforcement. Civilians injured or killed by sociopaths with badges might wind up being swept under the proverbial rug.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Wake the hell up!
> 
> No one is blindly dismissing shit, no one's rooting for Dorner is calling him a hero or wanting to throw the guy a party! Like I said, he crossed the line and deserves to rot in jail.
> 
> But comparing two evils (much like political parties): Dorner is a firecracker, the LAPD is a supernova. Were I to root for one, it'd be Dorner, easily.




I'm calling him a hero, but only through sarcasm, but if I had to pick a side, I would go with Dorner.



S.A.F said:


> So how much money will be wasted in LA on these lawsuits the police are going to get from those random civilians they shot at thinking it was Dornor? Seriously I got to get out of this city. Each year its turning more and more into an unprofitable place.



They actually have insurance that will take care of this. From your tax dollars.


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Wake the hell up!
> 
> No one is blindly dismissing shit, no one's rooting for Dorner is calling him a hero or wanting to throw the guy a party! Like I said, he crossed the line and deserves to rot in jail.
> 
> But comparing two evils (much like political parties): Dorner is a firecracker, the LAPD is a supernova. Were I to root for one, it'd be Dorner, easily.



But why...why would you root for either though.

That's like saying "I'd rather root for Alexander the Great, rather than Ghengis Khan"....

well. sort of.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Wake the hell up!
> 
> No one is blindly dismissing shit, no one's rooting for Dorner is calling him a hero or wanting to throw the guy a party! Like I said, he crossed the line and deserves to rot in jail.
> 
> But comparing two evils (much like political parties): Dorner is a firecracker, the LAPD is a supernova. Were I to root for one, it'd be Dorner, easily.



You'd be amazed at the Facebook page and other support pages then...all the excuses that Monica and Keith are irrelevant.

People hail Dorner a hero the way Breivik has been hailed a hero by some.  Like it or not, it exists.


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2013)

And I won't lie,

some guy that commented on my friend's post on fb said "Damn, calling them all out. That's badass/hardcore". 

People give this maniac praising..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> the way Breivik has been hailed a hero by some.



Not here in Norway at any rate


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> But why...why would you root for either though.
> 
> That's like saying "I'd rather root for Alexander the Great, rather than Ghengis Khan"....
> 
> well. sort of.



There's a difference in routing for Emperors, than a corrupt cop force and a senseless murderer murdering for his cause... oh wait.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Not here in Norway at any rate



I didn't say just Norway, but he has supporters regardless.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> You'd be amazed at the Facebook page and other support pages then...all the excuses that Monica and Keith are irrelevant.
> 
> People hail Dorner a hero the way Breivik has been hailed a hero by some.  Like it or not, it exists.


And like it or not, all arguments can't be reduced to ignorant praise of such sensationalism. Stop conflating understanding or respect with adulation.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> And like it or not, all arguments can't be reduced to ignorant praise of such sensationalism. Stop conflating understanding or respect with adulation.



Yet you throw your lot in with them without proper dismissal of their sensationalism.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> But comparing two evils (much like political parties): Dorner is a firecracker, the LAPD is a supernova. Were I to root for one, it'd be Dorner, easily.



Well then you're fucking cracked. The LAPD never gunned down anyone because they were the daughter and company of someone they didn't like.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> But why...why would you root for either though.
> 
> That's like saying "I'd rather root for Alexander the Great, rather than Ghengis Khan"....
> 
> well. sort of.



I'd root for Ghengis Khan because of how many chicks he had. Seriously that's how immature my decision is.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Well then you're fucking cracked. The LAPD never gunned down anyone because they were the daughter and company of someone they didn't like.



Nope, they gunned down people who looked like him without first verifying it. They also have a history of killings, wrongful arrests, and profiling. Team Dorner just shot and killed two people. I'll go with the lessor of the evils.

I feel safer Dorner targeting selective people than random shootings, one of which they weren't even the same fucking gender as him. Really?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 12, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I'd root for Ghengis Khan because of how many chicks he had. Seriously that's how immature my decision is.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

I know I thought the same thing.  SAF...that avatar...poor JoJo.


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ghengis Khan was a dick though, wouldn't he beat a man down then screw his wife right in front of him or something? Or is that a myth.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Nope, they gunned down people who looked like him without first verifying it. They also have a history of killings, wrongful arrests, and profiling. Team Dorner just shot and killed two people. I'll go with the lessor of the evils.



Difference between intent to kill an innocent and reckless endangerment. Huge difference. The moral gulf is insurmountable. 

You're cracked.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Yet you throw your lot in with them without proper dismissal of their sensationalism.


You're doing it again. I deconstruct and respect Dorner's motivations and you reduce that to simply supporting the guy. 

How about this: you support the LAPD in this? Fine. You're an authority-suckling crony, no better than the jack-booted thugs shooting up civilians to get at one guy. 




Do you see what just happened there?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> Ghengis Khan was a dick though, wouldn't he beat a man down then screw his wife right in front of him or something? Or is that a myth.



David slew the giant and once became a king, was just as corrupt. Yet you still learn about him in the bible.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> You're doing it again. I deconstruct and respect Dorner's motivations and you reduce that to simply supporting the guy.
> 
> How about this: you support the LAPD in this? Fine. You're an authority-suckling crony, no better than the jack-booted thugs shooting up civilians to get at one guy.
> 
> Do you see what just happened there?



I support neither side actually since I haven't gone on the mass defensive of the LAPD here while acknowledging their misdeeds.  I merely insisted that Randal Quan's allegations are as such, allegations, and that Dorner's targeting was completely fucked in the head and a good batch of his supporters have yet to show me they're beyond sensationalism.  Had this been the LAPD targeted instead of someone's daughter, yeah you might see a different reaction.

Fancy that.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> A better question would be how many of those lawsuits will ever see payouts.
> 
> The judiciary is as corrupt as its law enforcement. Civilians injured or killed by sociopaths with badges might wind up being swept under the proverbial rug.



Yeah, I remember my uncle had some bogus sounding story about a friend getting shot by the cops accidentally during a gang shootout and he didn't get paid for like 4 or 5 years. They would give him small payments here and there so by the time he got all his money he spent the small payments over the years. Shit is fucked up.



Flow said:


> Ghengis Khan was a dick though, wouldn't he beat a man down then screw his wife right in front of him or something? Or is that a myth.



This is hot stuff right here. Makes me like him even more.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I support neither side actually since I haven't gone on the mass defensive of the LAPD here while acknowledging their misdeeds.  I merely insisted that Randal Quan's allegations are as such, allegations, and that Dorner's targeting was completely fucked in the head and a good batch of his supporters have yet to show me they're beyond sensationalism.  Had this been the LAPD targeted instead of someone's daughter, yeah you might see a different reaction.
> 
> Fancy that.



You claim you haven't chose a side, but anyone supporting Dorner you made playground insults, anyone defending LAPD you bothered not to respond. We can just to baseless allegations just like you. 

Fancy that.


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> David slew the giant and once became a king, was just as corrupt. Yet you still learn about him in the bible.



I should read the bible, but first LOTR. They said it's better fiction than the bible. 



S.A.F said:


> This is hot stuff right here. Makes me like him even more.



you're a man with some problems SAF


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You claim you haven't chose a side, but anyone supporting Dorner you made playground insults, anyone defending LAPD you bothered not to respond. We can just to baseless allegations just like you.
> 
> Fancy that.



Actually no.  The "baseless" allegations aren't that baseless when you see the slew of commentary in support of Dorner with complete dismissal of Monica and Keith.  The pro-Dorner side has more to prove they're not just being bitter or callous toward the victims than anyone condemning his actions and the blinder side of support without a built defense of the LAPD.  The LAPD has its faults.  I don't believe equating the blind support of Dorner's logic to the blind support of Breivik's logic is anything but playground.  People died and they call the man a hero for "standing up to the LAPD" despite killing a cop's daughter in the ultimate show of cowardice.  Who is playground now?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Actually no.  The "baseless" allegations aren't that baseless when you see the slew of commentary in support of Dorner with complete dismissal of Monica and Keith.  The pro-Dorner side has more to prove they're not just being bitter or callous toward the victims than anyone condemning his actions and the blinder side of support without a built defense of the LAPD.  The LAPD has its faults.  I don't believe equating the blind support of Dorner's logic to the blind support of Breivik's logic is anything but playground.  People died and they call the man a hero for "standing up to the LAPD" despite killing a cop's daughter in the ultimate show of cowardice.  Who is playground now?



You're still playground. And again, show me one post you've made to people who are standing by the LAPD. Show me one post someone made typing in all caps to prove a point while insulting others, other than your own.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Dorner is a sociopathic murdering fuck and if you support him your perspective regarding justice and rule of law is beyond any repair.

I do support the LAPD in this matter because even if every allegation Dorner made is true - which is far from proven - that makes the LAPD racist, corrupt jackasses, which is, on the moral scale, not even on the same planet as "murderer".

Supporting him in this matter shows a dangerous inability to perceive relativity in right and wrong. "Being an asshole" as a reason to murder someone was left behind in the 10th century, but humanity as ever shows a depressing willingness to return to being primitive fucks.

If you're gonna let him kill the kids of cops because the cops are stupid assholes, I'm going to kill your families because you support murderers.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You're still playground. And again, show me one post you've made to people who are standing by the LAPD. Show me one post someone made typing in all caps to prove a point while insulting others, other than your own.



Most people aren't standing by the LAPD or rather are neutral.  They're in condemnation of Dorner's actions and logic since he completely missed the fucking mark.

The point of a targeted manifesto is to go after those listed people, not the third parties.  It's epic fail.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Dorner is a sociopathic murdering fuck and if you support him your perspective regarding justice and rule of law is beyond any repair.
> 
> I do support the LAPD in this matter because even if every allegation Dorner made is true - which is far from proven - that makes the LAPD racist, corrupt jackasses, which is, on the moral scale, not even on the same planet as "murderer".
> 
> ...




Team Blue baby. Willing to murder children based on forum arguments.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Team Blue baby. Willing to murder children based on forum arguments.



Kinda puts it in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Kinda puts it in perspective, doesn't it?



Not really, but as a forum member, i would stand behind you until convicted in a court of law.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

So, what, if they capture Dorner and find him guilty, you'll quit his fanclub?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> So, what, if they capture Dorner and find him guilty, you'll quit his fanclub?





Blue said:


> Prison, lol. He's going to die in a shitstorm of bullets.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't even see what I did there. 

Yeah, unless he locks himself in a cage in front of a studio audience, he's probably not long for this world.

But if by some miracle he makes it to a court and is found guilty, you'll be all like "He was a murdering fuck after all, I guess there are no heroes."?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't even see what I did there.
> 
> Yeah, unless he locks himself in a cage in front of a studio audience, he's probably not long for this world.
> 
> But if by some miracle he makes it to a court and is found guilty, you'll be all like "He was a murdering fuck after all, I guess there are no heroes."?



Since we're playing the "Lets say" game, let's say he was found not guilty by either a judge or through his peers, would you change his opinion on him? 

To answer your question, no. he's doing exactly what he set out to do.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Since we're playing the "Lets say" game, let's say he was found not guilty by either a judge or through his peers, would you change his opinion on him?


Absolutely.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Absolutely.



I meant your.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I meant your.



I read it as "your" actually, had to re-read it 3 times before I figured out what you meant.

Absolutely I would, because I have faith in the American justice system. To be certain, mistakes are made. But a jury trial resulting in acquittal isn't just the court's decision, it is society's decision, and we as the people of this society have the duty to respect it.

Moreover, logically I have to place more faith in the conclusion of the jury who has seen all the evidence, presented impartially, than I place in my own judgement having seen only what is available to and presented in the media.

So yeah, if in some crazy turn of events they find him innocent, I would respect that. Even if it was because evidence was tampered with by the LAPD, I would respect that.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

I like this guy.

Seems like a good enough dude.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> I read it as "your" actually, had to re-read it 3 times before I figured out what you meant.
> 
> Absolutely I would, because I have faith in the American justice system. To be certain, mistakes are made. But a jury trial resulting in acquittal isn't just the court's decision, it is society's decision, and we as the people of this society have the duty to respect it.
> 
> ...



That's irrational. Respecting the system under which he is prosecuted is  one thing, but respecting a breach of ethics? Come on.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's irrational. Respecting the system under which he is prosecuted is  one thing, but respecting a breach of ethics? Come on.



I meant if he was found innocent because of that breach of ethics rather than because he was innocent.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 12, 2013)

They found him; he's going down. He looks like Cardboard tube night.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to hear that he won't be able to go on anymore shooting/robbery rampages. Let us hope the cops can take him alive so he can stand trial for his crimes and avoid becoming a martyr to weekend revolutionaries wearing V for Vendetta movie masks. That being said if he goes to prison that's bound to happen as well, so oh well.

Of course they could have mistakenly attacked L.L. Cool J.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2013)

hope he rot in prison.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Apparently, there was a shoot out, now there is a car chase, and some police men died.

None of this can be confirmed though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Apparently, there was a shoot out, now there is a car chase, and some police men died
> None of this can be confirmed though.



Please be true. This will be really exciting, I wonder where I can keep up to date with all the news. Hopefully he's not killed. I want to hear him talk, he seems really interesting


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> They found him; he's going down. He looks like Cardboard tube night.



He's the guy in my Avi. He looks nothing like CTK. And i don't recall them finding him. otherwise it's murder on sight.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 12, 2013)

The question is; if he survives will he have the movie rights or will the LAPD?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh man...if this isn't Dorner, and they just shoot the driver on national TV...


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The question is; if he survives will he have the movie rights or will the LAPD?



It's up to his family as he's not allowed to make money while in prison.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Please be true. This will be really exciting, I wonder where I can keep up to date with all the news. Hopefully he's not killed. I want to hear him talk, he seems really interesting



Get outta here, racist.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Get outta here, racist.



For as long as you've been here I'd think you'd learn to stop responding to him already.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh man...if this isn't Dorner, and they just shoot the driver on national TV...



Oh, yeah, if it isn't the guy, but he did kill the cops could a case be made for self-defense, given how the LAPD has been acting?  Is it against the law to defend yourself if the police are shooting at you without probable cause?


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

According to KCBS, 2 officers have been shot, unconfirmed if they are dead or not.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Live video.


----------



## hadou (Feb 12, 2013)

So far there is an injured officer and another is down in the shootout.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the carjacking shows that he ultimately is just another criminal, if his murder of an innocent girl wasn't enough that is...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Didn't he kill a cop's daughter? How can you support that?



Would it have been better if he'd killed her father?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

The cops that are down are not receiving medical attention. That means that they can't be sure that those two injured cops are clear of potential gunfire if someone tried to rescue them.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Didn't he kill a cop's daughter? How can you support that?



According to people like him and Elim, either the daughter was fair game or she's a non factor against the ebul LAPD.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Would it have been better if he'd killed her father?



I'm asking how could hand banana support the murder of a person that had nothing to do with his revenge.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> I'm asking how could hand banana support the murder of a person that had nothing to do with his revenge.



Murder is murder at this point. No different than our military going into a country and murdering innocent people or those who die in drone attacks.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Murder is murder at this point. No different than our military going into a country and murdering innocent people or those who die in drone attacks.



So why do you support a person who is a murderer?
And before you ask, no, I don't support the drone strikes and the useless wars.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cops are shooting at the cabin, the reporter can't see anything, so they aren't sure if he's firing back or not.

Apparently they aren't 100% sure it's Dorner.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Apparently the cabin is near the spot where they found the burned out truck.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> So why do you support a person who is a murderer?
> And before you ask, no, I don't support the drone strikes and the useless wars.



I support his cause. Sad those two died, but they're no different than any other human being who died through the use of the LAPD hands. Like I said I support the lessor of the two evils.



Linkdarkside said:


> he is a Ron Paul supporter what do you expect.



I don't support Ron Paul, I do that to troll Mael.



Spartan1337 said:


> He's just trolling. Don't pay any attention to his posts.



Look at this guy. No, I clearly support guy. If you don't agree with me that's fine. I'm not mad.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Awww shit. At the minute there's a shootout going on:


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Deleted spam/flaming. Next person who does it gets banned.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> *I support his cause. Sad those two died, but they're no different than any other human being who died through the use of the LAPD hands. Like I said I support the lessor of the two evils.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



But two wrongs don't make a right in this case.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully we get a miniseries about this on HBO (directed by the guy who did the Wire. David Simon )


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> But two wrongs don't make a right in this case.



I gave you my reason.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I gave you my reason.



But you don't have to support either party. You make it seem like you have to support one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> But you don't have to support either party. You make it seem like you have to support one.



I'm not being held against my will with my decision. I support Dorner because he's exposing the police for what they are. If one man can do this, the LAPD are shit.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, support him if you want.

I don't care what he did, he is a killer. That's why I don't support him


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Ok, support him if you want.
> 
> I don't care what he did, he is a killer. That's why I don't support him



So, you don't support the police, the armed forces and the government ?


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

No. I don't most of the time.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

Go Dorner!!! Fuck their shit up. He's going to make it out of this.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the carjacking shows that he ultimately is just another criminal, if his murder of an innocent girl wasn't enough that is...



Erm what? If someone doesn't believe murder makes him a criminal why would a carjacking? Not sure if you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> No. I don't most of the time.



That's fucked up dude.  They're the ones charged with protecting our lives. They're doing terrible, you send that feedback to the government. They government comes up with ways to improve on it and so on.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 12, 2013)

comments in this thread


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

I mean, with the drone strikes, senseless and endless wars, how could I support them?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> I mean, with the drone strikes, senseless and endless wars, how could I support them?



Police don't use drones in attacks.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit that's terrifying. This dude, Dorner is a Democrat. 

Can't believe there's a nut like this that's part of the crew I side with. 


Also read his manifesto.

If the dude really feels there's injustice he should have voiced it rather than killing innocent people.

@Chains

Better Drone strikes than waterboarding the bejeezus out of people.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

If Dorner's in the cabin, he's going to wait it out until sundown before he tries to move.

Everyone keeps saying that it's Dorner, but they haven't actually confirmed who they have pinned in that cabin yet.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Go Dorner!!! Fuck their shit up. He's going to make it out of this.



Just like GTA right?


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Holy shit that's terrifying. This dude, Dorner is a Democrat.
> 
> Can't believe there's a nut like this that's part of the crew I side with.
> 
> ...



He's a dem? Oh wow

Better drone strikes than water boarding? Nah, I disagree. Drone strikes cause mass damage and kill civilians, while water boarding doesn't


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Holy shit that's terrifying. This dude, Dorner is a Democrat.
> 
> Can't believe there's a nut like this that's part of the crew I side with.
> 
> ...




bender I'm not trying to troll, but the populace considers you [Not a nice word] Democrat either. Again, not flaming, just letting you know.

And annihilation is not the same as interrogation.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

LAPD has a press conference at the top of the hour.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, democrats can be awful human beings too. Who knew, right?


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn two officers been wounded in the shoot out.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Another two officers?


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> bender I'm not trying to troll, but the populace considers you [Not a nice word] Democrat either. Again, not flaming, just letting you know.



Like I give a hairy asshole what what the fuck much of the political populace think of me and my status as a Democrat. The people who consider me a terrible Dem, I know and they should know what I say to them.



> And annihilation is not the same as interrogation.



Agreed.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Louis-954

Yeah.


@Mannish45

Durr, I know that. I'm just saying how it really shocks me how he's some big Obama/Michelle supporter and yet bat-shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Another two officers?



No, just the two earlier.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Him being a democrat shouldn't surprise anyone, he's broke and jobless.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Holy shit that's terrifying. This dude Dorner is a Democrat.
> 
> If dude really feels there's injustice he should have voiced it rather than killing innocent people.
> 
> ...



He didn't want to, but his boss forced him to do it, and he got fired for it.

Basically Dorner wasn't sure if he should make a report on the incident or not so he went to his boss. Dorner told his boss what happened but told him that he didn't want to file a report because Sargent Evans was a single mom and he didn't want to cause trouble for her. Dorner's Captain had to file the report that began internal investigation. 

The LAPD has a rule though where if you file a complaint against another officer and your not able to prove your case you get fired.

The victim in the case was psychologically incompetent and even though his story matched Dorner it was not allowed. Same with the victim's father.

Also Sargent Hernandez, who arrived at the scene during the arrest, was lying in his testimony.

So it came down to Dorner's word vs. Evan's word and Evan's was found not guilty of kicking a helpless person in the face, and Dorner was fired because of the fucked up policy that the LAPD has about cops reporting other cops for police brutality.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Strongarm85

Have you read this guys manifesto? He's a fucking zealot. He doesn't even believe what his mom said "Sometimes bad things happen to good people." 
They do chief, they do. Fuck. Or do you forget the story of MLK? 

Shit not just MLK, but JFK. 

Here's his manifesto for those who haven't read it:


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

For anyone that might have missed it, someone prank called a local news station here... LOL

[YOUTUBE]_DsYgX0f-1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

While I don't support him at all, I can't help but wonder how I'd feel if he'd been solely targeting corrupt officers instead of innocent people.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Although people have difficulty believe this, I want to be a police officer (at least for a couple years) and then a private detective.

I'll never be a big-ass bawwer like this guy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Strongarm85
> 
> Have you read this guys manifesto? He's a fucking zealot. He doesn't even believe what his mom said "Sometimes bad things happen to good people."
> They do chief, they do. Fuck. Or do you forget the story of MLK?
> ...



No.

I read the classified court document that Anonymous posted online that detailed the events that lead to Dorner being fired.

There was some shady things going on there on behalf of the LAPD in those proceedings which are evident in the document.


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> While I don't support him at all, I can't help but wonder how I'd feel if he'd been solely targeting corrupt officers instead of innocent people.



I don't think it would make too big of a difference. The same people would still see him as a killer, and I'd guess there are only a small amount of people that are okay with a vigilante killing off cops.

I think Dorner was right in exposing the corruption of the LAPD, but going after the family of officers isn't right.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Although people have difficulty believe this, I want to be a police officer (at least for a couple years) and then a private detective.
> 
> I'll never be a big-ass bawwer like this guy.



God help America.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

A reporter at a road block about 10 miles out just reported a swat vehicle heading in. The police are probably planning to breach the cabin before sundown.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Mannish Boy

Even if he did kill corrupt cops, it's still just as bad. For example: (Probably only The Wire tv watchers will understand this analogy)Omar a stick-up artist had just stuck up Savino who had just joined the Stanfield organization. Omar wants revenge for a blind bar owner name Butchie being killed. Savino had absolutely nothing to do with the killing of the old man and yet Omar still kills him. Even though Omar is famous for robbing drug deals and so-on and dropping bodies of the ones of the Barksdale organization whe they were active. Do you think it was still right to drop Savino even though he hadn't even been one of the people that was out looking for him?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Strongarm85
> 
> Have you read this guys manifesto? He's a fucking zealot. He doesn't even believe what his mom said "Sometimes bad things happen to good people."
> They do chief, they do. Fuck. Or do you forget the story of MLK?
> ...



MLK jr was sent to jail for beating his wife. So...


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> MLK jr was sent to jail for beating his wife. So...



I never said MLK was perfect, but he was an inspiring political civil rights speaker. 

Also Abraham Lincoln got it from the racist douchebags back then before slavery ended. 


Also I agree with Al Sharpton on MSNBC. Dude should turn himself in and tell his story rather than go out like this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

The LAPD needs to change it's rule about firing people for reporting other officers. If such a rule did not exist, Dorner probably wouldn't have killed anybody.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The LAPD needs to change it's rule about firing people for reporting other officers.



He could resolve this whole shit if he comes out and when in court explains this. 

Also it's unfortunate. The LAPD has been steeped in corruption for years. During the whole West Coast vs East Coast war with gangbangers/rappers, and there's the whole Rodney King beating. 

It would be quite the battle. Shit would rival the current battle between the president and NRA.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> I never said MLK was perfect, but he was an inspiring political civil rights speaker.
> 
> Also Abraham Lincoln got it from the racist douchebags back then before slavery ended.
> 
> ...



He can't turn himself in. They will kill him onsight. Have you not been paying attention to this thread bro?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

I support the movement with this picture that I made.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I support the movement with this picture that I made.



As Romney would say, "You didn't make that."


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> He can't turn himself in. They will kill him onsight. Have you not been paying attention to this thread bro?



I have been. You're guys saying because it's LAPD they'll kill 'em. 


But I'm curious, wouldn't it be just as bad for them? Kinda shows how trigger-happy as shit they are. Not to mention  make incentive for an inquiry against their apartment.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Mannish Boy
> 
> Even if he did kill corrupt cops, it's still just as bad. For example: (Probably only The Wire tv watchers will understand this analogy)Omar a stick-up artist had just stuck up Savino who had just joined the Stanfield organization. Omar wants revenge for a blind bar owner name Butchie being killed. Savino had absolutely nothing to do with the killing of the old man and yet Omar still kills him. Even though Omar is famous for robbing drug deals and so-on and dropping bodies of the ones of the Barksdale organization whe they were active. Do you think it was still right to drop Savino even though he hadn't even been one of the people that was out looking for him?



Omar could've killed Lester and I'd probably have still been rooting for him. 


But I do see your point.




While he'd still be doing wrong, killing the corrupt officials he's supposed to be rallying against would at least hold some kind of logic. And I could feel sorry for him. Maybe even support him, depending on what they were guilty of.

But killing innocent people over this nonsense is completely unforgivable, and he deserves exactly what's coming to him.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> As Romney would say, "You didn't make that."



Go on facebook, boy. I uploaded it to the Chris Dorner Page.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> I have been. You're guys saying because it's LAPD they'll kill 'em.
> 
> 
> But I'm curious, wouldn't it be just as bad for them? Kinda shows how trigger-happy as shit they are. Not to mention  make incentive for an inquiry against their apartment.




Because shooting cars on the highway and ramming them off the roads, shooting up neighborhood houses hasn't already shown that? Really? have you really been following this or just jumping in at the last minute. Be honest.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Go on facebook, boy. I uploaded it to the Chris Dorner Page.





> Proxy Authentication
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My job blocks facebook so you win this round.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Killing him would be a bad move, but that's never stopped them before.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> Killing him would be a bad move, but it's not like that'd stop them from taking it.



Killing him is the only option. I support him, but arresting him will instantly make him an overnight celebrity and make it hard for prosecution.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> Omar could've killed Lester and I'd probably have still been rooting for him.





Lester's the one that's responsible for getting the bulk of info for taking down douchebag Marlo Stanfield. 



> But I do see your point.









> But killing innocent people over this nonsense is completely unforgivable, and he deserves exactly what's coming to him.





> While he'd still be doing wrong, killing the corrupt officials he's supposed to be rallying against would at least hold some kind of logic. And I could feel sorry for him.




Exactly.
He pretty much already trapped himself in double standard hell by killing the civilians. that's amoral shit


Also for some humor in this situation:


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> My job blocks facebook so you win this round.



I win, period.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I win, period.



Until you approve those 20+ app request I don't believe you.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I win, period.



What are you doing with Moonshadow's pic bro?


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Hand Banana

But I mean he is out to get the LAPD for the injustice. So wouldn't that be beneficial for all of us? Or do you think it's unnecessary since he's made himself just as amoral thus his POV is pointless.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Killing him is the only option. I support him, but arresting him will instantly make him an overnight celebrity and make it hard for prosecution.



He's already got his 15 minutes.

Either way I think the LAPD will have to answer for themselves when this is over.



Bender said:


> Lester's the one that's responsible for getting the bulk of info for taking down douchebag Marlo Stanfield.



Marlo's back out anyway, and it's clear to me he will die from his profession.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 12, 2013)

Somebody fill me in on what happened please.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Soon it'll be nightfall and this guy is gonna have the cover of darkness against him as well as the police.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

As compared to Casey Anthony or OJ, despite both being scum, Dorner clearly shot Monica and Keith.  It's an open and shut case.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Somebody fill me in on what happened please.



Dorner's injured two policeman, there are SWAT's arriving


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Breaking news: one injured cop dies according to CNN


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Where are you getting the livefeeds?

And damn it this bastard needs to die, in no way is he a hero the fact people support him is sickening.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

Zezima said:


> What are you doing with Moonshadow's pic bro?



She told me I could use it lolol, im friends with her


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

^Chelydra

CNN


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Found live links


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

One of the officers who engaged Dorner earlier passed away.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Breaking news: one injured cop dies according to CNN



Boy now you did it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Watch that dude get shot anyway.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Live feed again:


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

If Dorner gets away I'mma meme the shit out of this incident. 

I mean they're all armed to the fucking teeth


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

A Former LAPD officer is sympathizing Dorner:


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Filth needs to be punished.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> She told me I could use it lolol, im friends with her



Knew you were lying lol. You didn't make that.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta love the manipulation of the media. 'dorner was fired for filing a false police report' and they don't even mention the possibility that he could have been telling the truth and there is corruption, its all automatically assumed true, as long as its something bad about him.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Filth needs to be punished.



True, LAPD must be punished


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

Everyone should call the LAPD and tell them Dorner is holed up at Rondell Sheridans house.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> One of the officers who engaged Dorner earlier passed away.



And in the line of duty.  Now to see if it was worth him dying capturing this shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Everyone should call the LAPD and tell them Dorner is holed up at Rondell Sheridans house.



LOL he does look like him.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Aye you guys, you think after this incident is over they'll consider evaluating Chris Dorner's manifesto about the LAPD?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Its seems the LAPD is trying to gas him out according to the live feed.

They maybe moving to neutralize this filthy bastard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Its seems the LAPD is trying to gas him out according to the live feed.



hopefully they get him today.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Go for the optics, LAPD.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

The cabin is ON FIRE! Its engulfed the cabin according to the commentator.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2013)

it's funny how cunts are willingly to jump and pounce on obvious "evil" but all the other obvious injustices going on at any given moment get ignored and masturbated tofuck all of you. fuck donner. but also fuck all of you.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

This is movie material


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

They set the cabin on fire.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

A fitting death for this scum. Assuming he does not bail out.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

With their ineptitude, the headlines will probably look like this tomorrow:

"LAPD sets cabin on fire, 5 dead"
"LAPD burns down cabin, LL Cool J reported dead "


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

More shots fired!!! Movie needs to be made asap.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 12, 2013)

Cabin on fire              ?


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

They set the motherfucking cabin on fire?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Cabin on fire              ?



Yes:


The end is in sight for this filth.

Tear gas is highly flammable, you don't need to really make an effort to set stuff on fire once its deployed.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

They set the cabin on fire?


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Dorner is confirmed inside!

(Source: CNN)


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8D4AsLzlM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

According to CNN they are making their move now.

However the CBS affiliate doing the live feed has not mentioned anything.

Edit: Dorner may have escaped  Its not confirmed yet but its on the police scanners.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it really Dorner?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S8Wc26XowM[/YOUTUBE]

Please be safe!

#teamDorner


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael, I don't agree with Dorner's methods, but I'll explain why he shot Monica and Keith. He declared war on the LAPD and is trying to win, at any cost. From his manifesto:

"I am suspected of committing such horrendous murders and have taken drastic and shocking actions in the last couple of days... Unfortunately, *this is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD *and reclaim my name."

By shooting the children of police officers, he was attempting to scare them into submission. He talks about knowing where officer's kids go to school, where they sleep, etc. later in his manifesto. It's clearly an attempt to intimidate them, albeit evil as fuk.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chelydra

Seriously, they better hurry up with this shit before it's nightfall. That gives him more advantage than them.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Adgx9wt63NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

one report says Dorner escaped.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S8Wc26XowM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Please be safe!
> 
> #teamDorner



Of course Bateman would support anyone shooting an Asian, being racist and all.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah yes murdering someone's child is oh so glorious!

@Bender he may have escaped.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

C'mon Dorner....


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Mael, I don't agree with Dorner's methods, but I'll explain why he shot Monica and Keith. He declared war on the LAPD and is trying to win, at any cost. From his manifesto:
> 
> "I am suspected of committing such *horrendous murders* and have taken drastic and shocking actions in the last couple of days... Unfortunately, *this is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD *and reclaim my name."
> 
> By shooting the children of police officers, he was attempting to scare them into submission. He talks about knowing where officer's kids go to school, where they sleep, etc. later in his manifesto. It's clearly an attempt to intimidate them, albeit evil as fuk.



So he's Anders Breivik.

Well thank you for confirming my suspicion.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

if thi guy escapes


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Livefeed again:


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chelydra: See Bateman hates Asians being racist herself, so any opportunity to bag on them she'll take.

Should Dorner escape, he won't get far.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Mael, I don't agree with Dorner's methods, but I'll explain why he shot Monica and Keith. He declared war on the LAPD and is trying to win, at any cost. From his manifesto:
> 
> "I am suspected of committing such horrendous murders and have taken drastic and shocking actions in the last couple of days... Unfortunately, *this is a necessary evil that I do not enjoy but must partake and complete for substantial change to occur within the LAPD *and reclaim my name."
> 
> By shooting the children of police officers, he was attempting to scare them into submission. He talks about knowing where officer's kids go to school, where they sleep, etc. later in his manifesto. It's clearly an attempt to intimidate them, albeit evil as fuk.



He killed people uninvolved in his beef with the LAPD. Necessary evil my ass. The whole guilt trip US soldiers experience with the civilian casualties in war is a necessary evil. His is a bogus act that puts him only two kilks below the LAPD's evil.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

He's probably dead already, wouldn't be surprised if a bullet clipped him.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Still at it huh ?
> 
> By your logic, your armed forces are also Breivik.



Oh but how things like the Geneva Convention and the Law of Land Warfare make it quite different.  But you keep that blanket shit up.   You just can't accept you're rooting for a bonkers murderer.

The man shoots innocents for a cause involving race and the attack on an establishment...hmmm...a certain Norwegian did the same while posting a manifesto trying to rationalize it.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Still at it huh ?
> 
> By your logic, your armed forces are also Breivik.



Ah yes cause we impersonate law enforcement officers and then murder children.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Reports that ammunition is being fired in the cabin


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

He's hiding behind the cameraman.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chains, its exploding due to the heat.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys should really stop insulting each other.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I guess we're going to see whether he'll escape or be found extra crispy.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep trying bro.

Anyways back on topic:


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> You do murder children. You cover it up by calling it collateral damage.



Murder would imply intent.

The correct term is involuntary manslaughter.

My how factual observance makes a difference as compared to your idealistic semantics.

Nobody agrees with it, but we can distinguish a fucking difference unlike you.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> @Chains, its exploding due to the heat.



I don't know, ammunition would sound different than an explosion.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> I don't know, ammunition would sound different than an explosion.



Bullets will fire off, if they get too hot.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2013)

should be illegal to burn a man to death...pretty sure it ain't an execution authorized by the state. but why expect better from lapd..


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Ah yes cause we impersonate *[world]* law enforcement officers and then murder children.



Yup, pretty much.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

Abc is saying they heard a single gunshot from inside. Think he offed himself?


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

They've entered the cabin btw guys.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Well it seems this dude is a coward as well as filth. Assuming he offed himself.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Cabin's starting to fall apart.


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael, do you think shooting Monica and Keith helped Dorner achieve his goal? Yes or no?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Mael, do you think shooting Monica and Keith helped Dorner achieve his goal? Yes or no?



Considering he may now be extra crispy Im gonna say no, nothing major will change due to his actions. He will be rightfully condemed and then forgotten as all trash must be.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Murder would imply intent.
> 
> The correct term is involuntary manslaughter.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it made a lot difference to dead. You drop a bomb into a populated area, you're guilty of murder. You know what the munitions can do and you went ahead anyways, at best its reckless.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

Tracks leading away from the cabin. I think Dorner got away.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

NarutoxKakashi said:


> Mael, do you think shooting Monica and Keith helped Dorner achieve his goal? Yes or no?



No.  It missed the point and failed in targeting.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Its seems funny, why don't they have K-9 units to help ensure no one escaped?


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> I'm pretty sure it made a lot difference to dead. You drop a bomb into a populated area, you're guilty of murder. You know what the munitions can do and you went ahead anyways, at best its reckless.



By your irrelevant definition maybe but not by the law.  Boo hoo.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> By your irrelevant definition maybe but not by the law.  Boo hoo.



Playing semantics eh ? Rationalize it any way you want, Dorner did the same thing.


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Tracks leading away from the cabin. I think Dorner got away.



Nah, KTLA was on the phone with the cabin owner and said her sister went over this weekend and that the tire tracks and footprints etc were probably her sister's.

Can't believe they set someone's cabin on fire though lol.


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Now it's confirmed that he fled.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Tracks leading away from the cabin. I think Dorner got away.



He's pretty much escaped


----------



## Juub (Feb 12, 2013)

Taco said:


> Nah, KTLA was on the phone with the cabin owner and said her sister went over this weekend and that the tire tracks and footprints etc were her probably sister's.



Too bad. I wanted this man to escape.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Chains said:


> Now it's confirmed that he fled.



Where's that being said at?


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Playing semantics eh ? Rationalize it any way you want, Dorner did the same thing.



Writ law =/= personal semantics, but aren't you cute?

*pats head*


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Writ law =/= personal semantics, but aren't you cute?
> 
> *pats head*



Again with the rationalization.

Lets play that game. What missiles do the drones use to kill people and what is their area of effect ?


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> By your irrelevant definition maybe but not by the law.  Boo hoo.



Like there aren't plenty of examples which would qualify as outright murder. But even then you guys just shrug it away with a "it's war, shit happens" or "others done much worse".


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 12, 2013)

Watching it now. They don't know where he is.
Damn, and all those cops too. Guy must be a ninja.


​


----------



## Doge (Feb 12, 2013)

Further proof California blows major ass.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> By your irrelevant definition maybe but not by the law.  Boo hoo.


As you mentioned involuntary manslaughter earlier on I'm going to ignore things like whether or not they had a lawful reason to drop the bombs. 

If you drop a bomb in a populated area ( without lawful reason) then you'd be found guilty of murder not manslaughter. An individual would have a hard time convincing the jury that they were not virtually certain their actions would cause death or really serious injury.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

inb4lock**


----------



## Juub (Feb 12, 2013)

So is he inside or not? I heard they're waiting for the cabin to burn to the ground so they can dig up the body if there is one. He'll be so cremated they said it'll take some time to identify whoever is in the cabin, if there is even someone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

I love all the faux justice in this thread. Apparently it's heroic to act like Colombian drug cartels and go after the kids of those who you don't like. Also god forbid you think someone's being racist, time to murder their whole family. 

This concept that being viciously violent over butthurt/shit not going your own way is somehow altruistic is not just immature but also savage. No, you can't go around murdering peoples families, taking people hostage, taking over other peoples houses, robbing old men, and what not because you think people are being racist against you. This maniac isn't fighting a crusade to bring moral justice to the LAPD, he had no trouble with it until he got fired. And lord knows that shooting peoples family members counts as excessive force. 

P.S.: Saying "B...BUT YOU'RE ISRAELI" or any variation thereof is not a legitimate rebuttal.


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

Lady Hinata said:


> Watching it now. They don't know where he is.
> Damn, and all those cops too. Guy must be a ninja.
> 
> 
> ​



Dat's racist...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2013)

Lady Hinata said:


> Watching it now. They don't know where he is.
> Damn, and all those cops too. Guy must be a ninja.
> 
> 
> ​



It's quite chaotic atm


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Where's that being said at?



Live stream and Cnn


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

I've watched CNN for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Elim that's beside the point.  Are sniper drones available with INTERPOL helicopter security?  No?

Ok Hellfires then.

Key word is intent.  You must've missed that glaring point.



Son of Goku said:


> Like there aren't plenty of examples which would qualify as outright murder. But even then you guys just shrug it away with a "it's war, shit happens" or "others done much worse".



Like Robert Bales?  That was murder.

Drone strikes by in large aren't.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2013)

This is straight out of Shooter.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Taco said:


> Dat's racist...



Racism?! O SHI. TIME TO MURDER THEIR MOTHAFUCKIN FAMILIES.


----------



## Doge (Feb 12, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I love all the faux justice in this thread. Apparently it's heroic to act like Colombian drug cartels and go after the kids of those who you don't like. Also god forbid you think someone's being racist, time to murder their whole family.
> 
> This concept that being viciously violent over butthurt/shit not going your own way is somehow altruistic is not just immature but also savage. No, you can't go around murdering peoples families, taking people hostage, taking over other peoples houses, robbing old men, and what not because you think people are being racist against you. This maniac isn't fighting a crusade to bring moral justice to the LAPD, he had no trouble with it until he got fired. And lord knows that shooting peoples family members counts as excessive force.
> 
> P.S.: Saying "B...BUT YOU'RE ISRAELI" or any variation thereof is not a legitimate rebuttal.




And yet some of these same people oppose the death penalty.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Why no K-9s to hunt this guy down if he is on the run?


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> This is straight out of Shooter.


This whole thing reminds of Rambo more than anything else.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Would you guys feel any different about Dorner if he strictly targeted corrupt cops?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2013)

The Fuck is going on!


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> I love all the faux justice in this thread. Apparently it's heroic to act like Colombian drug cartels and go after the kids of those who you don't like. Also god forbid you think someone's being racist, time to murder their whole family.
> 
> This concept that being viciously violent over butthurt/shit not going your own way is somehow altruistic is not just immature but also savage. No, you can't go around murdering peoples families, taking people hostage, taking over other peoples houses, robbing old men, and what not because you think people are being racist against you. This maniac isn't fighting a crusade to bring moral justice to the LAPD, he had no trouble with it until he got fired. And lord knows that shooting peoples family members counts as excessive force.
> 
> P.S.: Saying "B...BUT YOU'RE ISRAELI" or any variation thereof is not a legitimate rebuttal.



You don't get it Mega.  Being Israeli is racist by default to the social justice warriors.

The man is a Breivik.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Elim that's beside the point.  Are sniper drones available with INTERPOL helicopter security?  No?
> 
> Ok Hellfires then.
> 
> ...



You drop a bomb into a populated area why again ? Is it not to kill people ? Like Gunners said, dropping a bomb into a populated area is murder.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DdHVBEpSJg4[/YOUTUBE]


INFINITY TEAR GAS STORM


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Would you guys feel any different about Dorner if he strictly targeted corrupt cops?


I was thinking about this earlier.

I'd probably feel sorry for him.

Depending on what the corrupt cops are supposedly guilty of, I could have even been on his side.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

Chris Dorner is gonna pull a David Copperfield


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

By sentiment...not law...intent the factor.

Change the laws if you don't like it.



Megaharrison said:


> Racism?! O SHI. TIME TO MURDER THEIR MOTHAFUCKIN FAMILIES.



Can't be white though.

/sarcasm


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

inb4 sheriff says Dorner set the cabin on fire.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

kresh said:


> And yet some of these same people oppose the death penalty.



True, many of the people who are cheering Dorner on in between his killing daughters and robbing old men are the same that would condemn the death penalty any other day.



			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> Would you guys feel any different about Dorner if he strictly targeted corrupt cops?



It's not up to one psycho with a gun to determine who's corrupt and thus needs to die (alonmg with their family) and who isn't. Society would be in shambles if we operated this way. 

People will love a fantasized version of vigilantism until someone starts stealing their shit or raping their momma.



			
				Taco said:
			
		

> inb4 sheriff says Dorner set the cabin on fire.



It probably was set off when the tear gas canisters exploded near some of the ammo he had laying around in there.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

How come people are rooting for this filth and not that dude who killed the muslim children? The crimes they comitted are the same. Just the number is smaller.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@LAPD



No fail on the internet can be more incomprehensible then you being armed to the teeth and be eluded by one-man.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 12, 2013)

Man this shit is getting crazier and crazier. It's like a movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> It's not up to one psycho with a gun to determine who's corrupt and thus needs to die (alonmg with their family) and who isn't. Society would be in shambles if we operated this way.
> 
> People will love a fantasized version of vigilantism until someone starts stealing their shit or raping their momma.
> 
> ...



I completely agree but i love the irony of you saying that with a Rorschach set.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> By sentiment...not law...intent the factor.
> 
> Change the laws if you don't like it.
> 
> ...


As I said before intention would be present. Intention for murder= virtual certainty of death or serious injury. You drop a bomb in a populated try arguing that you were not virtual certain that death or really serious would not occur.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Firefighters coming in now. I hope he isn't still alive up there.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2013)

Normality said:


> Man this shit is getting crazier and crazier. It's like a movie.



It already is


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> How come people are rooting for this filth and not that dude who killed the muslim children? The crimes they comitted are the same. Just the number is smaller.



Because the dude is somewhat spot-on with his grudge against the LAPD being corrupt ass bastards.

Also there are reports that Dorner escaped on horseback


Soon as I heard that I'm thinking this:


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Now they are saying that they believe that he is still in the cabin....


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

Can they pick something?


----------



## Taco (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope he really did escape on a horse... Because that is just too badass.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess not...


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

That spokeswoman's not very good at her job, is she?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

no she sucks....

Its a "strong possibility" that Dorner is still at the cabin....


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

"Still in the cabin?"

The thing is on fire woman. 

He's gone...He'd have to be insane to still be in there. Not to mention dead.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

He is insane. No one in their right mind would kill someone unaffiliated with the LAPD if they are trying to expose corruption.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2013)

_We have confirmation from the Los Angeles Police Department the ex-cop from LA was shot and killed by a local sheriff's department sniper._


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

"I'm not a forensic scientist, but I do watch (CSI)..."

These stupid motherfuckers.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> _We have confirmation from the Los Angeles Police Department the ex-cop from LA was shot and killed by a local sheriff's department sniper._



If this is true then its a good ending but I would wait for official confirmation. Until then Im gonna go with Dorner's status as unknown.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Sniper gets the headshot?


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2013)

> He is insane. No one in their right mind would kill someone unaffiliated with the LAPD if they are trying to expose corruption.



Thinking people that do bad things are insane(automatically) is just a knee jerk reaction by people who dont want to believe people can be bad. Insane means you dont have control over yourself, this guy knows exactly what the hell he is doing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Waiting to start spamming boom headshot gifs.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Could they be letting it burn down in hopes to kill him?

They wouldn't let the firefighters through, but they let a SWAT team in.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> "I'm not a forensic scientist, but I do watch (CSI)..."
> 
> These stupid motherfuckers.



Shameless plug


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

The sniper head-shot him?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Not confirmed don't jump the gun.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

That's anti-climactic.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

It was from twitter mind you.  Only tumblr is more inept.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That's anti-climactic.



Snipers can't be fucked to appreciate drama when not needed.  If so, shame no capture but good on the sharpshooter for ending the bullshit.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Such a bunch hoo-hah

Either he escaped and they're trying to hide their shame or he's hiding under the wreckage playing possum.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Such a bunch hoo-hah
> 
> Either he escaped and they're trying to hide their shame or he's hiding under the wreckage playing possum.



Or he got shot by a sniper.

AP is reporting he never emerged from the cabin.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Live feed has stopped working for me, anybody else's gone?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Snipers can't be fucked to appreciate drama when not needed.


You don't say?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

ABC is saying he was crushed by the roof.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Such a bunch hoo-hah
> 
> Either he escaped and they're trying to hide their shame or he's hiding under the wreckage playing possum.



Yeah, dude is fireproof.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Like Robert Bales?  That was murder.
> 
> Drone strikes by in large aren't.



I say they are and if Iran or North Korea did it, you would too.

I was thinking of something else, much more horrific:

 incident during the first Iraq War, you know the "good and just" one.

from the article (testimony actually):


> There for 60 miles every vehicle was strafed or bombed, every windshield is shattered, every tank is burned, every truck is riddled with shell fragments. No survivors are known or likely. The cabs of trucks were bombed so much that they were pushed into the ground, and it's impossible to see if they contain drivers or not. Windshields were melted away, and huge tanks were reduced to shrapnel.
> 
> "Even in Vietnam I didn't see anything like this. It's pathetic," said Major Bob Nugent, an Army intelligence officer. This one-sided carnage, this racist mass murder of Arab people, occurred *while White House spokesman Marlin Fitzwater promised that the U.S. and its coalition partners would not attack Iraqi forces leaving Kuwait.* This is surely one of the most heinous war crimes in contemporary history.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You don't say?



If confirmed, kudos to the sniper for ending idiotic fantasies for Team Dorner. This isn't an action movie starring Marky Mark.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

lol I heard from NBC he burnt to death /Sarcasm


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> Could they be letting it burn down in hopes to kill him?
> 
> They wouldn't let the firefighters through, but they let a SWAT team in.


Do you want to know the difference between a team of firefighters and a SWAT team? One group is trained to deal with armed killers the other isn't.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Or he got shot by a sniper.
> 
> AP is reporting he never emerged from the cabin.



what about the reports of tracks shown coming from the cabin? 

Plus its night like they'll be able to find him. 

Also  on another note, a deputy is died.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> This isn't an action movie starring Marky Mark.


It's already been established that Rondell Sheridan would be cast as Dorner.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> ABC is saying he was crushed by the roof.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Currently they just got a report from law enforcement that Dorner never left the cabin:


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's already been established that Rondell Sheridan would be cast as Dorner.



Directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Preferably, yes.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Do you want to know the difference between a team of firefighters and a SWAT team? One group is trained to deal with armed killers the other isn't.



Bulletproof vests would probably be enough for them. 

Obviously if he started shooting they would get back anyway.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chelydra

Seems like they're trying to save face.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2013)

lol @ the hosts talking about how they are so much better at facts. If youre talking about what youre seeing live you aint checking facts either you idiots.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Chelydra
> 
> Seems like they're trying to save face.



That could be, the LAPD is incompetent. As proof they brought no K-9 units to cover a potential escape attempt.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> Bulletproof vests would probably be enough for them.
> 
> Obviously if he started shooting they would get back anyway.



Dorner had rifles which will go through a vest like cardboard.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Mael

I want David Simon to direct the film with Chris Dorner.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> That spokeswoman's not very good at her job, is she?



LOL
My dad agrees with you. ​


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2013)

Mannish Boy said:


> Bulletproof vests would probably be enough for them.
> 
> Obviously if he started shooting they would get back anyway.


Yeah no. The danger involved is not in their job description.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems like there was little point calling them in this soon.




Greg "Big Bear" Mills.


----------



## Doge (Feb 12, 2013)

*TIL PLOT ARMOR WORKS IRL*


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Livefeed:


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

> Dorner had rifles which will go through a vest like cardboard.



And eyes that would pierce a man's soul with a single glare.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> And eyes that would pierce a man's soul with a single glare.



However his weakness?

Magician's Red...and Emperor it seems.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Update incoming.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Breaking news- Single shot before cabin was engulfed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2013)

Dorner wanted Tim Tebow to be given another chance to start for an NFL team. Dude was clearly insane.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 12, 2013)

> It's already been established that Rondell Sheridan would be cast as Dorner.



He looks like Reuben Studdard to me. xD
That's the first thing I said when I saw his face. ​


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

This guy sucks....

Basically the update was nothing


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> This guy sucks....
> 
> Basically the update was nothing



Tell that to the social justice warriors.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

To bad Michael Clarke Duncan passed away


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Breaking news- Single shot before cabin was engulfed


Hourandahalfago.com


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

So a single gunshot was heard before engulfing...He killed himself rather than die by fire? Either way sounds bad Dorner...


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Tell that to the social justice warriors.



The news people hyped the potential update, only for it to be condolences to the brave man who died fighting this filth.

@bender I can only hope he plugged himself and save the country the trouble of legal shit that this man does not deserve.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 12, 2013)

^^



> So a single gunshot was heard before engulfing...He killed himself rather than die by fire? Either way sounds bad Dorner...



I heard they shot him once when he tried to escape the cabin before it began burning down.  ​


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2013)

So...



> At some point today, a suspect tried to get out the back door of the cabin, but he was pushed back inside, U.S. Marshals Service district chief Kurt Ellingson told CNN's Brian Todd.



WTF does "pushed back inside" mean? Did they open fire? Was he LITERALLY shoved back into the cabin(and into the fire )? 

This media blackout is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Lady Hinata

It was said someone was pushed back in.

Seems probable.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 12, 2013)

Something's not right here....


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty fucking stupid. If they had a chance to apprehend him why wouldn't they. Not going to look good on the LAPD if it turns out they burned him inside the cabin no matter how much he may have deserved it.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Zezima

Besides the fact that they're too pussy to go check and see if his body is among the remains of the rubble of the cabin? Or if he did escape they didn't bring any K-9's?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like the LAPD fucked this one up. They need him alive.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Well the fire department is now moving in.

And an update the livefeed link I provided is now broadcasting the state of the union address.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That's anti-climactic.



Yeah like most of life lol.  Definitely didn't end like the movies.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Suddenly, the State of the Union.

You're cancelled, Dorner.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't find Dorner coverage on CNN either....


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Looks like the LAPD fucked this one up. They need him alive.



Easier said than done considering he also just killed a deputy.  He didn't give up willingly like Anders did.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chelydra

Unfortunately his show was cancelled 

@Louis-954

If he did that before the fire from cabin spread further he's dumb. I mean either way it's death boy.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Indeed I can only hope Dorner went up in flames.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Indeed I can only hope Dorner went up in flames.



he's still a human being and he has a right to a fair trial regardless of his crimes.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 12, 2013)

So he died ?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

No idea yet, they stopped all live coverage of dorner for the State of The Union Speech.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 12, 2013)

Goodnight sweet prince. R.I.P. Dorner, the Chocolate Rambo, Blambo, Fudge Dredd, etc. 

May copycats arise to cause more interesting news stories and let me see the people on this board continue arguing about the subject. 

And a note to any copycats: Don't fucking attack innocent people. By damning yourself that way, you're made the arguments less interesting. Legit vigilantes cause far more implications and arguments than crazy bastards.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2013)

He's confirmed dead.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

A body that's believed to be Dorner's has  been pulled out from the rubble of the cabin


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Good Good.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

They haven't identified the body from the person in the cabin yet


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

OK but the chances of a random dude shooting at the cops is rather low. Especially if they had the option to surrender.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

inb4 it was a sympathizer to Dorner's cause and the real Dorner is long gone.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Chelydra

No I mean it could possibly be one of the hostages.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

If he killed some random dude and set the fire himself to make the body unidentifiable while he gets away I would give this drama a 13/10.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> If he killed some random dude and set the fire himself to make the body unidentifiable while he gets away I would give this drama a 13/10.


if that happens theres no way this isnt made into a movie


----------



## Chains (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought he would take a lot more cops with him.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Chelydra
> 
> No I mean it could possibly be one of the hostages.



Last I heard there were no hostages.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 12, 2013)

Twitter/CBS say he dead Jim.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

R.I.P Christopher Dorner.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

He's not dead.

Just wait for the sequel. Trust me, they're gonna milk at least four more movies out of this one.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Good riddance to bad rubbish, but yeah a shame he wasn't captured but ideal situations are as they are, unrealistic.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Confirmed It's him


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> If he killed some random dude and set the fire himself to make the body unidentifiable while he gets away I would give this drama a 13/10.



Also exactly what Ralph Finnes does in Red Dragon. Not original/10.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Lies.

Lies and vicious libel.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Dammit! I lost $2 to mom and pops on whether he was long gone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

So this qualifies as both "Boom headshot" and "Boom roasted"


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Glorious! Its a shame a brave man died to combat this scumbag.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@Megaharrison

Yay, your old name is back 


Also it's a case of overkill suicide.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Live feed is back to normal:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 12, 2013)

This is one of those incidents that I wished the culprit survived so that he could have an epic trial and epic interviews as to what has been going through his head the past several years, like all those cool interviews with infamous death row inmates (say, Timothy McVeigh) before they eventually get put to death.

Nope. Instead all we get is a fire show and a really long manifesto.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> They haven't identified the body from the person in the cabin yet



I'm gonna facehoof hard enough to knock myself out if the man the LAPD cornered in that cabin turns out to be anyone but Dorner. 

EDITED TO SAY: Dammit, an entire page of this thread took too long to load.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> This is one of those incidents that I wished the culprit survived so that he could have an epic trial and epic interviews as to what has been going through his head the past several years, like all those cool interviews with infamous death row inmates (say, Timothy McVeigh) before they eventually get put to death.
> 
> Nope. Instead all we get is a fire show and a really long manifesto.



We would basically get an other Breivik.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

RIP Chocolate Rambo

Also the LAPD purposely burned the cabin down

[YOUTUBE]cNk-bV40XMc[/YOUTUBE]

0:38 they say burn

Also on a side notes. Lots of potty mouths.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

No issues with this


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Now he'll be made a martyr.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2013)

good if the shit face got killed.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Now he'll be made a martyr.



He killed innocent people and threatened to kill other LAPD members AND their families, only fucked up people would look up to this scumbag.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, it's over I guess.



> He killed innocent people and threatened to kill other LAPD members AND their families, only fucked up people would look up to this scumbag.



Unfortunately, their are fucked up people in this world. 
​


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> We would basically get an other Breivik.



Yeah, both men knew exactly what they were doing. But since this is America, and not Norway, Dorner would never get out alive.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> No issues with this



So your okay with the police executing people without a trial , innocent until guilty ring a bell?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> So your okay with the police executing people without a trial , innocent until guilty ring a bell?



It is beyond a doubt that he killed those three people, including the officer that died a few hours ago. So nope he richly deserved it. His "innocence" was _never_ in question.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Chris is amoral but if his manifesto is given the time of day anywhere in court the LAPD faces severe repercussions.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> So your okay with the police executing people without a trial , innocent until guilty ring a bell?



He shot and killed a deputy...shoot to kill becomes in effect.

Cry me a river dude...the man was guilty of shooting Monica and Keith.  You're batty.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> It is beyond a doubt that he killed those three people, including the officer that died a few hours ago. So nope he richly deserved it. His "innocence" was _never_ in question.



We have a legal system , This isn't Mesopotamia. An eye for an eye makes the world blind.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 12, 2013)

Good night sweet prince


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> We have a legal system , This isn't Mesopotamia. An eye for an eye makes the world blind.



Tell that to the couple that was murdered, and the deputy's family. What about _their_ rights?


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> He shot and killed a deputy...shoot to kill becomes in effect.
> 
> Cry me a river dude...the man was guilty of shooting Monica and Keith.  You're batty.



I'm crazy for thinking everyone has a right to a fair trial?


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> We have a legal system , This isn't Mesopotamia. An eye for an eye makes the world blind.



God your fucking idealism...it's so...painfully stupid.  He's guilty of killing those two people, even without trial.  It was confirmed in plain view.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael, he's not being idealistic. 



Chelydra said:


> He killed innocent people and threatened to kill other LAPD members AND their families, only fucked up people would look up to this scumbag.



That doesn't change what I stated. People will make him a martyr.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> I'm crazy for thinking everyone has a right to a fair trial?



You are when the said person has killed and is willingly trying to kill others,(Even innocents) he did not surrender. If he had surrendered then yes legal procedings would be proper.

As it was he was too dangerous to bring in and as a result needed to be put down.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mael, he's not being idealistic.



Yes, he is.

He can't even accept that Dorner was as guilty as could be, in plain sight, of killing those two people.  Cut the crap.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

@All The Good names are taken

What's so hard to understand about him being an amoral zealot? He became in the near territory of fucked up as the LAPD when he killed people irrelevant to his grudge against them. The only thing you can give him kudos for is having dirt on the LAPD.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Yes, he is.
> 
> He can't even accept that Dorner was as guilty as could be, in plain sight, of killing those two people.  Cut the crap.



You're putting words in his mouth. It's just you being savage in comparison.

He needed to be brought to trial. It was a matter of principle. Now that the LAPD intentionally burned down the cabin, and in turn, killed him will only put him on some pedestal of martyrdom where the already unpopular department will have to face those emboldened by his efforts. Not only that, it would only further cement people's misgivings on the LAPD's thuggish tactics.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Tell that to the couple that was murdered, and the deputy's family. What about _their_ rights?





Mael said:


> God your fucking idealism...it's so...painfully stupid.  He's guilty of killing those two people, even without trial.  It was confirmed in plain view.



Using emotional appeals to justify stripping people of their rights?  
you realize they basically proved his point.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope the police who were involved with the murders of those Asian women are stripped of there badge and prosecuted as well!


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

This man forefitted his rights when he started killing people. Ya know he could have surrendered peacefully but hey....


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> Using emotional appeals to justify stripping people of their rights?
> you realize they basically proved his point.



Well let's see...police protocol when fired upon is the ability to shoot back, shoot to kill, in self-defense.

Boo fucking hoo.



> I hope the police who were involved with the murders of those Asian women are stripped of there badge and prosecuted as well!



The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> God your fucking idealism...it's so...painfully stupid.  He's guilty of killing those two people, even without trial.  It was confirmed in plain view.



Mael every time you use that "idealism" line the only thing you do is make yourself look like an idiot.

There is a difference between Principal and Idealism. Clearly, if you possessed those principals you wouldn't mistake giving someone a fair trial is idealism.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Mael, he's not being idealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change what I stated. People will make him a martyr.



Your right there.

So what happened, did they shoot him in the head and then set the cabin on fire? Or was the cabin set on fire and then he was shot in the head?


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> This man forefitted his rights when he started killing people. Ya know he could have surrendered peacefully but hey....



I'm sorry were you on the scene now...


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Now he'll be made a martyr.





Chelydra said:


> He killed innocent people and threatened to kill other LAPD members AND their families, only fucked up people would look up to this scumbag.



You underestimate the current Dorner let himself get undertowed in. I've lived in this town for almost 6 years, long enough to see that frustration, paranoia and hatred for the LAPD run as deep as corruption, abuse and racism run within the Department itself. If not a martyr, Dorner will pass into urban legend, and become a twisted kind of folk hero among those who themselves never had much to lose in the first place. The fact that the cabin burning will always leave more questions than answers will also attract a legion of tinfoil hats, as well as leave a bad taste in more rational people's mouths, given that it looks more like the work of, say, the Klan rather than a professional police force. 

Meanwhile, I imagine many within the Department and City government will do their damnedest to keep the camera on the victory dance, now that they've burned this effigy of their own sins, and try to keep as little talk as possible of reform, investigation, or the lingering questions of how their own department managed to put as many bullets in as many people as a murderer, and cause at least as much damage, as a suspect who scarcely showed his face in public after his initial crime. 

If there's any reason I would sleep any easier with Chris Dorner dead, it's that law-abiding folks like myself might actually be able to walk down the street without randomly being shot at by our own police for five minutes.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> I'm sorry were you on the scene now...



I guess the information that a deputy died today was false.... those two(excuse me _three_) murdered earlier are also alive and well. The footage of the gun battle is fabricated.... yup this man is innocent. And a hero of Justice!


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Mael every time you use that "idealism" line the only thing you do is make yourself look like an idiot.
> 
> There is a difference between Principal and Idealism. Clearly, if you possessed those principals you wouldn't mistake giving someone a fair trial is idealism



Idealism in this modern context is refusing to understand realistic situations and protocol for real-life situations like police being fired upon and wounded by an ex-cop murderer.  So yeah I'd like a trial too but if he wasn't ready to give up and shooting at officers, explain to me the best way to capture this prick without further loss of life?

Tell me how and let's see if it passes the BS test.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Idealism in this modern context is refusing to understand realistic situations and protocol for real-life situations like police being fired upon and wounded by an ex-cop murderer.  So yeah I'd like a trial too but if he wasn't ready to give up and shooting at officers, explain to me the best way to capture this prick without further loss of life?



You wait him out and monitor his movements. He had nowhere to run.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Replays of the gun battles.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> You wait him out and monitor his movements. He had nowhere to run.



That makes escape a greater possibility giving him time to plan or to shoot back and hurt people further.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> The fuck are you talking about?


the two women that got show in a truck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

They burned down the cabin. It just makes them look like violent thugs on top of their shooting at innocent citizens.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> I guess the information that a deputy died today was false.... those two murdered earlier are also alive and well. The footage of the gun battle is fabricated.... yup this man is innocent. And a hero of Justice!



I never said he was a hero, try again . You can barely see anything in those news clips, for all we know he might have never been given the option, that?s what it sounds like in that audio clip that was posted. So if you weren't on the scene; you should kindly stop speculating about his psyche at the time of his death.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> That makes escape a greater possibility giving him time to plan.



There were enough people there that escape would not have been possible. Your talking about him sneaking past nearly 100 people. 

There was no way out of the cabin.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> I never said he was a hero, try again . You can barely see anything in those news clips, for all we know he might have never been given the option, that’s what it sounds like in that audio clip that was posted. So if you weren't on the scene; you should kindly stop speculating about his psyche at the time of his death.





Whatever you say deny his guilt all you wish


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They burned down the cabin. It just makes them look like violent thugs on top of their shooting at innocent citizens.



The last time I recall the burn down the place tactic being used was on John Wilkes Booth. Flushed him out, then hen was shot a by a soldier after his partner gave up.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> There were enough people there that escape would not have been possible. Your talking about him sneaking past nearly 100 people.
> 
> There was no way out of the cabin.



Coulda fooled me by the media reports.

Frankly, whatever.  They gave him his chance and he wasn't willing.  Whatever happened later he brought upon himself.  Really, pity factor's in the negative numbers.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Coulda fooled me by the media reports.
> 
> Frankly, whatever.  They gave him his chance and he wasn't willing.  Whatever happened later he brought upon himself.  Really, pity factor's in the negative numbers.



Jesus Christ. Stop being so daft about this, it's not about pity, it's not about idealism, it's not about sympathizing with his cause. It's about principle, and the LAPD flopped on it. They have only reinforced the notion that they are just a bunch of violent thugs in uniform to *many* people watching.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Coulda fooled me by the media reports.
> 
> Frankly, whatever.  They gave him his chance and he wasn't willing.  Whatever happened later he brought upon himself.  Really, pity factor's in the negative numbers.



They spent hours bringing in swat and equipment. The police even had air spotters that forced the media to keep a distance in their heli's because they didn't want them getting too close to police airspace.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus Christ. Stop being so daft about this, it's not about pity, it's not about idealism, it's not about sympathizing with his cause. It's about principle, and the LAPD flopped on it. They have only reinforced the notion that they are just a bunch of violent thugs in uniform to *many* people watching.





strongarm85 said:


> They spent hours bringing in swat and equipment. The police even had air spotters that forced the media to keep a distance in their heli's because they didn't want them getting too close to police airspace.



I reiterate.  They gave him his chance to surrender.  He shot a deputy instead and wounded another.  Really couldn't give a darn afterward about the principal since he withdrew his reason behind surrender.  He wanted to die.  LAPD just did him a favor.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Whatever you say deny his guilt all you wish



What? Stop making up stuff, you know what they did was bordering on barbaric, now you?re trying to justify it by putting words in my mouth  I'm just saying they denied him his constitutional rights why don't you understand that? Why do people figure that just because people broke the law that gives them the right to become a lynch mob?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

The reports that the body has been found or identified as Dorner are not true. The cabin is still burning. No one has gone in yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

NO BODY HAS BEEN FOUND states CNN.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course there's no body. You've seen Halloween, right?


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm on theirright now and they've called it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 12, 2013)

is he dead? where's the body?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Of course there's no body. You've seen Halloween, right?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq6pekM6sZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> What? Stop making up stuff, you know what they did was bordering on barbaric, now you’re trying to justify it by putting words in my mouth  I'm just saying they denied him his constitutional rights why don't you understand that? Why do people figure that just because people broke the law that gives them the right to become a lynch mob?



Then why in the world are you defending this guy? He lost his rights the moment he started killing innocent people. It is beyond a reasonable doubt that he killed those people. Save you sympathy for those he murdered in cold blood.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

Some officer of authority on CNN right now's saying that any source claiming that he's dead is giving out misleading information. They say that the cabin is still too hot for any human to enter and they haven't validated if the body is his, or if there even is a body in the area to begin with. They're treating it as if he's still alive and are continuing the investigation as so. An update will be given at "8:00 tomorrow".



Stunna said:


> Of course there's no body. You've seen Halloween, right?



Scary movies fill my mind with fuck. I try to stay away from those.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Then why in the world are you defending this guy? He lost his rights the moment he started killing innocent people. It is beyond a reasonable doubt that he killed those people. Save you sympathy for those he murdered in cold blood.



He isn't defending him. Your putting words in his mouth.

Apparently you don't understand what he's saying.

You should stop now.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

> [Updated at 11:13 p.m. ET] Los Angeles police are now contradicting media reports that a body was found in the cabin.
> 
> No body has been found in the cabin, a Los Angeles Police Department spokesman told reporters moments ago. The cabin is still burning and is too hot to search, he said.





Hide yo kids, hide yo wife


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Claiming this fuck deserves(ed) the protection of the legal system is the SAME as defending him.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue said:


> Hide yo kids, hide yo wife



See.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Claiming this fuck deserves(ed) the protection of the legal system is the SAME as defending him.



Everyone who isn't armed to the teeth and firing at any police officer he sees deserves the protection of the legal system.

SEEMS TO NOT BE THE CASE HERE.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Claiming this fuck deserves(ed) the protection of the legal system is the SAME as defending him.



No it's not. It's saying that we should allow justice to be done.

By claiming a criminal doesn't deserve to face justice, you have lowered yourself to the level of a criminal.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Then why in the world are you defending this guy? He lost his rights the moment he started killing innocent people. It is beyond a reasonable doubt that he killed those people. Save you sympathy for those he murdered in cold blood.



I'm defending his right to a trial because I don't wanna live in a country where I don't have the right to a trial and the fact is that it would've been an easy prosecution and it seems like the police just opted for death, you heard them in the clip.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> I'm defending him because I don't wanna live in a country where I don't have the right to a trial and the fact is that it would've been an easy prosecution and it seems like the police just opted for death, you heard them in the clip.



Well if your not planning on killing people then you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Well if your not planning on killing people then you should have nothing to worry about.



so your okay with the police executing people on the scene, I'm glad we cleared that up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Well if your not planning on killing people then you should have nothing to worry about.



Just stop.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

I never said I was against it, this dude had it coming. He had the option of surrendering, he also could have not killed anyone... so yeah no pity from me.



strongarm85 said:


> Just stop.



You first since through out this thread you have been defending this scumbag.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2013)

Police are permitted (reasonably so) to kill people who are firing at them. A police officer died in this operation today, demonstrating that they probably were well-founded in using lethal force to avoid more casualties. That being said, the long-term political consequences of such aren't going to be good and it would have been much better if he didn't go out in the way people who cheer him on respect the most.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2013)

Well Done, LAPD, but We The People prefer our criminal suspects Medium Rare, not Extra Crispy. 

If Dorner is not in that cabin, it could only be if he slipped out before the place was completely surrounded. Or, since the suspect's identity was not 100% confirmed, he may never have been Chris Dorner to begin with.



Chelydra said:


> Claiming this fuck deserves(ed) the protection of the legal system is the SAME as defending him.



Not sure where you're hailing from, but cabin lynchings is not how we do things in these United States. At least not in this century. 

You're perhaps thinking of the medieval Common Law definition of "Outlaw" -- one who is no longer protected by law, and free to be attacked or killed by anybody, and public beheadings or hangings were local popcorn events. The last time America operated like that was called the "Wild West" for a reason. 

Perhaps the news reporters should have brought some marshmallows and weenies, because I doubt any of us are ever going to get any clear answers about how or why that fire started anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I reiterate.  They gave him his chance to surrender.  He shot a deputy instead and wounded another.  Really couldn't give a darn afterward about the principal since he withdrew his reason behind surrender.  He wanted to die.  LAPD just did him a favor.



I think it's sad how you are so shortsighted about the long-term consequences of this. The last thing they should have done is grant his death-wish if he had one. You really don't get it do you? Even after I explained it to you. For guys like this, the last thing you do is make them a martyr, and the LAPD had a real stake in this that they flopped on. 



Chelydra said:


> Then why in the world are you defending this guy? He lost his rights the moment he started killing innocent people. It is beyond a reasonable doubt that he killed those people. Save you sympathy for those he murdered in cold blood.





Chelydra said:


> Claiming this fuck deserves(ed) the protection of the legal system is the SAME as defending him.



This kind of ignorance is just as problematic as Dorner's sympathizers. You've allowed your emotions to make you think like a savage. He wasn't defending Dorner at all FYI, he just felt it would be a better message sent if he was forced to stand trial for his crimes but you're so caught up in your indignation that you can't see a damn point he's making.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's sad how you are so shortsighted about the long-term consequences of this. The last thing they should have done is grant his death-wish if he had one. You really don't get it do you? Even after I explained it to you.



I guarantee you that in six months very little will come of this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I guarantee you that in six months very little will come of this.



Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> I never said I was against it, this dude had it coming. He had the option of surrendering, he also could have not killed anyone... so yeah no pity from me.
> 
> 
> 
> You first since through out this thread you have been defending this scumbag.



I haven't defended anybody.

His actions are clearly unjust, even if his grievances do seem legitimate.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> This man forefitted his rights when he started killing people. Ya know he could have surrendered peacefully but hey....



Do you really believe they were planning on taking him alive?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Do you really believe they were planning on taking him alive?



If he had surrendered yes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> I guarantee you that in six months very little will come of this.



Six months out is short term. We're talking about a longer time horizon than this year.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Six months out is short term. We're talking about a longer time horizon than this year.



Ok let me be more concise.

In a year, the ramifications will be nil.  There will be no massive uprising, the LAPD will continue to exist, Randal Quan will likely not be found of the massive corruption alleged against him, and Dorner's manifesto will be nothing more than the rantings of a whackadoo who had a questionable/personal beef.  Dorner will go the way of Breivik, into semi-irrelevance but perhaps for a shorter time as Dorner is now freed of his mortal coils.  

This was a fuckwit who had a beef against a system and decided to attack people completely unrelated to it from the beginning.  He deserved everything coming at him from there on in.  I don't care what rationalization he had.  It ultimately will defeat his objective.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2013)

This dude was crazy as hell.

Shame they couldn't capture him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> If he had surrendered yes.



They shot at vehicles thinking it was him. They clearly were out to kill.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

According to the reports the vehicle matched the description of his, and was driving slow near an officers house and they took no chances. Now I will admit that was hasty and showed poor procedure.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2013)

R.i.P bruh if you're deceased did what you had to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> According to the reports the vehicle match the description of his, and was driving slow near an officers house and they took no chances. Now I will admit that was hasty and showed poor procedure.



You're just being apologetic about clear incompetence, and what is perceived as thuggish behavior. There is no justification for "shoot first, ask questions later" when you don't even know who you're shooting at!

You've only reinforced what a great number of people have issue with regarding the LAPD. "Matched the Description..."


----------



## Sablés (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> If he had surrendered yes.



Judging from their actions and the possibility that they intentionally killed him, I very much doubt that. 

While Dorner was a menace and his actions were inexcusable, it doesn't however change the fact that he was right. The LAPD proved his point for him.

You could say he deserved death and he probably did however like every American citizen, he deserved a fair trial.

I'm going to agree with Names on this one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> According to the reports the vehicle matched the description of his, and was driving slow near an officers house and they took no chances. Now I will admit that was hasty and showed poor procedure.



Yeah... accept it didn't match the description of Dorner's truck at all.

It was the wrong color.

It was the wrong make.

It was the wrong model.

It did not all look like Dorner's truck.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, and did I mention the cops made no attempt to find out who was in the vehicle before firing?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

And your point? That is incompetance Im not denying that.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Mael said:


> Ok let me be more concise.
> 
> In a year, the ramifications will be nil.  There will be no massive uprising, the LAPD will continue to exist, Randal Quan will likely not be found of the massive corruption alleged against him, and Dorner's manifesto will be nothing more than the rantings of a whackadoo who had a questionable/personal beef.  Dorner will go the way of Breivik, into semi-irrelevance but perhaps for a shorter time as Dorner is now freed of his mortal coils.
> 
> This was a fuckwit who had a beef against a system and decided to attack people completely unrelated to it from the beginning.  He deserved everything coming at him from there on in.  I don't care what rationalization he had.  It ultimately will defeat his objective.


He served two tours overseas, PTSD? I'm not sure if he was very balanced before the trip overseas either. He held onto a lot of rage from perceived discriminations. I think it could've been prevented if he'd just gotten some therapy and been properly medicated. Bottom line we need to take better care of our returning troops


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> And your point? That is incompetance Im not denying that.



Now, you said "matched the description" could you imagine if this had been some large, black man on the street?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Considering there are thousands of large black men on the street of LA did the LAPD go on a shooting spree for every black man they saw?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

You don't allow cops to shoot people just because they "match the description".


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> You don't allow cops to shoot people just because they "match the description".



I never said they should. Your supposed to know what your shooting at before shooting, this is a basic "commandment" in gun safety training.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2013)

Everything's okay when you're a cop.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> I never said they should. Your supposed to know what your shooting at before shooting, this is a basic "commandment" in gun safety training.



Okay, and what about the guy who was going surfing who happened to be driving a truck that "matched the description".


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

And whats the point your driving at here? And how does it tie into this "hero of justice's" death?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nobody here called Dorner a Hero. Your putting words into people's mouths again.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

He is getting quite a bit of undeserved sympathy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

^No one you've been arguing with has given him sympathy.



Chelydra said:


> And whats the point your driving at here? And how does it tie into this "hero of justice's" death?



You're being so irrational...it's about the LAPD in their pursuit of him setting a precedent of just exactly what they are willing to do to apprehend a suspect like himself. They revealed themselves to be exactly what Dorner described them as. He may have died, but the LAPD are going to be the biggest losers here in the long run.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> And whats the point your driving at here? And how does it tie into this "hero of justice's" death?



No one was trying to vindicate Dorner.


----------



## Juub (Feb 12, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Nobody here called Dorner a Hero. Your putting words into people's mouths again.



I'm calling him a hero.


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Feb 12, 2013)

Juub said:


> I'm calling him a hero.



stop trolling.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ^No one you've been arguing with has given him sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're being so irrational...it's about the LAPD in their pursuit of him setting a precedent of just exactly what they are willing to do to apprehend a suspect like himself. They revealed themselves to be exactly what Dorner described them as. He may have died, but the LAPD are going to be the biggest losers here in the long run.



Your supposed to go after dangerous people in a highly aggressive manner to prevent them from killing more people.


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2013)

News conference scheduled in 6 minutes.

Clench your buttcheeks.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2013)

Dorner going down in history awwwwwww yeah.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Glorious.  He will forever be remembered as a mad dog that had to be put down.


----------



## Juub (Feb 12, 2013)

All The Good Names Are Taken said:


> stop trolling.



Who are you to say I'm trolling? I'm serious. I think this man is a hero.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Your supposed to go after dangerous people in a highly aggressive manner to prevent them from killing more people.



Not shooting at unidentified vehicles! Not burning down a cabin when you've already surrounded the suspect! This was ultimately a battle of principles as I stated. The LAPD failed on this.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Glorious.  He will forever be remembered as a mad dog that had to be put down.



says you?


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not shooting at unidentified vehicles! Not burning down a cabin when you've already surrounded the suspect! This was ultimately a battle of principles as I stated. The LAPD failed on this.



I agree with that,(I said earlier know what your shooting at before shooting) what I do not agree with is people complaining about the way dorner died. He had it coming.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> I agree with that,(I said earlier know what your shooting at before shooting) what I do not agree with is people complaining about the way dorner died. He had it coming.



I think it's worrisome you don't see what they flopped on here.


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a win-win either way for Dorner.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's worrisome you don't see what they flopped on here.



You don't risk more lives to capture someone who has proven themselves more than willing to use deadly force, and to have killed people.


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2013)

Dorner just got compared to Kira AWWWWWWWWW FUCK!


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2013)

Huh where?


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 13, 2013)

> REAKING NEWS: LAPD, San Bernardino County Sheriff's Office contradict earlier report that a body was found in burned cabin.



It's not over, bitches.


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2013)

You late brah.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 13, 2013)

From what I've been reading, the cabin's too hot to enter. Maybe that's why they haven't found a body.

That, or he somehow escaped.


----------



## hadou (Feb 13, 2013)

I just turned on the news and found out the guy might not be dead, even after they brought the cabin down on his ass.


----------



## Taco (Feb 13, 2013)

"Can't corner the Dorner"


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2013)

the thought that hes on some couch watching all this makes me chuckle


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

If they burnt an entire cabin down and still have nothing to show for it it's going to be fucking hilarious. 

If Dorner's succeeding at something it's showing how incompetent the LAPD are.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 13, 2013)

wow...this all sounds like some movie


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 13, 2013)

Just heard:
Guess it's not over yet guys! ​


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 13, 2013)

So he's really still alive?

So like did he escape, or was it just another person that in the cabin?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2013)

Well...at least someone in the cabin is dead.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 13, 2013)

Is he seriously still alive?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2013)

That was obviously him and he's charcoal now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> So he's really still alive?
> 
> So like did he escape, or was it just another person that in the cabin?


LAPD will burn down the whole town till they find that man 
If it isn't him and they say that it is he'll pop back up I imagine.


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2013)

Awww shit... It was falsified that the body was Dorner's?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2013)

Called   it.


----------



## Xion (Feb 13, 2013)

And this is what a broken criminal justice system has wrought.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

More like media jumping the gun.  How about TME does its job unhindered?


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> How about you stop hatin mael. Go flame in an anti Korean thread you'll create later on today.



I ain't hating now.  I just want the ME to conclude whether Dorner got extra crispy or not.

You mean North Korean, brah.  Gotta distinguish.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder if he survived?

I expected him to put up a better fight.  :WOW


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2013)

Mael said:


> I ain't hating now.  I just want the ME to conclude whether Dorner got extra crispy or not.
> 
> You mean North Korean, brah.  Gotta distinguish.



They all look the same.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if he survived?
> 
> I expected him to put up a better fight.  :WOW



Better fight? That bitch had the entire LAPD scared out their asses. Can't get any better than that. Unless you crash a plane into a building and for a brief moment, end racial tensions between blacks and whites in the US so everyone can equally hate on Middle Eastern people. Then that's a better fight.



Blue said:


> I made you a new avatar, bro.



Can you make one that says bring back all the people he's killed? Burned...but hopefully not like Dorner who I'll still believe he's alive.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Better fight? That bitch had the entire LAPD scared out their asses. Can't get any better than that. Unless you crash a plane into a building and for a brief moment, end racial tensions between blacks and whites in the US so everyone can equally hate on Middle Eastern people. Then that's a better fight.



I read some of his manifesto.  He claimed part of the reason he did what he did because the LAPD was more corrupt today than it was when the Rodney King tape was released to the public.

Seemed like he might be a decent guy with good intentions.  Hope he makes it & lives long enough for the whole world and himself to figure out whether he made the right choices.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 13, 2013)

Could have shot a hostage, burned down the cabin, and escaped through an as of yet undiscovered tunnel.

Though I really hope not because I'm tired of hearing about this guy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I read some of his manifesto.  He claimed part of the reason he did what he did because the LAPD was more corrupt today than it was when the Rodney King tape was released to the public.
> 
> Seemed like he might be a decent guy with good intentions.  Hope he makes it & lives long enough for the whole world and himself to figure out whether he made the right choices.



Mael would say otherwise while making an Anders joke, while he publicly admits hating on *North* Koreans and Arabs.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Mael would say otherwise while making an Anders joke, while he publicly admits hating on *North* Koreans and Arabs.



Its cool, I'm guessing Dorner has his own supporters..


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Mael would say otherwise while making an Anders joke, while he publicly admits hating on *North* Koreans and Arabs.



Evidence of Arab hatred to the point of racism when calling out the double-standards of Muslim nations?

Evidence that despising a North Korean regime is racism?

You really can't prove shit.  Don't be Bateman.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2013)

Mael said:


> Evidence of Arab hatred to the point of racism when calling out the double-standards of Muslim nations?
> 
> Evidence that despising a North Korean regime is racism?
> 
> You really can't prove shit.  Don't be Bateman.



Dude, everyone knows this. Don't be a saint.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Dude, everyone knows this. Don't be a saint.



Can't know what you can't prove.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2013)

Mael said:


> Can't know what you can't prove.



Ok


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Could have shot a hostage, burned down the cabin, and escaped through an as of yet undiscovered tunnel.
> 
> Though I really hope not because I'm tired of hearing about this guy.



Highly unlikely circumstance given the fact that police chased the vehicle to the cabin. If so the Cabin would have been part of Dorner's plans for the past several years and he actually intended to have a shootout with the cops there. That seems unlikely though given the police chase and the fact the truck's tire exploded on the road after being shot out by police officers.

The work required to dig a secret tunnel under the cabin would require months of labor, and with that much presence there the people who lived in the area would have actually had enough time to see Dorner and become familiar with him.

A tunnel is unlikely because it would have required help from the owner of the cabin.

Either 

A. Dorner never entered the cabin, and the pursuing police lost sight of him when he drove his truck into the creek, an they just assumed that Dorner ran into the Cabin. The police were simply shooting at the wrong guy in the Cabin.

B. The initial police stop was a case of mistaken identity and they happened to pull over someone who "matched the description" leading to a police shootout that wounded and eventually killed the two officers. Eventually they chased the man down to the cabin and either shot him, or burned him down.

C. The person in the Cabin is Christopher Dorner and the body is just so charred that it's impossible to identify him, so they'll need to either use dental records or DNA to find out if it's him. Both methods could take days.


----------



## Micku (Feb 13, 2013)

Police being heard saying 'burn it down' surrounding Dorner's cabin.



While I don't approve of Dorner's actions, the police did some wrong stuff as well. Shoot first and and ask questions later cause them to shoot innocent ppl. And the whole burning it down and shooting the gas.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2013)

Micku said:


> Police being heard saying 'burn it down' surrounding Dorner's cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't approve of Dorner's actions, the police did some wrong stuff as well. Shoot first and and ask questions later cause them to shoot innocent ppl. And the whole burning it down and shooting the gas.



he was shooting at police.


----------



## Micku (Feb 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> he was shooting at police.



Thus lets burn the cabin down and watch him burn alive. Are there hostages in there? Who cabin is it? Who cares! We take no prisoners.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> he was shooting at police.



If you were an accomplice and people were shooting at you, would you not shoot back?





> Investigators have reportedly found Christopher Dorner's wallet beside charred human remains at the forest cabin where he made a last stand, giving California police some peace of mind as they prepared to bury their dead.







> After authorities interviewed the boat captain early Thursday, they found Dorner's wallet and identification cards "at the San Ysidro Point of Entry" near the U.S.-Mexico border. That same day, a guard at the Point Loma Naval Base told authorities he had spotted a man matching Dorner's description trying sneak onto the base, according to the court records.



How is his wallet in two places at once?  Although multiple wallets is a distinct possibility, so is accomplices.  I mean how hard can it be to find angry black men in Los Angeles who would like to wage war against the LAPD?

I was listening to the police scanner, heard the cops clearly say "burn it down."  We now have precedent for CS gas being used as an incendiary device, which should make for fun times with lawyers.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2013)

Obvious answer.

He has multiple wallets.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Mael said:


> Obvious answer.
> 
> He has multiple wallets.



True.  That's one answer, but also not the only legitimate one.  I'm not sure standing down from their high alert level is a good move.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 13, 2013)

Calling it, if he's alive, he's gonna shoot up the funerals


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Calling it, if he's alive, he's gonna shoot up the funerals



I'd say he's more likely to just lay low and shoot more cops after the heat dies down


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2013)

If they had just captured him alive...


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I'd say he's more likely to just lay low and shoot more cops after the heat dies down



Better call and see if he can get on Oprah. Nobody messes with her.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 13, 2013)

Man, this could have inspired a really good season of The Shield.

Kavanaugh part deux or something.

Oh well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2013)

Adonis said:


> Man, this could have inspired a really good season of The Shield.
> 
> Kavanaugh part deux or something.
> 
> Oh well.



I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If they had just captured him alive...



He was never gonna be caught alive, you're kidding yourself if you thought that was gonna happen


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2013)

Parallax said:


> He was never gonna be caught alive, you're kidding yourself if you thought that was gonna happen



I didn't expect them to, it would have been better had they did however.


----------



## drache (Feb 13, 2013)

Adonis said:


> Man, this could have inspired a really good season of The Shield.
> 
> Kavanaugh part deux or something.
> 
> Oh well.


 
adnois! where have you been hiding?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 13, 2013)

At least it's over for now...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 13, 2013)

So... Is that guy dead or not?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2013)

The body is too badly charred to identify. It'll be days before DNA testing can show if it was Dorner or not.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2013)

InB4 fake body


----------



## Taco (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol the cops are saying they didn't intentionally burn the cabin down.

On the audio clip that was broadcast on CBS, you CLEARLY hear the cop giving the order to "burn it down."

Who the fuck do these idiots think they are? Why can they get away with this shit 

MORE IMPORTANTLY WHERE'S MY MAIN MAN DORNER?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2013)

apparently they found a wallet by the charred body with dorners id in it

pretty sure hes a roasted marshmellow


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 14, 2013)

inb4 "we got the wrong guy"


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 14, 2013)

How can an ID survive a fire?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2013)

actually that's a good question, if the body is burned beyond eye recognition how could an ID survive that?  Unless they found it near the cabin and not on his actually person


----------



## drache (Feb 14, 2013)

as i understand it the structure didn't burn to the ground thus parts of it logically survived more then others


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 14, 2013)

hopefully they can identify the burned body soon


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The body is too badly charred to identify. It'll be days before DNA testing can show if it was Dorner or not.



I wouldn't rely on DNA testing to heavily.
Not impossible for copy cats either.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 14, 2013)

There are no heroes in this story.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2013)

the piece of shit is fully identified.


*Burned remains ID'd as fugitive ex-cop Dorner*



> BIG BEAR LAKE, Calif. (AP) ? Officials say burned remains found in a California mountain cabin have been positively identified as fugitive former police officer Christopher Dorner.
> 
> San Bernardino County sheriff's spokeswoman Jodi Miller said Thursday that the identification was made through Dorner's dental records.



http://news.yahoo.com/burned-remains-idd-fugitive-ex-cop-dorner-000050273.html


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 14, 2013)

Goodnight Sweet Prince.

It's a shame that they tried to kill him rather than just admitting that they were corrupt.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2013)

Red Queen said:


> How can an ID survive a fire?


11 September 2001 deja-vu??


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Goodnight Sweet Prince.
> 
> It's a shame that they tried to kill him rather than just admitting that they were corrupt.



Um, because admitting was somehow going to bring justice to Monica Quan and Keith Lawrence, over an allegation yet to be proven?

Dude you gotta make more sense like you at least hoped he was captured or something, because it's like you just wanted them to give up a manhunt and admit to something yet to be proven beyond a reasonable doubt in a court of law.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> 11 September 2001 deja-vu??



Don't sound like a stupid truther.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2013)

it's not like they would have admitted, it's the LAPD


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 14, 2013)

well at least he won't be killing people/cops anymore


----------



## kazuri (Feb 14, 2013)

> the piece of shit is fully identified.



Potentially.

Did they not find another ID? Why would a guy on the run from cops get a replacement wallet, and ID? Who was he planning on showing it to, the cops before he shot at them? Not that the article someone posted before about finding his wallet at another place couldnt be wrong.. But its not a 100% sure thing. Just like they said they didn't burn the cabin down on purpose, did people not post audio with them clearly saying burn it down?


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 14, 2013)

Even if it wasn't Dorner in there, with three words ("burn that friend"), the LAPD have established that they are officially Judge, Jury and Executioner in this city. Looks like Due Process is dead, and we can save a fortune by just shutting down the courts, now that we can get Frontier Justice from cops armed with military ordinance, and a jury of sycophantic "news" reporters nodding to every word. 

There were no heroes in this mess, and no winners, either. The biggest losers are the people of Los Angeles, who have now beheld the true face of those who swore to "Serve and Protect" us.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Potentially.
> 
> Did they not find another ID? Why would a guy on the run from cops get a replacement wallet, and ID? Who was he planning on showing it to, the cops before he shot at them? Not that the article someone posted before about finding his wallet at another place couldnt be wrong.. But its not a 100% sure thing. Just like they said they didn't burn the cabin down on purpose, did people not post audio with them clearly saying burn it down?



I'm not sure I understood that, but the guy who died in the cabin was Dorner they were able to use his dental records to identify him.

As for the wallet turning up near mexico with Droner's IDs in it, that could be a lot of things. He could have had an accomplice drive the wallet down to the boarder as a distraction to lead the trail away from him. 

It might have worked to if Dorner had taken his time a little more before stealing the truck and tying up the house keepers.

The cause of death appears to be that Dorner killed himself rather than being captured alive, or burned alive in the cabin.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2013)

That's right. Just let your guard down.


----------



## drache (Feb 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I wouldn't rely on DNA testing to heavily.
> Not impossible for copy cats either.


 
accurate dna testing is all but impossible to fake



Rainbow Dash said:


> Goodnight Sweet Prince.
> 
> It's a shame that they tried to kill him rather than just admitting that they were corrupt.


 
seriously rainbow? Your 'prince' killed people good fucking gods I hope that was snark


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 14, 2013)

drache said:


> accurate dna testing is all but impossible to fake
> 
> 
> 
> seriously rainbow? Your 'prince' killed people good fucking gods I hope that was snark



Nonsense Drache people not affiliated with the police are legitimate targets in a crusade to "expose corruption" 

Glad to see this mad dog is put down.


----------



## drache (Feb 14, 2013)

i swear this whole episode is just making more misanthropic and I didn't think taht was possible


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2013)

LAPD not doing a damn thing for the women they shot is just as disgusting as the shit Dornor did. All they did was give them a used pick up truck in place of the one they shot up, not returning calls and the woman has to keep going back to the hospital. Hopefully their lawyer sues them out the ass.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> seriously rainbow? Your 'prince' killed people good fucking gods I hope that was snark


I must have dropped that  somewhere around here....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> accurate dna testing is all but impossible to fake



Never said anything about faking it, they can be done wrong.
And I'm not sure how effective it would be on a extra crispy corpse.
But if the dental records match it's him.
So wonder how that funeral will be.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Feb 15, 2013)

neko-sennin said:


> Even if it wasn't Dorner in there, with three words ("burn that friend"), the LAPD have established that they are officially Judge, Jury and Executioner in this city. Looks like Due Process is dead, and we can save a fortune by just shutting down the courts, now that we can get Frontier Justice from cops armed with military ordinance, and a jury of sycophantic "news" reporters nodding to every word.



You know the LAPD wasn't at the cabin right?  How about that the "burn him" comments came well before the cabin caught fire, likely from a random and angry officer under dealing with the aftermath of Dorner shooting fellow officers? Or that Former never intended to surrender as he fired upon and even killed an officer (not even from the LAPD)? But who really cares about the facts, fuck the police!

Read up:


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

There's a Chris Dorner game out(contains racial slurs and such)

[YOUTUBE]L-kDyWU5Jos[/YOUTUBE]

I can't say whether or not Dorner was justified in what he did.

But I do wish there was more demand for an investigation into his claims LAPD is more racist, corrupt and pro police brutality now than it was when the Rodney King scandal occurred.


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Never said anything about faking it, they can be done wrong.
> And I'm not sure how effective it would be on a extra crispy corpse.
> But if the dental records match it's him.
> So wonder how that funeral will be.


 
you can pull dna from marrow and other things



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There's a Chris Dorner game out(contains racial slurs and such)


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> you can't say whether it was wrong or not for Dorner to women that never wronged him? seriously?



These women?


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

no I mean the woman *Dorner* shot and killed


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> no I mean the woman *Dorner* shot and killed



Living in a country condoning drone strikes in foreign countries, labeling innocent civilian casualties: acceptable collateral damage...

I'm going to refrain from passing judgment.

Dorner is a suspect in a murder case, he's labeled an "evil madman".

LAPD is confirmed to have shot innocent bystanders accidentally and everyone ignores it.

Why do we accept police shooting people and killing them and ignore it as a potential problem, but freak out when someone like Dorner does the same?

I think in rational terms a lot of the negativity directed at Dorner should instead be directed at the LAPD as it may have been their corruption that was originally responsible for all this.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 15, 2013)

NanoHaxial said:


> You know the LAPD wasn't at the cabin right?  How about that the "burn him" comments came well before the cabin caught fire, likely from a random and angry officer under dealing with the aftermath of Dorner shooting fellow officers? Or that Former never intended to surrender as he fired upon and even killed an officer (not even from the LAPD)? But who really cares about the facts, fuck the police!
> 
> Read up:



LAPD? San Bernardino PD? It just means the Thin Blue Line stretches farther than you think. Us vs Them. Which is why the police in Southern California have no credibility with a growing number of communities down here. 

And I would be curious to know if the SBPD could field that many officers without reinforcements, especially since they're one of the largest cities in America to file bankruptcy, just this past summer, and the second poorest city in America after Detroit.



> McMahon said the officers threw three of the tear-gas grenades inside the cabin, *including a pyrotechnic device that "generates a lot of heat."* ... The cabin was quickly engulfed, accelerated by highly flammable tear gas.



So, by this reasoning: flammable gases + pyrotechnic device =



So you're arguing in favor of reckless incompetence, then? 

Please understand, I'm not upset that Chris Dorner is dead. Those who live by the sword tend to die by the sword. What is more than a trifle unsettling is HOW it happened. If he had died in a direct exchange, I would have simply shrugged it off as him choosing to not be taken alive, but when you burn someone alive, rather than waiting him out, that's where they crossed the line.

Chris Dorner was cornered, and running out of ammo. (Though it was nice of them to finally make up their mind whether they "were taking heavy fire" or "the munitions are exploding inside the burning cabin" because one man can only carry so much firepower on foot.  ) If I could afford to travel out there, I would very much like to see the surrounding area once all the yellow tape is gone. If there was that big of a shootout, at least a few of the surrounding trees and other objects should have a couple bullet holes in them, coming from the cabin's direction.



> Dorner stole their purple Nissan, carrying along with him a sniper rifle with a silencer, a pistol, some smoke grenades, and a survival pack, the official said.



Any Infantry in the house: just how much could a man of Dorner's physical stature carry anyway, with the pack and equipment listed, and how long would it last against a small army at your doorstep?

Meanwhile the cameras, even ones at a safe distance, were repeatedly directed away from the most critical events of the showdown, leaving only police band recordings as the sole record any of us have of what was going on while their ditzy "spokesperson" kept holding press conferences about nothing. Events like this serve to remind me why I quit Journalism after one semester, and just skipped straight to writing fiction...

Shooting up vehicles, running people off the road, and finally, burning down other people's houses... If people stayed in their homes this week-- like I did-- it wasn't because we were afraid of Dorner. 

All he did was murder a couple people, exactly what people would expect from a violent criminal. It was the entire Southern California police institution that went out of their way to prove every single one of his points on (and off) national television.


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Living in a country condoning drone strikes in foreign countries, labeling innocent civilian casualties: acceptable collateral damage...
> 
> I'm going to refrain from passing judgment.
> 
> ...


 
he could have surrendered, he didn't

why do you try and justify Dorner's behavior by using others? 




neko-sennin said:


> *All he did was murder a couple people.* It was the entire Southern California police institution that went on to prove every single one of his points on (and off) national television.


 
seriously neko? i expected better


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> seriously neko? i expected better



In other words, everyone expected _Dorner_ to act like a loose-cannon vigilante wannabe, which he did, as that was the role he chose for himself, "manifesto" and all, but this was the LAPD (and by extension, SBPD)'s chance to prove him wrong about _themselves_.


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

neko-sennin said:


> In other words, everyone expected _Dorner_ to act like a loose-cannon vigilante wannabe, which he did, as that was the role he chose for himself, "manifesto" and all, but this was the LAPD (and by extension, SBPD)'s chance to prove him wrong about _themselves_.


 
what the LAPD did and did not do is utterly besides the point


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> he could have surrendered, he didn't
> 
> why do you try and justify Dorner's behavior by using others?



Because, double standards.

1.  Dorner murders 2 innocent civilians.
2.  The united states government murders innocent civilians by the thousands with drone strikes.

How to say Dorner is wrong when my own government condones similar attacks at the highest levels?  If it is wrong, shouldn't government set the example and be held to the higher standard?

An american saying what Dorner did is wrong, is like an alcoholic parent punishing their children for drinking beer.  Its like the pope having crazed drug induced orgies with strippers and hookers telling people they should practice sex and drug abstinence.

Either its acceptable to murder innocent civilians to reach your goals or it isn't.

By their drone attacks, the united states government is saying its completely acceptable.  The LAPD also considering the officers who messed up and shot innocent civilians probably won't receive more than a slap on the wrist.

That's where the criticism and negative blowback should really be directed, imo.


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Because, double standards.
> 
> 1. Dorner murders 2 innocent civilians.
> 2. The united states government murders innocent civilians by the thousands with drone strikes.
> ...


 
nice strawman do you do children's parties?

I seriously don't remember you adopting a hypermoral position before on drones, is this something new?

And by the by Itachi drones have nothing to do with this either. Dorner willingly and knowingly chose to murder people because it served his goals period end of discussion do not pass go


----------



## Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Goodnight Sweet Prince.
> 
> It's a shame that they tried to kill him rather than just admitting that they were corrupt.



Well, it is the LAPD. lol
Anyone with half a brain in America and possibly in the world should know they're one if not the most corrupt Police in America.




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Because, double standards.
> 
> 1.  Dorner murders 2 innocent civilians.
> 2.  The united states government murders innocent civilians by the thousands with drone strikes.
> ...



I don't agree with some of the things Dorner did one being the first two killings of those related to the Ex-Chief of Police. But, I will agree on his views that corruption needs to shown and stopped. And I agree with you on some terms but, in this cruel world when there is war, even a small one. There will always be casualties. However; that does not excuse the fact that the Officers nearly killed two women are only receiving a slap on the wrist. In fact it goes on further to show what the LAPD is when they denied saying the fire was not intentional yet you could clearly hear "Burn it down!" multiple times in the live audio on the News.

It seems Dorner accomplished something and that is exposing how corrupt the LAPD is and he paid his life for it, if anyone denies that they are not corrupt they're ether very naive or very stupid. Intentionally setting a Cabin on fire, shooting innocent civilians in a car instead of taking cover and asking to come out is just the tip of the ice berg on what they done and did in the past.

Anyway, +rep incoming.



drache said:


> And by the by Itachi drones have nothing to do with this either. Dorner willingly and knowingly chose to murder people because it served his goals period end of discussion do not pass go



In fact, Drones do serve a point.

Dorner was about to become the first US born citizen to be killed by a Drone.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2013)

drache said:


> nice strawman do you do children's parties?
> 
> I seriously don't remember you adopting a hypermoral position before on drones, is this something new?
> 
> And by the by Itachi drones have nothing to do with this either. Dorner willingly and knowingly chose to murder people because it served his goals period end of discussion do not pass go





1.  If you dislike or disagree with someone's argument.
2.  Call it a strawman.
3.  It doesn't actually have to be a strawman, but you can say it is anyway and most people won't notice!

???


----------



## drache (Feb 15, 2013)

Hunter said:


> In fact, Drones do serve a point.
> 
> Dorner was about to become the first US born citizen to be killed by a Drone.



only to the defenders of a murderous sociopath




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 1.  If you dislike or disagree with someone's argument.
> 2.  Call it a strawman.
> 3.  It doesn't actually have to be a strawman, but you can say it is anyway and most people won't notice!
> 
> ???



1. caught making a strawman
2. accuse other of not being able to 'actually' meet the arguement
3. ???????
4. profit


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 15, 2013)

It was a spy drone, not an armed one IIRC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 15, 2013)

Hunter said:
			
		

> In fact, Drones do serve a point.
> 
> Dorner was about to become the first US born citizen to be killed by a Drone.



What drone does the LAPD have efficient in taking someone out?

Hopefully you're not referring to the drones the military uses because dropping a hell fire missile in a mountain covered with snow would do a shit load of damage to the area, not to mention those missiles cost about 100k. That's not within their budget.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> What drone does the LAPD have efficient in taking someone out?
> 
> Hopefully you're not referring to the drones the military uses because dropping a hell fire missile in a mountain covered with snow would do a shit load of damage to the area, not to mention those missiles cost about 100k. That's not within their budget.



It could have been what Kaiba said, a spy Drone.
But, I think there are some drones that have guns equipped that's sufficent enough to kill a person, although I could be mistaken.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 15, 2013)

Hunter said:


> It could have been what Kaiba said, a spy Drone.
> But, I think there are some drones that have guns equipped that's sufficent enough to kill a person, although I could be mistaken.



A spy drone would make sense, but not in this case since they already cornered him. No the LAPD does not have armed drones. Least not yet.

I came across this article. Maybe you might be referring to this?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> A spy drone would make sense, but not in this case since they already cornered him. No the LAPD does not have armed drones. Least not yet.
> 
> I came across this article. Maybe you might be referring to this?



Yep, I just remembered I read it off the U.K. website in a link of a site.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Feb 16, 2013)

> It seems Dorner accomplished something and that is exposing how corrupt the LAPD is and he paid his life for it,


Except that he really didn't expose any sort of corruption. He wasn't even the victim of any sort of corruption.

People already believed/felt the LAPD were corrupt (and to a degree rightfully so). Dorner didn't expose any sort of corruption or wrongdoing, other than the gross incompetence of some of the officers involved in the hunt.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2013)

I watched CNN's bio on him yesterday and actually learned something. He started off as a church boy and was scarred by a number of racial comments he heard in early adulthood. It  never left him. Once the guy started to figure his life out, he got fired. And then turned into a monster. 

It's terrible, and we need to have a conversation about race in this country. Again. Where's Dr. Carson of the President on this issue?

As someone who goes to a racially segregated college myself, I'm against sending minorities to certain institutions. But of course you can't say that.


----------



## Mael (Feb 16, 2013)

Hunter said:


> In fact, Drones do serve a point.
> 
> Dorner was about to become the first US born citizen to be killed by a Drone.



Every article that mentioned them indicated they were surveillance drones, not Reapers or Predators, you idiot.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> What drone does the LAPD have efficient in taking someone out?
> 
> Hopefully you're not referring to the drones the military uses because dropping a hell fire missile in a mountain covered with snow would do a shit load of damage to the area, not to mention those missiles cost about 100k. *That's not within their budget.*



They could actually make a profit from it. 100k isn't exactly a lot of money if they video recorded the incident and put it on TV I'm sure the ratings would be incredibly high.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 16, 2013)

Mael said:


> Every article that mentioned them indicated they were surveillance drones, not Reapers or Predators, you idiot.




Calm down bro. Noticed how I answered him without insulting?



Gunners said:


> They could actually make a profit from it. 100k isn't exactly a lot of money if they video recorded the incident and put it on TV I'm sure the ratings would be incredibly high.



And since when do police make money off ratings?


----------



## Mael (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Calm down bro. Noticed how I answered him without insulting?



He's just about the tenth person to think that drones automatically mean missile drones, so it gets grinding that you have to explain this to person after person.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> And since when do police make money off ratings?
> 
> 100k isn't alot? I can't make a cohesive correlation to that response. 100k per missile. Unless you have military budget, that a lot of money to waste for one missile.


The comment was not supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The comment was not supposed to be taken seriously.



You put words in my quote.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You put words in my quote.



Nope you edited your post.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nope you edited your post.



If I edited my post, it would of indicated at the bottom. Like this post.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> If I edited my post, it would of indicated at the bottom. Like this post.


That is somewhat odd but none the less I found those words in your post.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 16, 2013)

Editting it quickly enough doesn't leave any indication.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That is somewhat odd but none the less I found those words in your post.



I don't take kindly to being a victim to libel. Fight me irl.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 16, 2013)

Mael said:


> Every article that mentioned them indicated they were surveillance drones, not Reapers or Predators, you idiot.



I was going off of what I read in a news article, and if you saw my other posts you would notice that I then agreed with it being a spy drone, relax.




NanoHaxial said:


> Except that he really didn't expose any sort of corruption. He wasn't even the victim of any sort of corruption.
> 
> People already believed/felt the LAPD were corrupt (and to a degree rightfully so). Dorner didn't expose any sort of corruption or wrongdoing, other than the gross incompetence of some of the officers involved in the hunt.



Yeah, I got out of a hand in the post


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2013)

The incident with the LAPD was just the tipping point. But this dude had so many problems before then. He was also vilified on the website by his ex.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2013)

His ex also came out on the news a week ago and said how controlling Dornor was. Although to be honest she came off as a stern bitch in the clip I saw her. Maybe because of the situation she was in.


----------

